# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الصحابة هم السادة

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

من المعلوم لكل مسلم فضلًا عن العلماء وطلبة العلم ما للصحابة من فضل وشرف  ، لذا دار في خاطري ذكر مواقف الصحابة وتعاملهم مع كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومدى تأدبهم وامتثالهم لأوامره صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما ادعو إخواني ومشايخي ذكر ما وقفوا عليه أثناء المذاكرة لتعم الفائدة ، فأقول وبالله التوفيق :

- في  غزوة خيبر قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأعطين هذه الراية رجلًا يحب الله  ورسوله ، يفتح الله على يديه - فكان علي بن أبي طالب - فقال له : (امش ولا  تلتفت حتى يفتح الله عليك) فسار عليّ شيئًا ، ثم وقف ولم يلتفت ؛ فصرخ :  يا رسول الله ، على ماذا أقاتل الناس ؟ قال : ( قاتلهم حتى يشهدوا أن لا  إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدًا رسول الله ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك فقد منعوا منك  دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها وحسابهم على الله) .

تأمل قوله : (امش ولا تلتفت) ، وفعل عليّ رضي الله عنه : (ثم وقف ولم يلتفت ؛ فصرخ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عبد الله بن عمر ، أن عمر بن الخطاب قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : (إن الله عزّ وجل ينهاكم أن تحلفوا بآبائكم)، قال عمر : (فوالله ما حلفتُ بها منذ سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عنها، ولا تكلمتُ بها ذاكرًا ولا آثرًا) . 

تأمل قول عمر : (فوالله ما حلفتُ بها منذ سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عنها، ولا تكلمتُ بها ذاكرًا ولا آثرًا) .

(ولا آثرًا) : يعنى : ولا حاكيًا إياه على أحد ، من قولهم : أثر الحديث يأثره : حدث به .

قال القاضى - رحمه الله - : يعنى ومعنى قوله : (ولا ذاكرًا) : أى ولا قائلًا لها
من قبل نفسى .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي سعيد الخدري، قال: بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي بأصحابه إذ خلع نعليه فوضعهما عن يساره، فلما رأى ذلك القوم ألقوا نعالهم، فلما قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاته، قال: (ما حملكم على إلقاء نعالكم)، قالوا: رأيناك ألقيت نعليك فألقينا نعالنا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاني فأخبرني أن فيهما قذرًا - أو قال: أذى - " وقال: (إذا جاء أحدكم إلى المسجد فلينظر: فإن رأى في نعليه قذرًا أو أذى فليمسحه وليصل فيهما) . أبو داود (650) وأحمد (11877) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (461) .

تأمل قولهم : (قالوا: رأيناك ألقيت نعليك فألقينا نعالنا) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه يقول إن خياطًا دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لطعام صنعه، قال : أنس بن مالك فذهبت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ذلك الطعام فقرَّب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبزًا ومرقًا فيه دُباء وقدِيد فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتتبع الدباء من حوالي القصعة، قال : فلم أزل أحب الدباء من يومئذ . البخاري (2092) ومسلم (2041) .

تأمل قول أنس  : (فلم أزل أحب الدباء من يومئذ) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي مسلم الخولاني قال: حدثني الحبيب الأمين- أما هو إلي فَحَبيبٌ ، وأما هو عندي فأمين- عوف بن مالك قال:
كنا عند رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سبعةً أوثمانيةً أوتسعةً، فقال: (ألا تبايعون رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟!)، وكنا حَدِيثَ عَهْد ببيعة. قلنا: قد بايعناك! حتى قالها ثلاثًا، فبسطنا أيدينا، فبايعناه. فقال قائل: يا رسول الله! إنا قد بايعناك؛ فَعَلامَ نبايِعُكَ؟! قال: (أن تعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً، وتُصَلُّوا الصلواتِ الخمسَ، وتَسْمَعُوا وتُطِيعُوا- وأسر كلمةً خَفِيَّةً، قال:- ولا تسألوا الناس شيئًا)، قال : فلقد كان بعض أولئك النفر يسقط سوطه، فما يسأل أحدًا أن يناوله إياه . أبو داود (1449) وصححه الألباني .

تأمل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ولا تسألوا الناس شيئًا) .

وفعلهم : (فلقد كان بعض أولئك النفر يسقط سوطه، فما يسأل أحدًا أن يناوله إياه) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن جابر بن سمرة عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري قال : (كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتي بطعام أكل منه وبعث بفضله إلي وإنه بعث إلي يومًا بفضلة لم يأكل منها ؛ لأن فيها ثومًا فسألته أحرام هو ؟ قال : (لا ولكني أكرهه من أجل ريحه)،  قال : فإني أكره ما كرهت . مسلم (2053)

تأمل قوله : (فإني أكره ما كرهت) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن جابر بن سمرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتي بقصعة من ثريد فيها ثوم فلم يأكل منها وأرسل إلى أبي أيوب وكان أبو أيوب يضع يده حيث يرى يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وضع يده فلما لم ير أثر يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأكل فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له: إني لم أر أثر يدك فيها فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (فيها ريح الثوم ومعي ملك) . ابن حبان (2091) قال الألباني : حسن صحيح ـ ((الإرواء)) (8/ 154 ـ 155) .


تأمل فعله : (وكان أبو أيوب يضع يده حيث يرى يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وضع يده فلما لم ير أثر يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأكل) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن حديث عبدالله بن السائب قال: (صلَّى لنا النبيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصبح بمكة فاستفتح سورة المؤمنين، حتى جاء ذكرُ موسى وهارون، أخذتِ النبيَّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سعلةٌ فركع) . مسلم (455) . 

تأمل دقة النقل في قوله : (أخذتِ النبيَّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سعلةٌ - الكحة - فركع) .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وانظر أيضًا إلى مسارعة الصحابة الكرام إلى تلبية أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما طالبهم صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخروج خلف المشركين في اليوم التالي لغزوة أحد؛ فسارعوا رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم بالخروج، رغم ما أصابهم من قتل وإصابات وإرهاق شديد.
عَنْ عَائِشَةَ - رضي الله عنها - قالت: {الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ} [آل عمران: 172] قَالَتْ لِعُرْوَةَ: يَا ابْنَ أُخْتِي كَانَ أَبَوَاكَ مِنْهُمْ الزُّبَيْرُ، وَأبو بَكْرٍ لَمَّا أَصَابَ رَسُولَ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مَا أَصابَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ وَانْصَرَفَ عَنْهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ خَافَ أَنْ يَرْجِعُوا قَالَ: "مَنْ يَذْهَبُ في إِثْرِهِمْ؟ " فَانْتَدَبَ مِنْهُمْ سَبْعُونَ رَجُلًا، قَالَ: كَانَ فِيهِمْ أبو بَكْرٍ وَالزُّبَيْرُ.أخرجه البخاري (4077).
والقرح هو ألم الجراحات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وانظر أيضًا إلى مسارعتهم رضي الله عنهم إلى سكب الخمر لمَّا سمعوا منادي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينادي بذلك.
عَنْ أَنَس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه - قَالَ: كُنْتُ سَاقِيَ الْقَوْمِ في مَنْزِلِ أبي طَلْحَةَ، فَنَزَلَ تَحْرِيمُ الْخَمْرِ، فَأَمَرَ مُنَادِيًا فَنَادَى، فَقَالَ أبو طَلْحَةَ: اخْرُجْ فَانْظُرْ مَا هَذَا الصَّوْتُ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ، فَقُلْتُ: هَذَا مُنَادٍ يُنَادِي: أَلَا إِنَّ الْخَمْرَ قَدْ حُرِّمَتْ، فَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ فَأَهْرِقْهَا، قَالَ: فَجَرَتْ في سِكَكِ الْمَدِينَةِ، قَالَ: وَكَانَتْ خَمْرُهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْفَضِيخَ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْقَوْمِ: قُتِلَ قَوْمٌ وَهْيَ في بُطُونِهِمْ، قَالَ: فَأَنْزَلَ الله: {لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا طَعِمُوا} [المائدة: 93]. أخرجه البخاري (4620)، ومسلم (1980).
الفضيخ: خمر يصنع من ثمر النخل.
فلم يتلكؤا رضي الله عنهم كما يحدث من كثير المسلمين هذه الأيام، لو قلتَ لأحدهم دع شرب السجائر، فتجده يتلكأ ويتهرب.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما شاء الله ، بارك الله فيك شيخنا محمد بن طه

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> ما شاء الله ، بارك الله فيك شيخنا محمد بن طه


وفيكم بارك الله شيخنا أبا البراء

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وانظر إلى الصحابي الجليل طلحة بن عبيد الله رضي الله عنه دافع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد حتى شُلَّتْ يدُهُ.
عَنْ قَيْسٍ، قَالَ: «رَأَيْتُ يَدَ طَلْحَةَ شَلَّاءَ وَقَى بِهَا النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ». أخرجه البخاري (4063).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وانظر إلى الصحابي الجليل  أبي طَلْحَةَ زيد بن سهل الأنصاري رضي الله عنه، كيف كان يدافع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه، ويقول: نحري دون نحرك يا رسول الله.*
*عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ انْهَزَمَ النَّاسُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَأَبُو طَلْحَةَ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مُجَوِّبٌ عَلَيْهِ بِحَجَفَةٍ لَهُ، وَكَانَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ رَجُلًا رَامِيًا شَدِيدَ النَّزْعِ، كَسَرَ يَوْمَئِذٍ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثًا، وَكَانَ الرَّجُلُ يَمُرُّ مَعَهُ بِجَعْبَةٍ مِنَ النَّبْلِ، فَيَقُولُ: «انْثُرْهَا لِأَبِي طَلْحَةَ» قَالَ: وَيُشْرِفُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى القَوْمِ، فَيَقُولُ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ:** بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي، لاَ تُشْرِفْ، يُصِيبُكَ سَهْمٌ مِنْ سِهَامِ القَوْمِ، نَحْرِي دُونَ نَحْرِكَ**.* أخرجه البخاري (4064).
فكانوا رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم يفدون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بأرواحهم*.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وانظر إلى هذه المرأة التي قُتِل زوجها وأخوها وأبوها في غزوة أحد، فلم تأبه بذلك، وكان شغلها الشاغل هو السؤال عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*بعد أن رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أُحُد إلى المدينة مرَّ بامرأة من بني دينار وقد أصيب زوجها وأخوها وأبوها مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأُحُد، فلما نُعُوا لها قالت: فما فعل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؟ قالوا: خيرًا يا أم فلان، هو بحمد الله كما تحبين، قالت: أرونيه حتى انظر إليه، قال: فأشير لها إليه، حتى إذا رأته، قالت: كل مصيبة بعدك* *جلل**! تريد صغيرة.* أخرجه ابن هشام في "السيرة" 3/ 29، عن ابن إسحاق بسند حسن إلى سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وانظر إلى الصحابي الجليل خبيب بن عدي، وهذا الموقف العجيب.
لما أسروه في سرية الرجيع، وذهبوا به ليصلبوه ويقتلوه فنَادُوهُ وهو مَصْلُوبٌ ونَاشَدُوهُ: أَتُحِبُّ مُحَمَّدًا مَكَانَكَ؟ فَقَالَ: لَا وَاللهِ مَا أَحَبُّ أَنْ يُفَدِّيَنِي بِشَوْكَةٍ يُشَاكُهَا فِي قَدَمِهِ. رواه الطبراني في ((الكبير)) (5284 ).
ففضل هذه الصحابي الجليل قتله عن أن يُشاك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بسوكة واحدة.
فيا لله، ما هذا الحب العجيب من هؤلاء الأبطال الخُلَّص؟!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن ابن عباسٍ في قوله - تعالى -: ﴿ لَا تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ  ﴾ [القيامة: 16]، قال: (كان رسولُ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعالِج من  التنزيل شدةً، وكان مما يحرِّك شفتيه، فقال ابن عباسٍ: فأنا أحرِّكُهما لكم  كما كان رسولُ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحرِّكهما) . البخاري (5) ومسلم (448) .

تأمل قول وفعل ابن عباس : (فأنا أحرِّكُهما لكم  كما كان رسولُ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحرِّكهما) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن البراء بن عازب قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتيت مضجعك فتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة ، ثم اضطجع على شقك الأيمن ، ثم قل : (اللهم أسلمت وجهي إليك وفوضت أمري إليك وألجأت ظهري إليك رغبة ورهبة إليك لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلا إليك اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت وبنبيك الذي أرسلت، فإن مت من ليلتك فأنت على الفطرة واجعلهنَّ آخر ما تتكلم به)، قال : فرددتها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما بلغت اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت ، قلت : ورسولك،  قال : (لا ونبيك الذي أرسلت) . البخاري (247) .

تأمل قول البراء عندما سمع الدعاء قال : فرددتها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . أي لحفظها .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن شداد بن الهاد، أن رجلا من الأعراب جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فآمن به واتبعه، ثم قال: أهاجر معك، فأوصى به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض أصحابه، فلما كانت غزوة غنم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سبيًا، فقسم وقسم له، فأعطى أصحابه ما قسم له، وكان يرعى ظهرهم، فلما جاء دفعوه إليه، فقال: ما هذا؟، قالوا: قسم قسمه لك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخذه فجاء به إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: ما هذا؟ قال: «قسمته لك»، قال: ما على هذا اتبعتك، ولكني اتبعتك على أن أرمى إلى هاهنا، وأشار إلى حلقه بسهم، فأموت فأدخل الجنة فقال: «إن تصدق الله يصدقك»، فلبثوا قليلًا ثم نهضوا في قتال العدو، فأتي به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحمل قد أصابه سهم حيث أشار، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أهو هو؟» قالوا: نعم، قال: «صدق الله فصدقه»، ثم كفنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم قدمه فصلى عليه، فكان فيما ظهر من صلاته: «اللهم هذا عبدك خرج مهاجرا في سبيلك فقتل شهيدا أنا شهيد على ذلك» النسائي (1953 ، وصححه الألباني .

تأمل قوله :  (ما على هذا اتبعتك، ولكني اتبعتك على أن أرمى إلى هاهنا، وأشار إلى حلقه بسهم، فأموت فأدخل الجنة) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أنس بن مالك في غزوة بدر أنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " قوموا إلى جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض ". قال: يقول عُميرُ بن الحُمام الأنصاري: يا رسول الله، جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض؟ قال: " نعم " فقال: بخ بخ. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما يحملك على قولك بخ بخ " قال: لا والله يا رسول الله، إلا، رجاء أن أكون من أهلها. قال: " فإنك من أهلها ". قال: فاخترج  تمرات من قرنه، فجعل يأكل منهن، ثم قال: لئن أنا حييت حتى آكل تمراتي هذه، إنها لحياة طويلة. قال: ثم رمى بما كان معه من التمر، ثم قاتلهم حتى قتل) . مسلم (1901) وأحمد (12398) .

تأمل مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشره بالجنة حيث قال له : (أنت من أهلها) ؛ إلا أنه سارع بالعمل فقال : (لئن أنا حييت حتى آكل تمراتي هذه، إنها لحياة طويلة. قال: ثم رمى بما كان معه من التمر، ثم قاتلهم حتى قتل) .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

اللهم ألحقنا بهؤلاء الصالحين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> اللهم ألحقنا بهؤلاء الصالحين


آمين بارك الله فيك

تشبه بالرجال إن لم تكن منهم .... فإن التشبه بالرجال فلاح

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أنس بن مالك أنه قال : لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هذِه الآيَةُ: {يا أيُّها الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَرْفَعُوا أصْواتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النبيِّ} [الحجرات: 2] إلى آخِرِ الآيَةِ، جَلَسَ ثابِتُ بنُ قَيْسٍ في بَيْتِهِ، وقالَ: أنا مِن أهْلِ النَّارِ، واحْتَبَسَ عَنِ النبيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عليه وسلَّمَ، فَسَأَلَ النبيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عليه وسلَّمَ سَعْدَ بنَ مُعاذٍ، فقالَ: يا أبا عَمْرٍو، ما شَأْنُ ثابِتٍ؟ اشْتَكَى؟ قالَ سَعْدٌ: إنَّه لَجارِي، وما عَلِمْتُ له بشَكْوَى، قالَ: فأتاهُ سَعْدٌ، فَذَكَرَ له قَوْلَ رَسولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عليه وسلَّمَ، فقالَ ثابِتٌ: أُنْزِلَتْ هذِه الآيَةُ، ولقَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ أنِّي مِن أرْفَعِكُمْ صَوْتًا علَى رَسولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عليه وسلَّمَ، فأنا مِن أهْلِ النَّارِ، فَذَكَرَ ذلكَ سَعْدٌ للنبيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عليه وسلَّمَ، فقالَ رَسولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عليه وسلَّمَ: بَلْ هو مِن أهْلِ الجَنَّةِ. وفي روايةٍ: كانَ ثابِتُ بنُ قَيْسِ بنِ شَمَّاسٍ خَطِيبَ الأنْصارِ، فَلَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هذِه الآيَةُ ... وليسَ فيه ذِكْرُ سَعْدِ بنِ مُعاذٍ. وفي رواية: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ: {لا تَرْفَعُوا أصْواتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النبيِّ} [الحجرات: 2]، ولَمْ يَذْكُرْ سَعْدَ بنَ مُعاذٍ. وفي رواية: وزادَ: فَكُنَّا نَراهُ يَمْشِي بيْنَ أظْهُرِنا رَجُلٌ مِن أهْلِ الجَنَّةِ. مسلم (119) .

تأمل خوف ثابت بن قيس من حبوط عمله حيث قال : (أنزلت هذه الآية ولقد علمتم أني من أرفعكم صوتًا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنا من أهل النار) .

فائدة حديثية : خطَّأ العلماء ذكر سعد بن معاذ في هذا الحديث ؛ لأنه قد مات وقتها ؛ لذا قال مسلم عقب الحديث : (بنحو حديث حماد وليس في حديثه ذكر سعد بن معاذ وحدثنيه أحمد بن سعيد بن صخر الدارمي حدثنا حبان حدثنا سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت عن أنس قال لما نزلت : (لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ) ولم يذكر سعد بن معاذ في الحديث) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أنس، أن رجلًا قال: يا رسول الله: إن لفلان نخلة، وأنا أقيم حائطي بها، فأمره أن يعطيني حتى أقيم حائطي بها، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أعطها إياه بنخلة في الجنة)، فأبى، فأتاه أبو الدَّحْدَاح فقال: بعني نخلتك بحائطي. ففعل، فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله، إني قد ابتعت النخلة بحائطي. قال: (فاجعلها له)، فقد أعطيتكها. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (كم من عَذْقٍ رَدَاحٍ لأبي الدحداح في الجنة)، قالها مرارًا. قال: فأتى امرأته فقال: يا أم الدحداح اخرجي من الحائط، فإني قد بعته بنخلة في الجنة. فقالت: ربح البيع. أو كلمة تشبهها) أحمد (12482) وصححه على شرط مسلم محققوه .

(عذق) قيل: بالكسر الغصن، وبالفتح النخلة أو الحائط، والظاهر أن المراد ها هنا النخلة أو الحائط .

 (رداح) قال السندي: بفتح راء، وخفة مهملة، أي: الثقيل لكثرة ما فيه من الثمار. 

و(أبو الدحداح) رضي الله عنه لم يعرف اسمه ولا نسبه، وإنما عرف أنه حليف للأنصار. وقد قيل: إنه ثابت بن الدحداح، وتوفي في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورده الحافظ ابن حجر في "الإصابة"، وروي في قصة لا تصح أنه عاش إلى زمن معاوية وروى حديثا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. انظر "الإصابة" 7/119-121.


تأمل معي فعل أبو الدحداح : (بعني نخلتك بحائطي) وقوله لزوجته : (يا أم الدحداح اخرجي من الحائط، فإني قد بعته بنخلة في الجنة) .

بل تأمل قول الزوجة الصالحة : (ربيح البيع) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عائشة قالت: سَهِرَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَقْدَمَهُ المدينة ليلة قال: (ليت رجلًا صالحًا من أصحابي يحرسني الليلة) قال : (فبينا نحن كذلك إذ سمعنا خَشْخَشَةَ سلاح) فقال : (من هذا؟) قال : سعد بن أبي وقاص فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما جاء بك؟) قال سعد : (وقع في نفسي خوف على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجئت أحرسه)، فدعا له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم نام) . مسلم (2410)

تأمل مبادرة سعد لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله  : (وقع في نفسي خوف على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجئت أحرسه) .

فائدة : كان هذا أول الأمر حتى نزل قوله تعالى : (وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ) ، فلم يتخذ حراسًا .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

عن عمر بن الخطاب قال مرَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا معه وأبو بكر على عبد الله بن مسعود وهو يقرأ ، فقام فسمع قراءته ، ثم ركع عبد الله وسجد ،  قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (سلْ تُعْطَه سلْ تُعْطَه) ، قال ثم مضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال :  (من سره أن يقرأ القرآن غضًا كما أنزل فليقرأه من ابن أم عبد) ، قال فَأَدْلَجْتُ إلى عبد الله بن مسعود لأبشره بما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال فلما ضربت الباب أو قال لما سمع صوتي قال : ما جاء بك هذه الساعة ، قلت : جئت لأبشرك بما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال :  قد سبقك أبو بكر ، قلت : إن يفعل فإنه سباق بالخيرات ما استبقنا خيرا قط إلا سبقنا إليها أبو بكر . أحمد ( 265) وصحح إسناده محققو المسند .

تأمل معي حب الخير لبعضهم حيث قال عمر : ( قال فَأَدْلَجْتُ إلى عبد الله بن مسعود لأبشره بما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) .

بل تأمل المسابقة في الخير في قول عمر : ( فَأَدْلَجْتُ) ، وفعل أبو بكر ، حيث قال ابن مسعود : (قد سبقك أبو بكر) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن ابن أبي مُلَيْكة قال كاد الخَيِّران أن يهلكا أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما رفعا أصواتهما عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم عليه رَكْبُ بني تميم فأشار أحدهما بالأقرع بن حابس أخي بني مجاشع ، وأشار الآخر برجل آخر ، قال نافع لا أحفظ اسمه - قلت (أبو البراء) سُمي في رواية أخر القعقاع بن معبد بن زرارة - فقال أبو بكر لعمر ما أردت إلا خلافي قال ما أردت خلافك فارتفعت أصواتهما في ذلك فأنزل الله { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم } الآية قال ابن الزبير فما كان عمر يسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد هذه الآية حتى يستفهمه . البخاري (4845) .

تأمل فعل عمر : (قال ابن الزبير فما كان عمر يسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد هذه الآية حتى يستفهمه) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عن ابن عباس قال: لما حضرت بنت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صغيرة فأخذها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فضمها إلى صدره، ثم وضع يده عليها فقضت وهي بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبكت أم أيمن: فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يا أم أيمن أتبكين ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندك)، فقالت: مالي لا أبكي ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يبكي، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إني لست أبكي ولكنها رحمة، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المؤمن بخير على كل حال تنزع نفسه من بين جنبيه وهو يحمد الله عز وجل). النسائي (1843) وصححه الألباني.  


تأمل قول أم أيمن: ( مالي لا أبكي ورسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يبكي) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن ابن عباس في غزوة بدر ساق قصة طويلة وفيها :  فلما أن كان من الغد، قال عمر: غدوت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا هو قاعد وأبو بكر وإذا هما يبكيان، فقلت: يا رسول الله، أخبرني ماذا يبكيك أنت وصاحبك؟ فإن وجدت بكاء بكيت، وإن لم أجد بكاء تباكيت لبكائكما، قال: فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (الذي عرض علي أصحابك من الفداء، لقد عرض علي عذابكم أدنى من هذه الشجرة ) - لشجرة قريبة - وأنزل الله عز وجل: {ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض} إلى (3) : {لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم فيما أخذتم} [الأنفال: 67 - 68] من الفداء، ثم أحل لهم الغنائم . البخاري ومسلم واللفظ لأحمد (208) .

تأمل قول عمر : (فإن وجدت بكاء بكيت، وإن لم أجد بكاء تباكيت لبكائكما) .

----------


## عادل الغرياني

جزاك الله خير الجزاء . كرر علي حديثهم يا حادي فحديثهم يجلو الفؤاد الصادي
والله عندما تتأمل سرعة تلبية الصحابة ، أتذكر دائما فعل سيدنا حذيفة رضي الله عنهأخرج أحمد رحمه الله في مسنده (5|392)  عن محمد بن إسحاق حدثني يزيد بن زياد عن محمد بن كعب القرظي قال: قال فتى  منا من أهل الكوفة لحذيفة بن اليمان : يا أبا عبد الله رأيتم رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وصحبتموه ؟ قال: نعم يا بن أخي. قال :فكيف كنتم تصنعون؟  قال : والله لقد كنا نجهد. قال : والله لو أدركناه ما تركناه على الأرض  ولجعلناه على أعناقنا! قال : فقال حذيفة: يا بن أخي والله لقد رأيتنا مع  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخندق وصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  من الليل هويا ثم التفت إلينا فقال : من رجل يقوم فينظر لنا ما فعل القوم  يشترط له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنه يرجع أدخله الله الجنة فما قام  رجل ثم صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هويا من الليل ثم التفت إلينا  فقال : من رجل يقوم فينظر لنا ما فعل القوم ثم يرجع يشرط له رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم الرجعة أسأل الله أن يكون رفيقي في الجنة ؛ فما قام رجل من  القوم مع شدة الخوف وشدة الجوع وشدة البرد فلما لم يقم أحد دعاني رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يكن لي بد من القيام حين دعاني. فقال: يا حذيفة  فاذهب فادخل في القوم فانظر ما يفعلون ولا تحدثن شيئا حتى تأتينا . قال :  فذهبت فدخلت في القوم والريح , وجنود الله تفعل ما تفعل لا تقر لهم قدر ولا  نار ولا بناء . فقام أبو سفيان بن حرب فقال : يا معشر قريش لينظر امرؤ من  جليسه فقال حذيفة فأخذت بيد الرجل الذي إلى جنبي فقلت: من أنت قال: أنا  فلان بن فلان ثم قال أبو سفيان : يا معشر قريش إنكم والله ما أصبحتم بدار  مقام لقد هلك الكراع وأخلفتنا بنو قريظة بلغنا منهم الذي نكره ولقينا من  هذه الريح ما ترون , والله ما تطمئن لنا قدر ولا تقوم لنا نار ولا يستمسك  لنا بناء فارتحلوا فإني مرتحل ثم قام إلى جمله وهو معقول فجلس عليه ثم ضربه  فوثب على ثلاث فما أطلق عقاله إلا وهو قائم, ولولا عهد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم لا تحدث شيئا حتى تأتيني ثم شئت لقتلته بسهم. قال حذيفة: ثم  رجعت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو قائم يصلي في مرط لبعض نسائه  مرجل ؛ فلما رآني أدخلني إلى رحله وطرح علي طرف المرط ثم ركع وسجد , وإنه  لفيه فلما سلم أخبرته الخبر وسمعت غطفان بما فعلت قريش وانشمروا إلى بلادهم  .
والحديث حسن إن شاء الله فلقد صرح ابن إسحاق رحمه الله بالتحديث
* تأمل ولا تحدثن شيئا ، وفعل حذيفة .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء . كرر علي حديثهم يا حادي فحديثهم يجلو الفؤاد الصادي
> والله عندما تتأمل سرعة تلبية الصحابة ، أتذكر دائما فعل سيدنا حذيفة رضي الله عنه


وجزاك خير الجزاء ، لا تدري كم سعدت بمشاركتك هذه .

----------


## عادل الغرياني

*والله حديثكم عن الصحابة لا أحب أن ينتهي وشدني موضوعكم وأنا الآن أبحث معكم على عرج فأرجو دعوة بظهر الغيب أن يحشرنا مع من نحب من أسودنا أجدادنا الصحابة المؤدبين
تأمل أدب النبي في الدعوة ، وركز في رد خريم ، لم يأت ليتأكد ، بل علم أن هذا لافعل يكرهه الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم .
مرَّ بنا ونحن عند أبي الدرداءِ فقال له أبو الدرداءِ كلمةً تنفعُنا ولا تضرُّك قال بعث رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ سريَّةً فقدِمتْ فجاء رجلٌ منهم فجلس في المجلسِ الذي يجلس فيه رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فقال لرجلٍ إلى جنبِه لو رأيتُنا حين التقَينا نحن والعدوُّ فحمل فلانٌ فطعن فقال خُذْها مني وأنا الغلامُ الغِفاريُّ كيف ترى في قوله قال ما أراهُ إلا قد بطلَ أجرُه فسمع بذلك آخرُ فقال ما أرى بذلك بأسًا فتنازعا حتى سمع رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فقال سبحان اللهِ لا بأسَ أن يُؤجَرَ ويُحمدَ فرأيتُ أبا الدرداءِ سُرَّ بذلك وجعل يرفعُ رأسَه إليه ويقول أنت سمعتَ ذلك من رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فيقول نعم فما زال يعيدُ عليه حتى إني لَأقولُ لَيبرُكنَّ على رُكبتَيهِ قال فمرَّ بنا يومًا آخرَ فقال له أبو الدرداءِ كلمةً تنفعُنا ولا تضرُّك قال قال لنا رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ المُنفق على الخيلِ كالباسطِ يدَه بالصدقةِ لا يقبضُها ثم مرَّ بنا يومًا آخرَ فقال له أبو الدرداءِ كلمةً تنفعُنا ولا تضرُّك قال قال لنا رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ نعم الرجلُ* *خريمُ**الأسَديُّ** لولا طولُ جُمَّتِه وإسبالُ إزارِه فبلغ ذلك خريمًا فعجِل فأخذ شَفرةً فقطع بها جُمَّتَه إلى أُذُنَيه ورفعَ إزارَه إلى أنصافِ ساقَيه ثم مرَّ بنا يومًا آخرَ فقال له أبو الدرداءِ كلمةً تنفعُنا ولا تضرُّك فقال سمعتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يقول إنكم قادِمون على إخوانِكم فأصلِحوا رِحالَكم وأصلِحوا لباسَكم حتى تكونوا كأنكم شامةٌ في الناسِ فإنَّ اللهَ لا يحبُّ الفُحشَ ولا التَّفَحُّشَ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *والله حديثكم عن الصحابة لا أحب أن ينتهي وشدني موضوعكم وأنا الآن أبحث معكم على عرج فأرجو دعوة بظهر الغيب أن يحشرنا مع من نحب من أسودنا أجدادنا الصحابة المؤدبين
> *


الله أسأل أن يبارك فيك ويكتب لك التوفيق في القول والعمل وأن يرزقك العلم النافع وأن نلتقي جميعًا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام في الجنة .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيك بارك الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن المَعْرورِ قال : لقيت أبا ذر بالرَّبذة وعليه حُلة وعلى غلامه حُلة ، فسألته عن ذلك ،  فقال : إني ساببت رجلًا فعيرته بأمه ، فقال لي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  يا أبا ذر أعيرته بأمه إنك امرؤ فيك جاهلية ، إخوانكم خولكم جعلهم الله تحت أيديكم فمن كان أخوه تحت يده فليطعمه مما يأكل وليلبسه مما يلبس ولا تكلفوهم ما يغلبهم فإن كلفتموهم فأعينوهم . البحاري (30) .

تأمل فعل أبو ذر بعد وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال التابعي - المعرور - : (لقيت أبا ذر بالرَّبذة وعليه حُلة وعلى غلامه حُلة ) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن البراء رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى إلى بيت المقدس ستة عشر شهرًا أو سبعة عشر شهرًا وكان يعجبه أن تكون قبلته قِبَلَ البيت ، وأنه صلى أو صلاها صلاة العصر وصلى معه قوم فخرج رجل ممن كان صلى معه فمر على أهل المسجد وهم راكعون قال أشهد بالله لقد صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قِبَلَ مكة فداروا كما هم قبل البيت ، وكان الذي مات على القبلة قبل أن تحول قبل البيت رجال قتلوا لم ندر ما نقول فيهم فأنزل الله : { وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ } . البخاري (4468) .

تأمل سرعة استجابتهم في الدعوة إلى الله : (وصلى معه قوم فخرج رجل ممن كان صلى معه فمر على أهل المسجد وهم راكعون قال أشهد بالله لقد صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قِبَلَ مكة) .

بل تأمل سرعة استجابتهم للحق : ( فداروا كما هم قِبَلَ البيت) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- أن رسول الله  -صلى الله عليه وسلم- اصطَنع خاتَمًا مِن ذهب، وكان يَلبسه فيجعَل فصَّه في  كفِّه، فصنَع الناس خواتيم، ثم إنه جلس على المنبر فنزعه، فقال: ((إني  كنتُ ألبس هذا الخاتم وأجعل فصَّه من داخل)) فرمى به ثم قال: ((والله لا  ألبسه أبدًا)) فنبَذ الناس خواتيمهم . *البخاري (**6651) ومسلم (2091)**.*

تأمل فعل الصحابة : ( فنبَذ الناس خواتيمهم) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عبدالله بن عباس -رضي الله عنه- أن رسول  الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- رأى خاتمًا في يد رجل فنزعه فطرَحه، وقال: (يَعمِد أحدكم إلى جمرة من نار فيجعلها في يده!)، فقيل للرجل بعدما ذهَب  رسولُ الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: خذ خاتمك انتفِع به، قال: "لا والله، لا  آخُذه أبدًا؛ قد طرحه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم . *مسلم (**2090)**.

**تأمل فعله رضي الله عنه :* *(لا والله، لا  آخُذه أبدًا؛ قد طرحه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم) .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ومن ذلك أنّ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما علم أنه سيقاتل في بدر -وكان الصحابة قد خرجوا للعير- استشارهم ، قال ابن هشام:" قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :«أَشِيرُوا عَلَيّ أَيّهَا النّاس»، وَإِنّمَا يُرِيدُ الْأَنْصَارَ؛ وَذَلِكَ أَنّهُمْ عَدَدُ النّاسِ وَأَنّهُمْ حِينَ بَايَعُوهُ بِالْعَقَبَةِ قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللّهِ إنّا بُرَاءٌ مِنْ ذِمَامِك حَتّى تَصِلَ إلَى دِيَارِنَا ، فَإِذَا وَصَلْتَ إلَيْنَا ، فَأَنْتَ فِي ذِمّتِنَا نَمْنَعُك مِمّا نَمْنَعُ مِنْهُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَنِسَاءَنَا. فَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يَتَخَوّفُ أَلّا تَكُونَ الْأَنْصَارُ تَرَى عَلَيْهَا نَصْرَهُ إلّا مِمّنْ دَهَمَهُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ عَدُوّهِ وَأَنْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَسِيرَ بِهِمْ إلَى عَدُوّ مِنْ بِلَادِهِمْ . فَلَمّا قَالَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَالَ لَهُ سَعْدُ بْنُ مُعَاذٍ : وَاَللّهِ لَكَأَنّك تُرِيدُنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللّهِ ؟ قَالَ :«أَجَلْ». قَالَ: فَقَدْ آمَنّا بِك وَصَدّقْنَاك، وَشَهِدْنَا أَنّ مَا جِئْتَ بِهِ هُوَ الْحَقّ، وَأَعْطَيْنَاك عَلَى ذَلِكَ عُهُودَنَا وَمَوَاثِيقَنَا عَلَى السّمْعِ وَالطّاعَةِ، فَامْضِ يَا رَسُولَ اللّهِ لِمَا أَرَدْتَ فَنَحْنُ مَعَك، فَوَاَلّذِي بَعَثَك بِالْحَقّ لَوْ اسْتَعْرَضْتَ بِنَا هَذَا الْبَحْرَ فَخُضْتَهُ لَخُضْنَاهُ مَعَك مَا تَخَلّفَ مِنّا رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَمَا نَكْرَهُ أَنْ تَلْقَى بِنَا عَدُوّنَا غَدًا ، إنّا لَصُبُرٌ فِي الْحَرْبِ صُدُقٌ فِي اللّقَاءِ . لَعَلّ اللّهَ يُرِيك مِنّا مَا تَقَرّ بِهِ عَيْنُك، فَسِرْ بِنَا عَلَى بَرَكَةِ الله . فسرَّ رَسُولُ اللّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بِقَوْلِ سَعْدٍ وَنَشّطَهُ ذَلِكَ . ثُمّ قَالَ :«سِيرُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا، فَإِنّ اللّهَ تَعَالَى قَدْ وَعَدَنِي إحْدَى الطّائِفَتَيْنِ  ، وَاَللّهِ لَكَأَنّي الْآنَ أَنْظُرُ إلَى مَصَارِعِ الْقَوْمِ» .

تأمل قوله : لو اسْتَعْرَضْتَ بِنَا هَذَا الْبَحْرَ فَخُضْتَهُ لَخُضْنَاهُ مَعَك مَا تَخَلّفَ مِنّا رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك شيخنا ، ونفعنا بدررك الماتعة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

اللهم ارضَ عن الصحابة أجمعين

وعمن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> اللهم ارضَ عن الصحابة أجمعين
> 
> وعمن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي مسعود البدري قال : كنت أضرب غلامًا لي بالسوط فسمعت صوتًا من خلفي ، اعلم أبا مسعود ، فلم أفهم الصوت من الغضب ، قال : فلما دنا مني إذا هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا هو يقول : (اعلم أبا مسعود اعلم أبا مسعود) ، فألقيت السوط من يدي فقال : (اعلم أبا مسعودٍ أن الله أقدر عليك منك على هذا الغلام) ، قال : فقلت لا أضرب مملوكًا بعده أبدًا . مسلم (1659) .

تأمل قول أبو مسعود البدري وسرعة استجابته : (فقلت لا أضرب مملوكًا بعده أبدًا) .

----------


## عادل الغرياني

حديث جابر رضي الله عنه (( خطبة الوداع )) حديث طويل اقتبست منه قول الصحابي انظره وتأمله يرضى الله عنا وعنك آمين.
قال جابرٌ  رضيَ اللهُ تعالَى عنهُ : إنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم مكث [  بالمدينةِ ] تسعَ سنين لم يحجَّ . ثم أذَّنَ في الناسِ في العاشرةِ : أنَّ  رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم حاجٌّ [ هذا العامَ ] . فقدم  المدينةَ بشرٍّ كثيرٍ ( وفي روايةٍ : فلم يبق أحدٌ يقدرُ أن يأتيَ راكبًا  أو راجلًا إلا قَدِمَ ) [ فتدارك الناسُ ليخرجوا معهُ ] كلُّهم يلتمسُ أن  يَأْتَمَّ برسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم ويعملَ مثلَ عملِه ....
انظر همة الصحابة ودأبهم رضي الله عنهم ، وخذل كل من حاول أو نوى أن يهينهم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هؤلاء تحقق فيهم قول اله تعالى في سورة الأنفال :  يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ . الآية .
فقد استجابوا لله ولرسوله . اللهم إنا نشهدك أننا نحبهم ، فاجعلنا معهم في الفردوس الأعلى وإن لم نعمل بعملهم .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وعن عُرْوَة بْن الزُّبَيْرِ، أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ، زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، أَخْبَرَتْهُ أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَأَلَتْ أَبَا بَكْرٍ بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يَقْسِمَ لَهَا مِيرَاثَهَا، مِمَّا تَرَكَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ لَهَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «لَا نُورَثُ مَا تَرَكْنَا صَدَقَةٌ»، قَالَ: وَعَاشَتْ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ، وَكَانَتْ فَاطِمَةُ تَسْأَلُ أَبَا بَكْرٍ نَصِيبَهَا مِمَّا تَرَكَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ خَيْبَرَ، وَفَدَكٍ، وَصَدَقَتِهِ بِالْمَدِينَةِ، فَأَبَى أَبُو بَكْرٍ عَلَيْهَا ذَلِكَ، وَقَالَ: لَسْتُ تَارِكًا شَيْئًا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْمَلُ بِهِ، إِلَّا عَمِلْتُ بِهِ، إِنِّي أَخْشَى إِنْ تَرَكْتُ شَيْئًا مِنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ أَزِيغَ. متفق عليه.
فتأمل قوله رضي الله عنه: ((لَسْتُ تَارِكًا شَيْئًا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْمَلُ بِهِ، إِلَّا عَمِلْتُ بِهِ، إِنِّي أَخْشَى إِنْ تَرَكْتُ شَيْئًا مِنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ أَزِيغَ)).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> حديث جابر رضي الله عنه (( خطبة الوداع )) حديث طويل اقتبست منه قول الصحابي انظره وتأمله يرضى الله عنا وعنك آمين.
> قال جابرٌ  رضيَ اللهُ تعالَى عنهُ : إنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم مكث [  بالمدينةِ ] تسعَ سنين لم يحجَّ . ثم أذَّنَ في الناسِ في العاشرةِ : أنَّ  رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم حاجٌّ [ هذا العامَ ] . فقدم  المدينةَ بشرٍّ كثيرٍ ( وفي روايةٍ : فلم يبق أحدٌ يقدرُ أن يأتيَ راكبًا  أو راجلًا إلا قَدِمَ ) [ فتدارك الناسُ ليخرجوا معهُ ] كلُّهم يلتمسُ أن  يَأْتَمَّ برسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم ويعملَ مثلَ عملِه ....
> انظر همة الصحابة ودأبهم رضي الله عنهم ، وخذل كل من حاول أو نوى أن يهينهم .



اقتباس جميل بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هؤلاء تحقق فيهم قول اله تعالى في سورة الأنفال :  يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ . الآية .
> فقد استجابوا لله ولرسوله . اللهم إنا نشهدك أننا نحبهم ، فاجعلنا معهم في الفردوس الأعلى وإن لم نعمل بعملهم .


نعم ، وجعلنا الله معهم في جنات عدن عند مليك مقتدر .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وعن عُرْوَة بْن الزُّبَيْرِ، أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ، زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، أَخْبَرَتْهُ أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَأَلَتْ أَبَا بَكْرٍ بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يَقْسِمَ لَهَا مِيرَاثَهَا، مِمَّا تَرَكَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ لَهَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «لَا نُورَثُ مَا تَرَكْنَا صَدَقَةٌ»، قَالَ: وَعَاشَتْ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ، وَكَانَتْ فَاطِمَةُ تَسْأَلُ أَبَا بَكْرٍ نَصِيبَهَا مِمَّا تَرَكَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ خَيْبَرَ، وَفَدَكٍ، وَصَدَقَتِهِ بِالْمَدِينَةِ، فَأَبَى أَبُو بَكْرٍ عَلَيْهَا ذَلِكَ، وَقَالَ: لَسْتُ تَارِكًا شَيْئًا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْمَلُ بِهِ، إِلَّا عَمِلْتُ بِهِ، إِنِّي أَخْشَى إِنْ تَرَكْتُ شَيْئًا مِنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ أَزِيغَ. متفق عليه.
> فتأمل قوله رضي الله عنه: ((لَسْتُ تَارِكًا شَيْئًا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْمَلُ بِهِ، إِلَّا عَمِلْتُ بِهِ، إِنِّي أَخْشَى إِنْ تَرَكْتُ شَيْئًا مِنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ أَزِيغَ)).



نسأل الله العمل به ، ونعوذ بالله من الزيغ والضلال .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ مَرْوَانَ بْنِ الحَكَمِ، قَالَ: شَهِدْتُ عُثْمَانَ، وَعَلِيًّا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا وَعُثْمَانُ «يَنْهَى عَنِ المُتْعَةِ، وَأَنْ يُجْمَعَ بَيْنَهُمَا»، فَلَمَّا «رَأَى عَلِيٌّ أَهَلَّ بِهِمَا، لَبَّيْكَ بِعُمْرَةٍ وَحَجَّةٍ»، قَالَ: «مَا كُنْتُ لِأَدَعَ سُنَّةَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِقَوْلِ أَحَدٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ». متفق عليه واللفظ للبخاري.
فتأمل قوله: «مَا كُنْتُ لِأَدَعَ سُنَّةَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِقَوْلِ أَحَدٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ»

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ مُعَاذَةَ، قَالَتْ: سَأَلْتُ عَائِشَةَ فَقُلْتُ: مَا بَالُ الْحَائِضِ تَقْضِي الصَّوْمَ، وَلَا تَقْضِي الصَّلَاةَ. فَقَالَتْ: أَحَرُورِيَّةٌ أَنْتِ؟ قُلْتُ: لَسْتُ بِحَرُورِيَّةٍ، وَلَكِنِّي أَسْأَلُ. قَالَتْ: «كَانَ يُصِيبُنَا ذَلِكَ، فَنُؤْمَرُ بِقَضَاءِ الصَّوْمِ، وَلَا نُؤْمَرُ بِقَضَاءِ الصَّلَاةِ». متفق عليه.
فتأمل إلى تعظيمها رضي الله عنها لحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقارنه بفعل رويبضة المعاصرين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليك ، أبا يوسف .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُغَفَّلٍ: أَنَّهُ رَأَى رَجُلًا يَخْذِفُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: لاَ تَخْذِفْ، فَإِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَهَى عَنِ الخَذْفِ، أَوْ كَانَ يَكْرَهُ الخَذْفَ وَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ لاَ يُصَادُ بِهِ صَيْدٌ وَلاَ يُنْكَى بِهِ عَدُوٌّ، وَلَكِنَّهَا قَدْ تَكْسِرُ السِّنَّ، وَتَفْقَأُ العَيْنَ» ثُمَّ رَآهُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ يَخْذِفُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: أُحَدِّثُكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنِ الخَذْفِ أَوْ كَرِهَ الخَذْفَ، وَأَنْتَ تَخْذِفُ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكَ كَذَا وَكَذَا. متفق عليه.
فانظر إلى فعل هذا الصحابي الجليل كيف هجر صحبه لمخالفته أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ، قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنِي سَالِمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ، أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: «لَا تَمْنَعُوا نِسَاءَكُمُ الْمَسَاجِدَ إِذَا اسْتَأْذَنَّكُم  ْ إِلَيْهَا» قَالَ: فَقَالَ بِلَالُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ: وَاللهِ لَنَمْنَعُهُنَّ  ، قَالَ: فَأَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ عَبْدُ اللهِ: فَسَبَّهُ سَبًّا سَيِّئًا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ سَبَّهُ مِثْلَهُ قَطُّ وَقَالَ: " أُخْبِرُكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَتَقُولُ: وَاللهِ لَنَمْنَعُهُنَّ  . متفق عليه.
فانظر إلى الصحابي الجليل عبد الله ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما كيف غضب لمخالفة أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أحسن الله إليك ، أبا يوسف .


بارك الله فيكم أبا البراء

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ، أَنَّ سَالِمَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللهِ، حَدَّثَهُ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَجُلاً مِنْ أَهْلِ الشَّامِ، وَهُوَ يَسْأَلُ عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ عَنِ ال تَّمَتُّعِ بِالعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الحَجِّ؟ فَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ: هِيَ حَلاَلٌ، فَقَالَ الشَّامِيُّ: إِنَّ أَبَاكَ قَدْ نَهَى عَنْهَا، فَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ: أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ كَانَ أَبِي نَهَى عَنْهَا وَصَنَعَهَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، أَأَمْرَ أَبِي نَتَّبِعُ؟ أَمْ أَمْرَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟، فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ: بَلْ أَمْرَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: لَقَدْ صَنَعَهَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. رواه الترمذي، وصححه الألباني.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ وَهُوَ ابْنُ سُوَيْدٍ، أَنَّ أَبَا قَتَادَةَ حَدَّثَ، قَالَ: كُنَّا عِنْدَ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ فِي رَهْطٍ، وَفِينَا بُشَيْرُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ، فَحَدَّثَنَا عِمْرَانُ، يَوْمَئِذٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «الْحَيَاءُ خَيْرٌ كُلُّهُ» قَالَ: أَوْ قَالَ: «الْحَيَاءُ كُلُّهُ خَيْرٌ» فَقَالَ بُشَيْرُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ: إِنَّا لَنَجِدُ فِي بَعْضِ الْكُتُبِ - أَوِ الْحِكْمَةِ - أَنَّ مِنْهُ سَكِينَةً وَوَقَارًا لِلَّهِ، وَمِنْهُ ضَعْفٌ، قَالَ: فَغَضِبَ عِمْرَانُ حَتَّى احْمَرَّتَا عَيْنَاهُ، وَقَالَ: أَلَا أَرَى أُحَدِّثُكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَتُعَارِضُ فِيهِ، قَالَ: فَأَعَادَ عِمْرَانُ الْحَدِيثَ، قَالَ: فَأَعَادَ بُشَيْرٌ، فَغَضِبَ عِمْرَانُ، قَالَ: فَمَا زِلْنَا نَقُولُ فِيهِ إِنَّهُ مِنَّا يَا أَبَا نُجَيْدٍ، إِنَّهُ لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ. رواه مسلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «تَوَضَّئُوا مِمَّا غَيَّرَتِ النَّارُ» فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ: أَتَوَضَّأُ مِنَ الْحَمِيمِ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي، إِذَا سَمِعْتَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَدِيثًا، فَلَا تَضْرِبْ لَهُ الْأَمْثَالَ. رواه ابن ماجه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه جاء إلى الحجر الأسود فقبَّلَهُ ، فقال : إني أعلم أنك حجر لا  تَضُرُّ ولا تَنْفَعُ ولولا أني رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُقَبِّلُكَ مَا قَبَّلْتُكَ . البخاري (1597) .

تأمل غاية الاتباع : (إني أعلم أنك حجر لا  تَضُرُّ ولا تَنْفَعُ ولولا أني رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُقَبِّلُكَ مَا قَبَّلْتُكَ) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عن  أبي موسى الأشعري : دخلت  أسماء بنت عميس، وهي  ممن قدم معنا، على حفصة زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - زائرةً، وقد كانت  هاجرت إلى النجاشي فيمن هاجر، فدخل عمر على حفصة  وأسماء عندها، فقال عمر  حين رأى أسماء: من هذه؟ قالت: أسماء بنت عميس، قال  عمر: الحبشية هذه،  البحرية هذه، قالت أسماء: نعم، قال: سبقناكم بالهجرة،  فنحن أحق برسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - منكم، فغضبت وقالت: كلاَّ  والله، كنتم مع رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - يطعم جائعكم، ويعظ  جاهلكم، وكنا في دار أو في أرض  البعداء البغضاء بالحبشة، وذلك في الله،  وفي رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وايم الله، لا أطعم طعامًا، ولا أشرب  شرابًا حتى أذكر ما قلت لرسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونحن كنا نُؤذى  ونخاف، وسأذكر ذلك للنبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - وأسأله، والله لا أكذب،  ولا أزيغ، ولا أزيد عليه، فلما جاء  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالت: يا  نبي الله، إن عمر قال كذا وكذا،  قال: ((فما قلت له؟))، قالت: قلت له كذا  وكذا، قال: ((ليس بأحق بي منكم،  وله ولأصحابه هجرة واحدة، ولكم أنتم - أهل السفينة - هجرتان))، قالت:  فلقد  رأيت أبا موسى وأصحاب السفينة يأتوني أرسالاً، يسألوني عن هذا  الحديث، ما  من الدنيا شيء هم به أفرح ولا أعظم في أنفسهم مما قال لهم  النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم. البخاري (4230)،  ومسلم (2503) .

تأمل تنافسهم على الخير حيث قال عمر : (سبقناكم بالهجرة، فنحن أحق برسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - منكم) .

بل الأجمل غضب أسماء بنت عميس وغيرتها حيث قالت : (فغضبت  وقالت: كلاَّ والله، كنتم مع رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - يطعم  جائعكم، ويعظ جاهلكم، وكنا في دار أو في أرض  البعداء البغضاء بالحبشة،  وذلك في الله، وفي رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وايم الله، لا أطعم  طعامًا، ولا أشرب شرابًا حتى أذكر ما قلت لرسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم  - ونحن كنا نُؤذى ونخاف، وسأذكر ذلك للنبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم -  وأسأله، والله لا أكذب، ولا أزيغ، ولا أزيد عليه) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تقول لما نزلت هذه الآية (وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ ) أخذنَ أُزْرَهُنَّ فشققنها من قبل الحواشي فاختمرنَّ بها . البخاري (4759) .

تأمل سرعة الاستجابة :( أخذنَ أُزْرَهُنَّ فشققنها من قبل الحواشي فاختمرنَّ بها) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عن نافع، قال : (رأيت ابن عمر يستلم الحجر بيده، ثم قبَّل يده، وقال : ما تركته منذ رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله) . مسلم (1268) .

تأمل فعل وقول ابن عمر وشدة تمسّكه بفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ما تركته منذ رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن نافع، قال : قال عبد الله رضي الله عنه (ما تركت استلام هذين الركنين منذ رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستلمهما اليماني، والحجر في شدة، ولا رخاء) .  النسائي (2952) 

تأمل حرصه رضي الله عنه وتمسكه : (ما تركت استلام هذين الركنين منذ رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستلمهما) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : بينما نحن نصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إذ قال رجل من القوم : (الله أكبر كبيرًا والحمد لله كثيرًا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلًا) ،  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من القائل كذا وكذا ؟ فقال رجل من القوم أنا يا رسول الله ، قال : (عجبت لها فتحت لها أبواب السماء) ، قال ابن عمر : (ما تركتهن منذ سمعتهن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم) . الترمذي (3592) ، وصححه الألباني . 

تأمل قول ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : (ما تركتهن منذ سمعتهن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن علي بن أبي طالب أن فاطمة عليها السلام أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسأله خادمًا فقال :  (ألا أخبرك ما هو خير لك منه تسبحين الله عند منامك ثلاثًا وثلاثين وتحمدين الله ثلاثًا وثلاثين وتكبرين الله أربعًا وثلاثين) ، فما تركتها بعد ، قيل : ولا ليلة صفين ، قال : ولا ليلة صفين . البخاري (5362 ) .

تأمل قول علي رضي الله عنه : (فما تركتها بعد) ،  قيل : ولا ليلة صفين ، قال : (ولا ليلة صفين) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن النعمان بن سالم عن عمرو بن أوس قال : حدثني عنبسة بن أبي سفيان في مرضه الذي مات فيه بحديث يتسار إليه ، قال : سمعت أم حبيبة تقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (من صلى اثنتي عشرة ركعة في يوم وليلة بني له بهنَّ بيت في الجنة) ، قالت أم حبيبة : (فما تركتهنَّ منذ سمعتهنَّ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، وقال عنبسة : (فما تركتهنَّ منذ سمعتهنَّ من أم حبيبة) ، وقال عمرو بن أوس : (ما تركتهنَّ منذ سمعتهنَّ من عنبسة) ، وقال النعمان بن سالم : (ما تركتهن منذ سمعتهن من عمرو بن أوس) . مسلم (728) . 

تأمل هذا الحرص والتمسك بفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم : قالت أم حبيبة : (فما تركتهنَّ منذ سمعتهنَّ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، وقال عنبسة : (فما تركتهنَّ منذ سمعتهنَّ من أم حبيبة) ، وقال عمرو بن أوس : (ما تركتهنَّ منذ سمعتهنَّ من عنبسة) ، وقال النعمان بن سالم : (ما تركتهن منذ سمعتهن من عمرو بن أوس) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن زيد بن أسلم قال: كانت عائشة - رضي الله عنها - تصلي الضحى ثماني ركعات ثم تقول: (لو نُشر لي أبواي ما تركتهنَّ) . موطأ مالك ( 358) ، وصححه الألباني في هداية الرواة: (1270) .

تأمل قولها رضي الله عنها : (لو نُشر لي أبواي ما تركتهنَّ) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أنس قال : لما فتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيبر أصبنا حُمُرًا خارجا من القرية، فطبخنا منها، فنادى منادي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ألا إن الله ورسوله ينهيانكم عنها، فإنها رجس من عمل الشيطان) ، فأُكفئت القدور بما فيها، وإنها لتفور بما فيها . مسلم (1940)


تأمل استجابتهم مع شدة الحاجة للطعام حيث قال : (فأُكفئت القدور بما فيها ، وإنها لتفور بما فيها) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه - قال :قال أبو بكر - رضي الله عنه - بعد وفاة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لعمر - رضي الله عنه - : انطلق بنا إلى أُمِّ أيمن نزورها , كما كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يزورها ، قال : فلما انتهينا إليها بكت ، فقالا لها : ما يبكيك ؟ , ما عند الله خير لرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت : ما أبكي أن لا أكون أعلم أن ما عند الله خير لرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولكن أبكي أن الوحي قد انقطع من السماء، فهيجتهما على البكاء , فجعلا يبكيان معها. مسلم (2454) .

تأمل الوفاء من أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما : (قال أبو  بكر - رضي الله عنه - بعد وفاة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لعمر -  رضي الله عنه - : انطلق بنا إلى أُمِّ أيمن نزورها , كما كان رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - يزورها) .

بل تأمل رقة قلوبهم رضي الله عنهم : (ولكن أبكي أن الوحي قد انقطع من السماء، فهيجتهما على البكاء , فجعلا يبكيان معها) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال أتى رجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله أصابني الجهد ، فأرسل إلى نسائه فلم يجد عندهنَّ شيئًا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ألا رجل يضيفه هذه الليلة يرحمه الله) ، فقام رجل من الأنصار فقال : أنا يا رسول الله ، فذهب إلى أهله ، فقال : لامرأته ضيف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تدخريه شيئًا قالت : والله ما عندي إلا قوت الصبية ، قال  : فإذا أراد الصبية العشاء فنوميهم وتعالي فأطفئي السراج ونطوي بطوننا الليلة ففعلت ، ثم غدا الرجل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : (لقد عجب الله عز وجل أو ضحك من فلان وفلانة) فأنزل الله عز وجل  (وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ) . البخاري (4889) .

تأمل قمة الإثار حيث قال الرجل : (فقال : لامرأته ضيف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تدخريه شيئًا) ، وقوله : (فإذا أراد الصبية العشاء فنوميهم وتعالي فأطفئي السراج ونطوي بطوننا الليلة) .
وحيث قالت المرأة : (والله ما عندي إلا قوت الصبية) . 

تأمل فكان الجزاء من جنس عملهم : (عجب الله عز وجل أو ضحك من فلان وفلانة) ، ونزل في حقهم قرآن يتلى إلى يوم القيامة .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن جابر، قال : لما استوى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الجمعة، قال : (اجلسوا)، فسمع ذلك ابن مسعود، فجلس على باب المسجد، فرآه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: (تعال يا عبد الله بن مسعود) . أبو داود (1091) وصححه الألباني .

تأمل سرعة استجابة ابن مسعود رضي لله عنه حيث جلس مكانه : (فسمع ذلك ابن مسعود، فجلس على باب المسجد) .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم جميعا .
بل في الأمور الجبلية الطبعية أيضا :  
فعَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّ خَيَّاطًا دَعَا رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِطَعَامٍ صَنَعَهُ قَالَ أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ فَذَهَبْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ الطَّعَامِ فَقَرَّبَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خُبْزًا وَمَرَقًا فِيهِ دُبَّاءٌ وَقَدِيدٌ فَرَأَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَتَبَّعُ الدُّبَّاءَ مِنْ حَوَالَيِ الْقَصْعَةِ قَالَ : فَلَمْ أَزَلْ أُحِبُّ الدُّبَّاءَ مِنْ يَوْمِئِذٍ . أخرجه البخاري ومسلم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بكم جميعا .
> بل في الأمور الجبلية الطبعية أيضا :  
> فعَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّ خَيَّاطًا دَعَا رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِطَعَامٍ صَنَعَهُ قَالَ أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ فَذَهَبْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ الطَّعَامِ فَقَرَّبَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خُبْزًا وَمَرَقًا فِيهِ دُبَّاءٌ وَقَدِيدٌ فَرَأَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَتَبَّعُ الدُّبَّاءَ مِنْ حَوَالَيِ الْقَصْعَةِ قَالَ : فَلَمْ أَزَلْ أُحِبُّ الدُّبَّاءَ مِنْ يَوْمِئِذٍ . أخرجه البخاري ومسلم .


بارك الله فيك شيخنا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن ابن عمر  : - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : (لا تمنعوا إماء الله أن يصلين في المسجد) ، فقال ابن له إنا لنمنعهنَّ ، فقال : فغضب غضبًا شديدًا ، وقال أحدثك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وتقول إنا لنمنعهنَّ ؟ . ابن ماجه (16 ) ، وصححه الألباني .

تأمل غيرتهم وغضبهم لمخالفة أمر من أمور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان لعذر حيث أنه : (غضب غضبًا شديدًا ، وقال أحدثك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وتقول إنا لنمنعهنَّ ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عبد الله بن بريدة ، قال : قال سمرة بن جندب : لقد كنت على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غلامًا ، فكنت أحفظ عنه ، فما يمنعني من القول إلا أن ها هنا رجالًا هم أسن مني ، وقد : (صليت وراء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على امرأة ماتت في نفاسها، فقام عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصلاة وسطها) . مسلم (964) .

تأمل الأدب مع الكبار حيث قال : (لقد كنت على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غلامًا ، فكنت أحفظ عنه ، فما يمنعني من القول إلا أن ها هنا رجالًا هم أسن مني) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده : أن امرأة من أهل اليمن أتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وبنت لها في يد ابنتها مسكتان غليظتان من ذهب ،  فقال : (أتؤدين زكاة هذا) ، قالت : لا ، قال : (أيسرك أن يسورك الله عز و جل بهما يوم القيامة سوارين من نار) ، قال : فخلعتهما فألقتهما إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، فقالت : هما لله ولرسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم . النسائي (2479) وحسنه الألباني . 

تأمل سرعة استجابتها رضي الله عنها : فخلعتهما فألقتهما إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، فقالت : هما لله ولرسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي ثعلبة الخشني ، قال : كان الناس إذا نزلوا منزلًا تفرقوا في الشعاب والأودية ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إن تفرقكم في هذه الشعاب والأودية ، إنما ذلكم من الشيطان) ، فلم ينزل بعد ذلك منزلًا إلا انضم بعضهم إلى بعض ، حتى يقال : لو بسط عليهم ثوب لعمهم . أبو داود (2628) ، وصححه الألباني .

تأمل سرعة استجابتهم رضي الله عنهم : (فلم ينزل بعد ذلك منزلًا إلا انضم بعضهم إلى بعض ، حتى يقال : لو بسط عليهم ثوب لعمهم) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي مسعود قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يأمرنا بالصدقة فما يجد أحدنا شيئًا يتصدق به ، حتى ينطلق إلى السوق فيحمل على ظهره فيجيء بالمُد فيعطيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، إني لأعرف اليوم رجلًا له مائة ألف ما كان له يومئذ درهم . النسائي (2529) وصححه الألباني .


تأمل سرعة استجابتهم : (حتى ينطلق إلى السوق فيحمل على ظهره فيجيء بالمُد فيعطيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم) .

مع شدة حاجتهم تأمل قوله : (فما يجد أحدنا شيئًا يتصدق به) .

تأمل فكان الجزاء من جنس العمل :(إني لأعرف اليوم رجلًا له مائة ألف ما كان له يومئذ درهم) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عبد الله - ابن مسعود -  قال : قال المقداد - ابن الأسود - يوم بدر يا رسول الله إنا لا نقول لك كما قالت بنو إسرائيل لموسى : (فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلَا إِنَّا هَا هُنَا قَاعِدُونَ) ؛ ولكن امض ونحن معك فكأنه سُرِّي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . البخاري (4609) .

وفي رواية : (ولكنا نقاتل عن يمينك وعن شمالك وبين يديك وخلفك فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشرق وجهه وسره) . البخاري (3952) .

وفي رواية : (والذي بعثك بالحق لو ضربت أكبادها إلى برك الغماد لاتبعناك) . النسائي في الكبرى (8527 ) .

تأمل أصرارهم وحبهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال : (ولكنا نقاتل عن يمينك وعن شمالك وبين يديك وخلفك فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشرق وجهه وسره) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُغَفَّلٍ أَنَّهُ رَأَى رَجُلًا يَخْذِفُ فَقَالَ لَهُ لَا تَخْذِفْ  فَإِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَهَى عَنْ  الْخَذْفِ أَوْ كَانَ يَكْرَهُ الْخَذْفَ وَقَالَ إِنَّهُ لَا يُصَادُ بِهِ  صَيْدٌ وَلَا يُنْكَى بِهِ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكِنَّهَا قَدْ تَكْسِرُ السِّنَّ  وَتَفْقَأُ الْعَيْنَ ثُمَّ رَآهُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  يَخْذِفُ فَقَالَ لَهُ أُحَدِّثُكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ الْخَذْفِ أَوْ كَرِهَ الْخَذْفَ  وَأَنْتَ تَخْذِفُ لَا أُكَلِّمُكَ كَذَا وَكَذَا . البخاري (5479) .

تأمل حرصه على عدم مخالفة أمر من أمور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال له : (فَقَالَ لَهُ أُحَدِّثُكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ الْخَذْفِ أَوْ كَرِهَ الْخَذْفَ  وَأَنْتَ تَخْذِفُ لَا أُكَلِّمُكَ كَذَا وَكَذَا) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*تعظيم التابعين لنصوص الدين*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عروة بن الزبير قال : (ادَّعت أروى بنت أويس على سعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل - رضي الله عنه - أنه أخذ شيئًا من أرضها ، فخاصمته إلى مرْوان بن الحكم ، فقال سعيد : (أنا آخذ من أرضها شيئًا بعد الذي سمعت من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ ، فقال مرْوان : وما سمعت من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: " من أخذ شبرًا من الأرض ظلمًا طوقه الله إياه يوم القيامة من سبع أرضين) ، فقال له مروان : لا أسألك بينة بعد هذا) ، فقال سعيد : دعوها وإيِّاها ، اللهم إن كانت كاذبة , فأعم بصرها ، واقتلها في أرضها)  ، قال عروة : فرأيتها عمياء تلتمس الجدر ، تقول : أصابتني دعوة سعيد بن زيد ، فبينما هي تمشي في الدار ، مرَّت على بئر في الدار ، فوقعت فيها ، فكانت قبرها) . البخاري ( 3198) ومسلم (1610) .


تأمل تعظيم سعيد بن زيد رضي الله عنه لقول النبي صلى الله الله عليه وسلم حيث قال : (أنا آخذ من أرضها شيئًا بعد الذي سمعت من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه - قال : (أخذ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سيفًا يوم أحد ، فقال : من يأخذ مني هذا ؟) ، فبسطوا أيديهم ، كل إنسان منهم يقول : أنا ، أنا ، فقال : (من يأخذه بحقه ؟ ) ، فأحجم القوم ، فقال : أبو دجانة سِمَاكُ بْنُ خَرَشَةَ - رضي الله عنه -: أنا آخذه بحقه ، قال : فأخذه ففلق به هام المشركين . مسلم (2470) .


تأمل مسارعة الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لتنفيذ أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم : (فبسطوا أيديهم ، كل إنسان منهم يقول : أنا ، أنا)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن مخرمة بن بُكير عن أبيه قال : (بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد لطلب سعد بن الربيع ، وقال لي : إن رأيته فأقرئه مني السلام وقل له يقول لك رسول الله كيف تجدك ، قال : فجعلت أطوف بين القتلى فأصبته وهو في آخر رمق وبه سبعون ضربة ما بين طعنة برمح وضربة بسيف ورمية بسهم فقلت له : يا سعد إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ عليك السلام ويقول لك خبرني كيف تجدك ، قال : على رسول الله السلام وعليك السلام قل له يا رسول الله أجدني أجد ريح الجنة وقل لقومي الأنصار لا عذر لكم عند الله أن يخلص إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيكم شفر يطرف ، قال وفاضت نفسه رحمه الله) الحاكم في المستدرك (4906) ، وقال : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه .

تأمل وهو في رمقه الأخير بماذا يوصي : (وقل لقومي الأنصار لا عذر لكم عند الله أن يخلص إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيكم شفر يطرف) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن البراء بنِ عازب ، قال  : إنْ كان لتأتي عليَّ السنةُ أريد أنْ أسألَ رسولَ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن شيءٍ ، فأتهيب منه ، وإنْ كنَّا لنتمنَّى الأعرابَ . المطالب العالية  (3961) بسند جيد .

تأمل شدة تمسكه بأمر بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال : (إنْ كان لتأتي عليَّ السنةُ أريد أنْ أسألَ رسولَ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن شيءٍ ، فأتهيب منه) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال : (كنت عند النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وهو نازل بالجُعرانة بين مكة والمدينة ومعه بلال فأتى النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أعرابيٌ ، فقال : ألا تنجز لي ما وعدتني ؟ فقال له أبشر ،  فقال قد أكثرت علي من أبشر ، فأقبل على أبي موسى وبلال ، كهيئة الغضبان ،  فقال ردَّ البُشرى ، فاقبلا أنتما قالا قبلنا ، ثم دعا بقدح فيه ماء فغسل يديه ووجهه فيه ومج فيه ، ثم قال اشربا منه وأفرغا على وجوهكما ونحوركما وأبشرا فأخذا القدح ، ففعلا فنادت أم سلمة من وراء الستر أن أفضلا لأمكما فأفضلا لها منه طائفة) . البخاري (4328) ، ومسلم (2479) .

تأمل سرعة استجابة أبو موسى وبلال رضي الله عنهما : (فاقبلا أنتما قالا قبلنا) .

بل تأمل حرص أم سلمة رضي الله عنها على الخير : ( فنادت أم سلمة من وراء الستر أن أفضلا لأمكما فأفضلا لها منه طائفة) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عروة بن الزبير أنَّ حسان بن ثابت كان ممن كَثَّرَ على عائشة فَسَبَبْتُهُ ، فقالت : يا بن أختي دَعْهُ ، فإنه كان ينافح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . البخاري (4145) ، ومسلم (2487) .

تأمل على الرغم من أن حسان بن ثابت تكلم عليها في حادثة الإفك إلا أنه ذكرت له فضله : (فإنه كان ينافح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *جزاكم الله خيرا*


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## دحية الكلبي

ما أحسن ما تكتب أخي في الله بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علماً
متابع بتشوق ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وفيكم بارك الله ، وشوقنا وإيِّاكم إلى الجنة ونعيمها .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن ابن أبي مليكة قال : كاد الخيران أن يهلكا أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما رفعا أصواتهما عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم عليه ركب بني تميم فأشار أحدهما بالأقرع بن حابس أخي بني مجاشع وأشار الآخر برجل آخر ، فقال أبو بكر لعمر : (ما أردت إلا خلافي) ، قال : (ما أردت خلافك) ، فارتفعت أصواتهما في ذلك فأنزل الله { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم } الآية ، قال ابن الزبير : فما كان عمر يُسْمِع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد هذه الآية حتى يستفهمه . البخاري (4845) .

تأمل فعل عمر :(فما كان عمر يُسْمِع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد هذه الآية حتى يستفهمه) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- في قصة إسلام أبي ذر رضي الله عنه ، قال : (ودخلت معه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت له : اعرض علي الإسلام ، فعرضه ، فأسلمت مكاني ، فقال لي : يا أبا ذر اكتم هذا الأمر وارجع إلى بلدك فإذا بلغك ظهورنا فأقبل ، فقلت : والذي بعثك بالحق لأصرُخَنَّ بها بين أظهرهم ، فجاء إلى المسجد وقريش فيه ،  فقال : يا معشر قريش إني أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله ، فقالوا : قوموا إلى هذا الصابئ فقاموا فضربت لأموت ،  فأدركني العباس فأكب عليَّ ، ثم أقبل عليهم فقال ، ويلكم تقتلون رجلًا من غفار ومتجركم وممركم على غفار ، فأقلعوا عني ، فلما أن أصبحت الغد رجعت ، فقلت مثل ما قلت بالأمس ، فقالوا قوموا إلى هذا الصابئ ، فصنع بي مثل ما صنع بالأمس ، وأدركني العباس فأكب عليَّ ، وقال مثل مقالته بالأمس قال :  فكان هذا أول إسلام أبي ذر رحمه الله) . البخاري (3522) ، ومسلم (2474) .

تأمل سرعة استجابته في الدعوة إلى الله : (والذي بعثك بالحق لأصرُخَنَّ بها بين أظهرهم) .

بل تأمل تحمله الأذى في جنب الله : (فقاموا فضربت لأموت ،  فأدركني العباس فأكب عليَّ) ، (فلما أن أصبحت الغد رجعت ، فقلت مثل ما قلت بالأمس ، فقالوا قوموا إلى هذا الصابئ ، فصنع بي مثل ما صنع بالأمس ، وأدركني العباس فأكب عليَّ) .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*روى البخاري عن عبد الله بن هشام :* 

*كنَّا مع النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو آخُذٌ بيدِ عمرَ بنِ الخطابِ ، فقال له عمرُ : يا رسولَ اللهِ ، لأَنْتَ أحبُّ إليَّ مِن كلِّ شيءٍ إلا مِن نفسي ، فقال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا ، والذي نفسي بيدِه ، حتى أكونَ أحبَّ إليك مِن نفسِك. فقال له عمرُ : فإنه الآن ، واللهِ ، لأَنتَ أحبُّ إليَّ مِن نفسي ، فقال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: الآن يا عمرُ .*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : (كَانَ ابْنٌ لَأَبِي طَلْحَةَ) ، (مِنْ أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ - رضي الله عنهما -) ،  (يَشْتَكِي ، فَخَرَجَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ ، فَقُبِضَ الصَّبِيُّ) ، (فَقَالَتْ لَأَهْلِهَا : لَا تُحَدِّثُوا أَبَا طَلْحَةَ بِابْنِهِ ، حَتَّى أَكُونَ أَنَا أُحَدِّثُهُ) ، (فَلَمَّا رَجَعَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ قَالَ: مَا فَعَلَ ابْنِي؟) ، (قَالَتْ : قَدْ هَدَأَتْ نَفْسُهُ ، وَأَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدِ اسْتَرَاحَ ، وَظَنَّ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ أَنَّهَا صَادِقَةٌ) ، (فَقَرَّبَتْ إِلَيْهِ عَشَاءً ، فَأَكَلَ وَشَرِبَ ، ثُمَّ تَصَنَّعَتْ لَهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا كَانَتْ تَصَنَّعُ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ ، فَوَقَعَ بِهَا ، فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ أَنَّهُ قَدْ شَبِعَ وَأَصَابَ مِنْهَا ، قَالَتْ : يَا أَبَا طَلْحَةَ ، أَرَأَيْتَ لَوْ أَنَّ) ، (جَارًا لَكَ أَعَارَكَ عَارِيَةً ، فَاسْتَمْتَعْتَ بِهَا ، ثُمَّ أَرَادَ أَخْذَهَا مِنْكَ ، أَكُنْتَ رَادَّهَا عَلَيْهِ؟ ، فَقَالَ : إِيْ وَاللهِ ، إِنِّي كُنْتُ لَرَادُّهَا عَلَيْهِ ، قَالَتْ : طَيِّبَةً بِهَا نَفْسُكَ ؟ ، قَالَ : طَيِّبَةً بِهَا نَفْسِي ، قَالَتْ : فَإِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَعَارَكَ بُنَيَّ وَمَتَّعَكَ بِهِ مَا شَاءَ ، ثُمَّ قَبَضَهُ إِلَيْهِ ، فَاصْبِرْ وَاحْتَسِبْ ، قَالَ : فَاسْتَرْجَعَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ وَصَبَرَ ، ثُمَّ أَصْبَحَ غَادِيًا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَحَدَّثَهُ حَدِيثَ أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ كَيْفَ صَنَعَتْ) ، (فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : فَقَالَ : (أَعْرَسْتُمُ اللَّيْلَةَ ؟) ، قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ : (اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ لَهُمَا) ، (قَالَ : فَحَمَلَتْ ، (فَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي سَفَرٍ - وَهِيَ مَعَهُ - وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِذَا أَتَى الْمَدِينَةَ مِنْ سَفَرٍ , لَا يَطْرُقُهَا طُرُوقًا)  ، فَدَنَوْا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ ، فَضَرَبَهَا الْمَخَاضُ ، وَاحْتَبَسَ عَلَيْهَا أَبُو طَلْحَةَ ،  وَانْطَلَقَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فَقَالَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ : يَا رَبِّ ، إِنَّكَ لَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يُعْجِبُنِي أَنْ أَخْرُجَ مَعَ رَسُولِكَ إِذَا خَرَجَ ، وَأَدْخُلَ مَعَهُ إِذَا دَخَلَ ، وَقَدِ احْتَبَسْتُ بِمَا تَرَى ، فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ : يَا أَبَا طَلْحَةَ ، مَا أَجِدُ الَّذِي كُنْتُ أَجِدُ ، انْطَلِقْ ، فَانْطَلَقَا ، فَضَرَبَهَا الْمَخَاضُ حِينَ قَدِمَا ، فَوَلَدَتْ غُلَامًا ، فَقَالَتْ لِي أُمِّي : يَا أَنَسُ ، لَا يُرْضِعُهُ أَحَدٌ حَتَّى تَغْدُوَ بِهِ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحْتُ ، احْتَمَلْتُهُ وَانْطَلَقْتُ بِهِ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَصَادَفْتُهُ) ، (وَهْوَ يَسِمُ الظَّهْرَ الَّذِي قَدِمَ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْفَتْحِ) ، (فِي آذَانِهَا) ، (فَلَمَّا رَآنِي قَالَ : لَعَلَّ أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ وَلَدَتْ ؟ ، قُلْتُ : نَعَمْ ،  فَوَضَعَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم الْمِيسَمَ ،  فَجِئْتُ بِهِ فَوَضَعْتُهُ فِي حِجْرِهِ ،  وَدَعَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِعَجْوَةٍ مِنْ عَجْوَةِ الْمَدِينَةِ ، فَلَاكَهَا فِي فِيهِ حَتَّى ذَابَتْ ، ثُمَّ قَذَفَهَا فِي فِي الصَّبِيِّ ، فَجَعَلَ الصَّبِيُّ يَتَلَمَّظُهَا ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم :  انْظُرُوا إِلَى حُبِّ الْأَنْصَارِ التَّمْرَ ، فَمَسَحَ وَجْهَهُ ، وَسَمَّاهُ عَبْدَ اللهِ) ، (فَمَا كَانَ فِي الْأَنْصَارِ شَابٌّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُ) . البخاري (5153) ، ومسلم (2457) ، انظر  الجامع الصحيح للسنن والمسانيد (10/ 91) .


تأمل المرأة الصالحة ورزانة عقلها ، وتأمل بركة الصبر والاحتساب ، أن دعى لهما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ورزقهما ولاد هو أفضل شباب الأنصار .

بل تأمل حب مصاحبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال : ( فَقَالَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ : يَا رَبِّ ، إِنَّكَ لَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يُعْجِبُنِي أَنْ أَخْرُجَ مَعَ رَسُولِكَ إِذَا خَرَجَ) ، فكان الجزاء  أن استجاب الله له : (فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ : يَا أَبَا طَلْحَةَ ، مَا أَجِدُ الَّذِي كُنْتُ أَجِدُ ، انْطَلِقْ) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *روى البخاري عن عبد الله بن هشام :* 
> 
> *كنَّا مع النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو آخُذٌ بيدِ عمرَ بنِ الخطابِ ، فقال له عمرُ : يا رسولَ اللهِ ، لأَنْتَ أحبُّ إليَّ مِن كلِّ شيءٍ إلا مِن نفسي ، فقال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا ، والذي نفسي بيدِه ، حتى أكونَ أحبَّ إليك مِن نفسِك. فقال له عمرُ : فإنه الآن ، واللهِ ، لأَنتَ أحبُّ إليَّ مِن نفسي ، فقال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: الآن يا عمرُ .*


ما شاء الله ، إضافة طيبة .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن النواس بن سمعان قال : أقمت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بالمدينة سنة ما يمنعني من الهجرة إلا المسألة كان أحدنا إذا هاجر لم يسأل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم . مسلم (2553)

تأمل حرصه رضي الله عنه على ملازمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خشية أن يفوته شيء ، لعلمه أنه يصعب عليه تحصيله ، لماذا ؟ لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن السؤال .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : نهينا أن نسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شيء فكان يعجبنا أن يجيء الرجل من أهل البادية العاقل فيسأله ونحن نسمع . مسلم (12)

تأمل حرصهم رضي الله عنهم على تنفيذ أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع شدة شوقهم لتحصيل العلم ، لذا كان يعجبهم أن يجيء الرجل من أهل البادية العاقل فيسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم

===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ :  بَعَثَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَبَا مَرْثَدٍ الْغَنَوِيَّ وَالزُّبَيْرَ بْنَ الْعَوَّامِ وَكُلُّنَا فَارِسٌ ، قَالَ : (انْطَلِقُوا حَتَّى تَأْتُوا رَوْضَةَ خَاخٍ فَإِنَّ بِهَا امْرَأَةً مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ مَعَهَا كِتَابٌ مِنْ حَاطِبِ بْنِ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ إِلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ) ، فَأَدْرَكْنَاهَ  ا تَسِيرُ عَلَى بَعِيرٍ لَهَا حَيْثُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقُلْنَا الْكِتَابُ ، فَقَالَتْ : مَا مَعَنَا كِتَابٌ فَأَنَخْنَاهَا فَالْتَمَسْنَا فَلَمْ نَرَ كِتَابًا ، فَقُلْنَا مَا كَذَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَتُخْرِجِنَّ الْكِتَابَ أَوْ لَنُجَرِّدَنَّك  ِ ، فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ الْجِدَّ أَهْوَتْ إِلَى حُجْزَتِهَا وَهِيَ مُحْتَجِزَةٌ بِكِسَاءٍ فَأَخْرَجَتْهُ فَانْطَلَقْنَا بِهَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : فَقَالَ عُمَرُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَدْ خَانَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ فَدَعْنِي فَلِأَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ ،  فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى مَا صَنَعْتَ ، قَالَ حَاطِبٌ وَاللَّهِ مَا بِي أَنْ لَا أَكُونَ مُؤْمِنًا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي عِنْدَ الْقَوْمِ يَدٌ يَدْفَعُ اللَّهُ بِهَا عَنْ أَهْلِي وَمَالِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِكَ إِلَّا لَهُ هُنَاكَ مِنْ عَشِيرَتِهِ مَنْ يَدْفَعُ اللَّهُ بِهِ عَنْ أَهْلِهِ وَمَالِهِ ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَدَقَ وَلَا تَقُولُوا لَهُ إِلَّا خَيْرًا ، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ : إِنَّهُ قَدْ خَانَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ فَدَعْنِي فَلِأَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ ، فَقَالَ : أَلَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ فَقَالَ لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ اطَّلَعَ إِلَى أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ فَقَالَ اعْمَلُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ فَقَدْ وَجَبَتْ لَكُمْ الْجَنَّةُ أَوْ فَقَدْ غَفَرْتُ لَكُمْ ، فَدَمَعَتْ عَيْنَا عُمَرَ وَقَالَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ . البخاري (3983) . 

تأمل كيف تحول عمر رضي الله عنه من الهمِّ لقتل حاطب بن أبي بلتعة إلى البكاء عند سماعه كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه من أهل بدر وأن الله غفر لهم ، إنه الصدق وحسن الاتباع .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن طلحة قال : سمعت أبا أسيد خطيبًا عند بن عتبة ، فقال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  (خير دور الأنصار دار بني النجار ودار بني عبد الأشهل ودار بني الحارث بن الخزرج ودار بني ساعدة) ، والله لو كنت مؤثرًا بها أحدًا لآثرت بها عشيرتي .مسلم (2511) .

تأمل قوله للحق حتى لو كان خلاف ما يحب ؛ حيث أن أبا أسيد من بني ساعدة وقد ذكرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المرتبة الرابعة من دور الأنصار فقال :(والله لو كنت مؤثرًا بها أحدًا لآثرت بها عشيرتي) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

عَنْ جَابِرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِينَا {إِذْ هَمَّتْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْشَلَا} بَنِي سَلِمَةَ وَبَنِي حَارِثَةَ ، وَمَا أُحِبُّ أَنَّهَا لَمْ تَنْزِلْ وَاللَّهُ يَقُولُ : {وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا}

تأمل ذكره لسبب نزول الآية على الرغم من أنها تحكي الخلاف بينهما ، إنما ذكرها لقول الله تعالى : {وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا} ، أي حافظ قلوبهما عن تحقيق هذا الهم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي هريرة قال: حدثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (أن الله تبارك وتعالى إذا كان يوم القيامة ينزل إلى العباد ليقضي بينهم وكل أمة جاثية، فأول من يدعو به: رجل جمع القرآن، ورجل قتل في سبيل الله، ورجل كثير المال، فيقول الله للقارئ: ألم أعلمك ما أنزلت على رسولي؟ قال: بلى يا رب. قال: فماذا عملت فيما علمت؟ قال: كنت أقوم به آناء الليل وآناء النهار، فيقول الله له: كذبت وتقول له الملائكة: كذبت، ويقول الله: بل أردت أن يقال: إن فلانا قارئ، فقد قيل ذاك. ويؤتى بصاحب المال فيقول الله له: ألم أوسع عليك حتى لم أدعك تحتاج إلى أحد؟ قال: بلى يا رب. قال: فماذا عملت فيما آتيتك؟ قال: كنت أصل الرحم وأتصدق، فيقول الله له: كذبت، وتقول له الملائكة: كذبت، ويقول الله تعالى: بل أردت أن يقال: فلان جواد، فقد قيل ذاك. ويؤتى بالذي قتل في سبيل الله، فيقول الله له: في ماذا قتلت؟ فيقول: أمرت بالجهاد في سبيلك، فقاتلت حتى قتلت، فيقول الله تعالى له: كذبت، وتقول له الملائكة: كذبت، ويقول الله: بل أردت أن يقال: فلان جريء، فقد قيل ذاك " ثم ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ركبتي، فقال: (يا أبا هريرة، أولئك الثلاثة أول خلق الله تسعر بهم النار يوم القيامة).
وقال الوليد أبو عثمان: فأخبرني عقبة بن مسلم أن شفيًا هو الذي دخل على معاوية فأخبره بهذا. قال أبو عثمان: وحدثني العلاء بن أبي حكيم أنه كان سيَّافًا لمعاوية، فدخل عليه رجل، فأخبره بهذا عن أبي هريرة، فقال معاوية: قد فعل بهؤلاء هذا، فكيف بمن بقي من الناس؟ ثم بكى معاوية بكاءً شديدًا حتى ظننا أنه هالك، وقلنا: قد جاءنا هذا الرجل بشر، ثم أفاق معاوية، ومسح عن وجهه، وقال: صدق الله ورسوله: {مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لَا يُبْخَسُونَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا النَّارُ وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} [هود: 16]
الترمذي(2382)، والنسائي في السنن الكبرى(11824) واللفظ له، وصححه الألباني.

تأمل فعل وقول معاوية بن أبي سفيان لم أُخبر بالحديث: فقال معاوية: (قد فعل بهؤلاء  هذا، فكيف بمن بقي من الناس؟ ثم بكى معاوية بكاءً شديدًا حتى ظننا أنه  هالك، وقلنا: قد جاءنا هذا الرجل بشر، ثم أفاق معاوية، ومسح عن وجهه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَبِي بُرْدَةَ بْنِ أَبِي مُوسَى، قَالَ: شَهِدْتُ أَبَا مُوسَى، وَهُوَ فِي بَيْتِ أُمِّ الْفَضْلِ فَعَطَسَتْ فَشَمَّتُّهَا وَعَطَسْتُ فَلَمْ يُشَمِّتْنِي، فَلَمَّا جِئْتُ إِلَى أُمِّي أَخْبَرْتُهَا فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا أَبُو مُوسَى قَالَتْ لَهُ: عَطَسَ عِنْدَكَ ابْنِي فَلَمْ تُشَمِّتْهُ وَعَطَسَتِ امْرَأَةٌ فَشَمَّتُّهَا فَقَالَ: إِنَّ ابْنَكِ عَطَسَ فَلَمْ يَحْمَدِ اللَّهَ فَلَمْ أُشَمِّتْهُ، وَإِنَّهَا عَطَسَتْ فَحَمِدَتِ اللَّهَ فَشَمَّتُّهَا، سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (إِذَا عَطَسَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ فَشَمِّتُوهُ وَإِذَا لَمْ يَحْمَدِ اللَّهَ فَلَا تُشَمِّتُوهُ) قَالَتْ: أَحْسَنْتَ أَحْسَنْتَ. الحاكم في المستدرك (7771 )، وصححه.

تأمل تمسك أبو موسى بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فَعَطَسَتْ فَشَمَّتُّهَا وَعَطَسْتُ فَلَمْ يُشَمِّتْنِي).

بل الأروع رد أبو موسى أنه امتنع عن تشمية ابنه امتثالًا لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (إِذَا عَطَسَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ فَشَمِّتُوهُ وَإِذَا لَمْ يَحْمَدِ اللَّهَ فَلَا تُشَمِّتُوهُ).

بل الأجمل امتثال زوجته وثنائها عليه لما علمت أن وافق قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث قالت: (أَحْسَنْتَ أَحْسَنْتَ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ شِمَاسَةَ الْمَهْرِيِّ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا ذَرٍّ، يَقُولُ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (إِنَّكُمْ سَتَفْتَحُونَ أَرْضًا يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا الْقِيرَاطُ، فَاسْتَوْصُوا بِأَهْلِهَا خَيْرًا، فَإِنَّ لَهُمْ ذِمَّةً وَرَحِمًا، فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلَانِ فِي مَوْضِعِ لَبِنَةٍ، فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا) قَالَ: فَمَرَّ بِرَبِيعَةَ، وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، ابْنَيْ شُرَحْبِيلَ ابْنِ حَسَنَةَ، يَتَنَازَعَانِ فِي مَوْضِعِ لَبِنَةٍ، فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا. مسلم (2543).

تأمل حفظه وتمسكه رضي الله عنه لوصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث قال: (فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَبِي رَافِعٍ، مَوْلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ الْحَرُورِيَّةَ لَمَّا خَرَجَتْ، وَهُوَ مَعَ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، قَالُوا: لَا حُكْمَ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ، قَالَ عَلِيٌّ: كَلِمَةُ حَقٍّ أُرِيدَ بِهَا بَاطِلٌ، إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَصَفَ نَاسًا، إِنِّي لَأَعْرِفُ صِفَتَهُمْ فِي هَؤُلَاءِ، (يَقُولُونَ الْحَقَّ بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ لَا يَجُوزُ هَذَا، مِنْهُمْ، - وَأَشَارَ إِلَى حَلْقِهِ - مِنْ أَبْغَضِ خَلْقِ اللهِ إِلَيْهِ مِنْهُمْ أَسْوَدُ، إِحْدَى يَدَيْهِ طُبْيُ شَاةٍ أَوْ حَلَمَةُ ثَدْيٍ) فَلَمَّا قَتَلَهُمْ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: انْظُرُوا، فَنَظَرُوا فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا شَيْئًا، فَقَالَ: ارْجِعُوا فَوَاللهِ، مَا كَذَبْتُ وَلَا كُذِبْتُ، مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا، ثُمَّ وَجَدُوهُ فِي خَرِبَةٍ، فَأَتَوْا بِهِ حَتَّى وَضَعُوهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ، قَالَ عُبَيْدُ اللهِ: وَأَنَا حَاضِرُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ، وَقَوْلِ عَلِيٍّ فِيهِمْ). مسلم (1066).

تأمل شدة يقين علي رضي الله عنه وتصديقه لموعود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه سوف يجد الرجل الذي وصفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قتلى الخوارج، حيث قال:(انْظُرُوا، فَنَظَرُوا فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا شَيْئًا، فَقَالَ: ارْجِعُوا فَوَاللهِ، مَا كَذَبْتُ وَلَا كُذِبْتُ، مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا، ثُمَّ وَجَدُوهُ فِي خَرِبَةٍ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن زَيْدُ بْنُ وَهْبٍ الْجُهَنِيُّ، أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي الْجَيْشِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، الَّذِينَ سَارُوا إِلَى الْخَوَارِجِ، فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ: أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (يَخْرُجُ قَوْمٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي يَقْرَءُونَ الْقُرْآنَ، لَيْسَ قِرَاءَتُكُمْ إِلَى قِرَاءَتِهِمْ بِشَيْءٍ، وَلَا صَلَاتُكُمْ إِلَى صَلَاتِهِمْ بِشَيْءٍ، وَلَا صِيَامُكُمْ إِلَى صِيَامِهِمْ بِشَيْءٍ، يَقْرَءُونَ الْقُرْآنَ يَحْسِبُونَ أَنَّهُ لَهُمْ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ، لَا تُجَاوِزُ صَلَاتُهُمْ تَرَاقِيَهُمْ يَمْرُقُونَ مِنَ الْإِسْلَامِ كَمَا يَمْرُقُ السَّهْمُ مِنَ الرَّمِيَّةِ)، لَوْ يَعْلَمُ الْجَيْشُ الَّذِينَ يُصِيبُونَهُمْ، مَا قُضِيَ لَهُمْ عَلَى لِسَانِ نَبِيِّهِمْ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، لَاتَّكَلُوا عَنِ الْعَمَلِ، (وَآيَةُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ فِيهِمْ رَجُلًا لَهُ عَضُدٌ، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ ذِرَاعٌ، عَلَى رَأْسِ عَضُدِهِ مِثْلُ حَلَمَةِ الثَّدْيِ، عَلَيْهِ شَعَرَاتٌ بِيضٌ)، فَتَذْهَبُونَ إِلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ وَأَهْلِ الشَّامِ وَتَتْرُكُونَ هَؤُلَاءِ يَخْلُفُونَكُمْ فِي ذَرَارِيِّكُمْ وَأَمْوَالِكُمْ  ، وَاللهِ، إِنِّي لَأَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُونُوا هَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْمَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ قَدْ سَفَكُوا الدَّمَ الْحَرَامَ، وَأَغَارُوا فِي سَرْحِ النَّاسِ، فَسِيرُوا عَلَى اسْمِ اللهِ. قَالَ سَلَمَةُ بْنُ كُهَيْلٍ: فَنَزَّلَنِي زَيْدُ بْنُ وَهْبٍ مَنْزِلًا، حَتَّى قَالَ: مَرَرْنَا عَلَى قَنْطَرَةٍ، فَلَمَّا الْتَقَيْنَا وَعَلَى الْخَوَارِجِ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ وَهْبٍ الرَّاسِبِيُّ، فَقَالَ: لَهُمْ أَلْقُوا الرِّمَاحَ، وَسُلُّوا سُيُوفَكُمْ مِنْ جُفُونِهَا، فَإِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يُنَاشِدُوكُمْ كَمَا نَاشَدُوكُمْ يَوْمَ حَرُورَاءَ، فَرَجَعُوا فَوَحَّشُوا بِرِمَاحِهِمْ، وَسَلُّوا السُّيُوفَ، وَشَجَرَهُمُ النَّاسُ بِرِمَاحِهِمْ، قَالَ: وَقُتِلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، وَمَا أُصِيبَ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَوْمَئِذٍ إِلَّا رَجُلَانِ، فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ: الْتَمِسُوا فِيهِمُ الْمُخْدَجَ، فَالْتَمَسُوهُ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوهُ، فَقَامَ عَلِيٌّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ بِنَفْسِهِ حَتَّى أَتَى نَاسًا قَدْ قُتِلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، قَالَ: أَخِّرُوهُمْ، فَوَجَدُوهُ مِمَّا يَلِي الْأَرْضَ، فَكَبَّرَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: صَدَقَ اللهُ، وَبَلَّغَ رَسُولُهُ، قَالَ: فَقَامَ إِلَيْهِ عَبِيدَةُ السَّلْمَانِيُّ  ، فَقَالَ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، أَلِلَّهَ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، لَسَمِعْتَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ فَقَالَ: إِي، وَاللهِ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، حَتَّى اسْتَحْلَفَهُ ثَلَاثًا، وَهُوَ يَحْلِفُ لَهُ). مسلم (1066).

تأمل ردّ علي رضي الله عنه الفضل لصاحبه، حيث قال: (صَدَقَ اللهُ، وَبَلَّغَ رَسُولُهُ).

وتأمل تثبت التابعي -عبيدة السلماني- من سماع علي رضي الله عنه وصف الخوارج من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث قال: (يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، أَلِلَّهَ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، لَسَمِعْتَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟).

وتأمل ردّ علي رضي الله عنه وعدم تكبره، حيث قال:(إِي، وَاللهِ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، حَتَّى اسْتَحْلَفَهُ ثَلَاثًا، وَهُوَ يَحْلِفُ لَهُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَبِي غَالِبٍ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ مَعَ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ فَجِيءَ بِرُءُوسٍ مِنْ رُءُوسِ الْخَوَارِجِ فَنُصِبَتْ عَلَى دَرَجِ دِمَشْقَ فَقَالَ: (كِلَابُ النَّارِ) قَالَهَا ثَلَاثًا (شَرُّ قَتْلَى قُتِلُوا تَحْتَ ظِلِّ السَّمَاءِ خَيْرُ قَتْلَى مَنْ قَتَلَهُمْ وَقَتَلُوهُ)، قَالَهَا ثَلَاثًا قُلْتُ: شَيْئًا سَمِعْتَهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَوْ شَيْئًا تَقُولُهُ بِرَأْيِكَ؟ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي إِذًا لَجَرِيءٌ، إِنِّي إِذًا لَجَرِيءٌ بَلْ شَيْءٌ سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ). أبو داود (1232)، والترمذي (3000)، وحسنه الألباني.

تأمل تجرد الصحابي رضي الله عنه وعدم قوله في مسألة إلا بما سمعه بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث قال: (إِنِّي إِذًا لَجَرِيءٌ، إِنِّي إِذًا لَجَرِيءٌ بَلْ شَيْءٌ سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> - عن زَيْدُ بْنُ وَهْبٍ الْجُهَنِيُّ، أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي الْجَيْشِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، الَّذِينَ سَارُوا إِلَى الْخَوَارِجِ، فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ: أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (يَخْرُجُ قَوْمٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي يَقْرَءُونَ الْقُرْآنَ، لَيْسَ قِرَاءَتُكُمْ إِلَى قِرَاءَتِهِمْ بِشَيْءٍ، وَلَا صَلَاتُكُمْ إِلَى صَلَاتِهِمْ بِشَيْءٍ، وَلَا صِيَامُكُمْ إِلَى صِيَامِهِمْ بِشَيْءٍ، يَقْرَءُونَ الْقُرْآنَ يَحْسِبُونَ أَنَّهُ لَهُمْ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ، لَا تُجَاوِزُ صَلَاتُهُمْ تَرَاقِيَهُمْ يَمْرُقُونَ مِنَ الْإِسْلَامِ كَمَا يَمْرُقُ السَّهْمُ مِنَ الرَّمِيَّةِ)، لَوْ يَعْلَمُ الْجَيْشُ الَّذِينَ يُصِيبُونَهُمْ، مَا قُضِيَ لَهُمْ عَلَى لِسَانِ نَبِيِّهِمْ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، لَاتَّكَلُوا عَنِ الْعَمَلِ، (وَآيَةُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ فِيهِمْ رَجُلًا لَهُ عَضُدٌ، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ ذِرَاعٌ، عَلَى رَأْسِ عَضُدِهِ مِثْلُ حَلَمَةِ الثَّدْيِ، عَلَيْهِ شَعَرَاتٌ بِيضٌ)، فَتَذْهَبُونَ إِلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ وَأَهْلِ الشَّامِ وَتَتْرُكُونَ هَؤُلَاءِ يَخْلُفُونَكُمْ فِي ذَرَارِيِّكُمْ وَأَمْوَالِكُمْ  ، وَاللهِ، إِنِّي لَأَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُونُوا هَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْمَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ قَدْ سَفَكُوا الدَّمَ الْحَرَامَ، وَأَغَارُوا فِي سَرْحِ النَّاسِ، فَسِيرُوا عَلَى اسْمِ اللهِ. قَالَ سَلَمَةُ بْنُ كُهَيْلٍ: فَنَزَّلَنِي زَيْدُ بْنُ وَهْبٍ مَنْزِلًا، حَتَّى قَالَ: مَرَرْنَا عَلَى قَنْطَرَةٍ، فَلَمَّا الْتَقَيْنَا وَعَلَى الْخَوَارِجِ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ وَهْبٍ الرَّاسِبِيُّ، فَقَالَ: لَهُمْ أَلْقُوا الرِّمَاحَ، وَسُلُّوا سُيُوفَكُمْ مِنْ جُفُونِهَا، فَإِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يُنَاشِدُوكُمْ كَمَا نَاشَدُوكُمْ يَوْمَ حَرُورَاءَ، فَرَجَعُوا فَوَحَّشُوا بِرِمَاحِهِمْ، وَسَلُّوا السُّيُوفَ، وَشَجَرَهُمُ النَّاسُ بِرِمَاحِهِمْ، قَالَ: وَقُتِلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، وَمَا أُصِيبَ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَوْمَئِذٍ إِلَّا رَجُلَانِ، فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ: الْتَمِسُوا فِيهِمُ الْمُخْدَجَ، فَالْتَمَسُوهُ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوهُ، فَقَامَ عَلِيٌّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ بِنَفْسِهِ حَتَّى أَتَى نَاسًا قَدْ قُتِلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، قَالَ: أَخِّرُوهُمْ، فَوَجَدُوهُ مِمَّا يَلِي الْأَرْضَ، فَكَبَّرَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: صَدَقَ اللهُ، وَبَلَّغَ رَسُولُهُ، قَالَ: فَقَامَ إِلَيْهِ عَبِيدَةُ السَّلْمَانِيُّ  ، فَقَالَ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، أَلِلَّهَ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، لَسَمِعْتَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ فَقَالَ: إِي، وَاللهِ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، حَتَّى اسْتَحْلَفَهُ ثَلَاثًا، وَهُوَ يَحْلِفُ لَهُ). مسلم (1066).
> 
> *ما يستفاد :*
> 1- تأمل ردّ علي رضي الله عنه الفضل لصاحبه، حيث قال: (صَدَقَ اللهُ، وَبَلَّغَ رَسُولُهُ).
> 
> 2- وتأمل تثبت التابعي -عبيدة السلماني- من سماع علي رضي الله عنه وصف الخوارج من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث قال: (يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، أَلِلَّهَ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، لَسَمِعْتَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟).
> 
> 3- وتأمل ردّ علي رضي الله عنه وعدم تكبره، حيث قال:(إِي، وَاللهِ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، حَتَّى اسْتَحْلَفَهُ ثَلَاثًا، وَهُوَ يَحْلِفُ لَهُ).


*بارك الله فيكم ،، عند تخريج ما يستفاد ، يستفيد منه كل من طالب العلم والعامي أثناء تصفح الشبكة ، حيث أن المنتديات وأرشيف المنتديات لها دور وخاصة بعد انتشار برامج التواصل الاجتماعي ، بدأ البعض ينسخ من المنتديات ويلصقها في برامج التواصل وتنتشر .*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *بارك الله فيكم ،، عند تخريج ما يستفاد ، يستفيد منه كل من طالب العلم والعامي أثناء تصفح الشبكة ، حيث أن المنتديات وأرشيف المنتديات لها دور وخاصة بعد انتشار برامج التواصل الاجتماعي ، بدأ البعض ينسخ من المنتديات ويلصقها في برامج التواصل وتنتشر .*



بارك الله فيكم، وبماذا تنصحيني؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نفع الله بكم الأمة وبارك فيكم ، من الأفضل لمثل هذا الموضوع القيم عند كل مشاركة نذكر ما يستفاد منها بشكل نقاط سهله يسيره ، والغرض حتى يستفيد الكل .
على الأعضاء أن يكون طرحهم مفهوما سواء للمشاركين أو المشاهدين معا ، ولتحقيق ذلك علينا أن ندقق في أسلوب الطرح ، لا نريد أن يخسر قارئ الموضوع الفوائد التي يتضمنها الموضوع ، قد تساعده في تلقي العلم الشرعي من المجلس العلمي ، حتى يستفيد الجميع باختلاف المستويات .
هذا والله أعلم*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *نفع الله بكم الأمة وبارك فيكم ، من الأفضل لمثل هذا الموضوع القيم عند كل مشاركة نذكر ما يستفاد منها بشكل نقاط سهله يسيره ، والغرض حتى يستفيد الكل .
> على الأعضاء أن يكون طرحهم مفهوما سواء للمشاركين أو المشاهدين معا ، ولتحقيق ذلك علينا أن ندقق في أسلوب الطرح ، لا نريد أن يخسر قارئ الموضوع الفوائد التي يتضمنها الموضوع ، قد تساعده في تلقي العلم الشرعي من المجلس العلمي ، حتى يستفيد الجميع باختلاف المستويات .
> هذا والله أعلم*



نعم، بارك الله فيكم، الله المستعان.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> - عن أبي سعيد الخدري، قال: بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي بأصحابه إذ خلع نعليه فوضعهما عن يساره، فلما رأى ذلك القوم ألقوا نعالهم، فلما قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاته، قال: (ما حملكم على إلقاء نعالكم)، قالوا: رأيناك ألقيت نعليك فألقينا نعالنا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاني فأخبرني أن فيهما قذرًا - أو قال: أذى - " وقال: (إذا جاء أحدكم إلى المسجد فلينظر: فإن رأى في نعليه قذرًا أو أذى فليمسحه وليصل فيهما) . أبو داود (650) وأحمد (11877) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (461) .
> 
> تأمل قولهم : (قالوا: رأيناك ألقيت نعليك فألقينا نعالنا) .


*ما يستفاد :
1- وفيه أن الاتساء برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أفعاله واجب كهو في أقواله ، وهو أنهم رأوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلع نعليه خلعوا نعالهم .
[ المصدر : عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ( 2 / 266 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> - عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه يقول إن خياطًا دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لطعام صنعه، قال : أنس بن مالك فذهبت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ذلك الطعام فقرَّب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبزًا ومرقًا فيه دُباء وقدِيد فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتتبع الدباء من حوالي القصعة، قال : فلم أزل أحب الدباء من يومئذ . البخاري (2092) ومسلم (2041) .
> 
> تأمل قول أنس  : (فلم أزل أحب الدباء من يومئذ) .


*ما يستفاد :*
*1- وفيه الحرص على التشبه بأهل الخير والاقتداء بهم في المطاعم وغيرها*
*2- وفيه فضيلة ظاهرة لأنس لاقتفائه أثر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى في الأشياء الجبلية ، وكان يأخذ نفسه باتباعه فيها ، رضي الله عنه** .*
*[ المصدر : فتح الباري – كتاب الأطعمة – باب من تتبع حوالي القصعة مع صاحبه إذا لم يعرف منه كراهية – ( 9 / 652 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> - عن أبي مسلم الخولاني قال: حدثني الحبيب الأمين- أما هو إلي فَحَبيبٌ ، وأما هو عندي فأمين- عوف بن مالك قال:
> كنا عند رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سبعةً أوثمانيةً أوتسعةً، فقال: (ألا تبايعون رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟!)، وكنا حَدِيثَ عَهْد ببيعة. قلنا: قد بايعناك! حتى قالها ثلاثًا، فبسطنا أيدينا، فبايعناه. فقال قائل: يا رسول الله! إنا قد بايعناك؛ فَعَلامَ نبايِعُكَ؟! قال: (أن تعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً، وتُصَلُّوا الصلواتِ الخمسَ، وتَسْمَعُوا وتُطِيعُوا- وأسر كلمةً خَفِيَّةً، قال:- ولا تسألوا الناس شيئًا)، قال : فلقد كان بعض أولئك النفر يسقط سوطه، فما يسأل أحدًا أن يناوله إياه . أبو داود (1449) وصححه الألباني .
> 
> تأمل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ولا تسألوا الناس شيئًا) .
> 
> وفعلهم : (فلقد كان بعض أولئك النفر يسقط سوطه، فما يسأل أحدًا أن يناوله إياه) .


*ما يستفاد :*
*1- قال النووي* : *فيه التمسك بالعموم لأنهم نهوا عن السؤال فحملوه على عمومه . 
2- وفيه الحث على التنزه عن جميع ما يسمى سؤالا وإن كان حقيرا انتهى** .*
*[ المصدر : عون المعبود – كتاب الزكاة – باب كراهية المسألة ( 5 / 43 ) ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> - عن جابر بن سمرة عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري قال : (كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتي بطعام أكل منه وبعث بفضله إلي وإنه بعث إلي يومًا بفضلة لم يأكل منها ؛ لأن فيها ثومًا فسألته أحرام هو ؟ قال : (لا ولكني أكرهه من أجل ريحه)،  قال : فإني أكره ما كرهت . مسلم (2053)
> 
> تأمل قوله : (فإني أكره ما كرهت) .


*ما يستفاد :
1- " أكره ما كرهت " فيه إشارة إلى كمال المتابعة ، أو أراد حضور الجماعة رواه مسلم  .
[ المصدر : مرقاة المفاتيح للقاري ]*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما شاء الله، بالفعل إضافات طيبة، فعندما أقف على حديث نترك لكم إخرج الفوائد، بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكم ،، فالصحابة رضي الله عنهم هم السادة* *،* *عرف السلف الصالح فضل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وبينوا ذلك وردوا على كل من أراد انتقاصهم رضي الله عنهم* * ...*
*فتشبهوا إن لم تكونوا مثلهم*** إن التشبه بالكرام فلاح*
*قال تعالى : { وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْأِيمَانِ وَلا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلّاً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ }* 
*اللهم ارض عن أصحاب نبيك -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أجمعين واحشرنا وإياهم في زمرة سيد المرسلين .*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا خَرَجَ إِلَى مَكَّةَ، كَانَ لَهُ حِمَارٌ يَتَرَوَّحُ عَلَيْهِ، إِذَا مَلَّ رُكُوبَ الرَّاحِلَةِ وَعِمَامَةٌ يَشُدُّ بِهَا رَأْسَهُ، فَبَيْنَا هُوَ يَوْمًا عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْحِمَارِ، إِذْ مَرَّ بِهِ أَعْرَابِيٌّ، فَقَالَ: أَلَسْتَ ابْنَ فُلَانِ بْنِ فُلَانٍ، قَالَ: بَلَى، فَأَعْطَاهُ الْحِمَارَ، وَقَالَ: ارْكَبْ هَذَا وَالْعِمَامَةَ، قَالَ: اشْدُدْ بِهَا رَأْسَكَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِهِ غَفَرَ اللهُ لَكَ أَعْطَيْتَ هَذَا الْأَعْرَابِيَّ حِمَارًا كُنْتَ تَرَوَّحُ عَلَيْهِ، وَعِمَامَةً كُنْتَ تَشُدُّ بِهَا رَأْسَكَ، فَقَالَ: إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (إنَّ مِنْ أَبَرِّ الْبِرِّ صِلَةَ الرَّجُلِ أَهْلَ وُدِّ أَبِيهِ بَعْدَ أَنْ يُوَلِّيَ)، وَإِنَّ أَبَاهُ كَانَ صَدِيقًا لِعُمَرَ. مسلم (2552).

تأمل بره بأبيه وشدة تأسيه بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*ما يستفاد :
*
*الوُدُّ هنا مضموم الواو، وفي هذا فضل صِلَة أصدقاء الأب، والإحسان إليهم وإكرامهم، وهو متضمِّن لبِرِّ الأب وإكرامه؛ لكونه بسببه. وتلتحق به أصدقاء الأم والأجداد والمشايخ، والزَّوج والزَّوجة وقد سبقت الأحاديث في إكرامه صلى الله عليه وسلم خلائل خديجة رضي الله عنها .*
*[ شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم ( 16 / 89 ) ]*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكم
*


> - عن عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تقول لما نزلت هذه الآية (وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ ) أخذنَ أُزْرَهُنَّ فشققنها من قبل الحواشي فاختمرنَّ بها . البخاري (4759) .
> 
> تأمل سرعة الاستجابة :( أخذنَ أُزْرَهُنَّ فشققنها من قبل الحواشي فاختمرنَّ بها) .


*ما يستفاد :*
*
1- ...ذَكَرْنَا عِنْدَ عَائِشَةَ نِسَاءَ قُرَيْشٍ وَفَضْلَهُنَّ فَقَالَتْ إِنَّ نِسَاءَ قُرَيْشٍ لَفُضَلَاءُ وَلَكِنِّي وَاللَّهِ مَا رَأَيْتُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ نِسَاءِ الْأَنْصَارِ أَشَدَّ تَصْدِيقًا بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَلَا إِيمَانًا بِالتَّنْزِيلِ لَقَدْ أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةُ النُّورِ وَليَضْرِبن بِخُمُرِهِنَّ على جُيُوبهنَّ فَانْقَلَبَ رِجَالُهُنَّ إِلَيْهِنَّ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مَا أُنْزِلَ فِيهَا مَا مِنْهُنَّ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَّا قَامَتْ إِلَى مِرْطِهَا فَأَصْبَحْنَ يُصَلِّينَ الصُّبْحَ مُعْتَجِرَاتٍ كَأَنَّ عَلَى رؤوسهن الْغِرْبَانَ وَيُمْكِنُ الْجَمْعُ بَيْنَ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ بِأَنَّ نِسَاءَ الْأَنْصَار بادرن إِلَى ذَلِك .*
*[ فتح الباري ( 8 / 622 ) ]*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> - عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُغَفَّلٍ أَنَّهُ رَأَى رَجُلًا يَخْذِفُ فَقَالَ لَهُ لَا تَخْذِفْ  فَإِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَهَى عَنْ  الْخَذْفِ أَوْ كَانَ يَكْرَهُ الْخَذْفَ وَقَالَ إِنَّهُ لَا يُصَادُ بِهِ  صَيْدٌ وَلَا يُنْكَى بِهِ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكِنَّهَا قَدْ تَكْسِرُ السِّنَّ  وَتَفْقَأُ الْعَيْنَ ثُمَّ رَآهُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  يَخْذِفُ فَقَالَ لَهُ أُحَدِّثُكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ الْخَذْفِ أَوْ كَرِهَ الْخَذْفَ  وَأَنْتَ تَخْذِفُ لَا أُكَلِّمُكَ كَذَا وَكَذَا . البخاري (5479) .
> 
> تأمل حرصه على عدم مخالفة أمر من أمور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال له : (فَقَالَ لَهُ أُحَدِّثُكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ نَهَى عَنْ الْخَذْفِ أَوْ كَرِهَ الْخَذْفَ  وَأَنْتَ تَخْذِفُ لَا أُكَلِّمُكَ كَذَا وَكَذَا) .



*ما يستفاد :* 
*1- وفي الحديث جواز هجران من خالف السنة وترك كلامه ، ولا يدخل ذلك في النهي عن الهجر فوق ثلاث فإنه يتعلق بمن هجر لحظ نفسه.*
*[فتح الباري ( 9 / 753 )]*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليكم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ، قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي بَعْضِ أَسْفَارِهِ، وَامْرَأَةٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ عَلَى نَاقَةٍ، فَضَجِرَتْ فَلَعَنَتْهَا، فَسَمِعَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: (خُذُوا مَا عَلَيْهَا وَدَعُوهَا، فَإِنَّهَا مَلْعُونَةٌ).

قَالَ عِمْرَانُ: (فَكَأَنِّي أَرَاهَا الْآنَ تَمْشِي فِي النَّاسِ، مَا يَعْرِضُ لَهَا أَحَدٌ).مسلم: (2595)

تأمل: إزعانهم لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعدم تعرضهم لتلك الناقة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وجزاك مثله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *- عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ، قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي بَعْضِ أَسْفَارِهِ، وَامْرَأَةٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ عَلَى نَاقَةٍ، فَضَجِرَتْ فَلَعَنَتْهَا، فَسَمِعَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: (خُذُوا مَا عَلَيْهَا وَدَعُوهَا، فَإِنَّهَا مَلْعُونَةٌ).
> 
> قَالَ عِمْرَانُ: (فَكَأَنِّي أَرَاهَا الْآنَ تَمْشِي فِي النَّاسِ، مَا يَعْرِضُ لَهَا أَحَدٌ).مسلم: (2595)
> 
> تأمل: إزعانهم لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعدم تعرضهم لتلك الناقة.*


*مايستفاد :*
*قال النووي –رحمه الله- في شرح صحيح مسلم: 
والمراد النهي عن مصاحبة تلك الناقة في الطريق .*
*وأما بيعها، وذبحها، وركوبها، في غير مصاحبته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وغير ذلك من التصرفات التي كانت جائزة قبل هذا فهي باقية على الجواز، لأن الشرع إنما ورد بالنهي عن المصاحبة، فبقي الباقي كما كان . ا. هـ*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنْ عُبَيْدِ بْنِ جُرَيْجٍ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: لِعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ: (يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ رَأَيْتُكَ تَصْنَعُ أَرْبَعًا لَمْ أَرَ أَحَدًا مِنْ أَصْحَابِكَ يَصْنَعُهَا)، قَالَ: وَمَا هِيَ يَا ابْنَ جُرَيْجٍ قَالَ: (رَأَيْتُكَ لاَ تَمَسُّ مِنَ الأَرْكَانِ إِلَّا اليَمَانِيَّيْن  ِ، وَرَأَيْتُكَ تَلْبَسُ النِّعَالَ السِّبْتِيَّةَ، وَرَأَيْتُكَ تَصْبُغُ بِالصُّفْرَةِ، وَرَأَيْتُكَ إِذَا كُنْتَ بِمَكَّةَ أَهَلَّ النَّاسُ إِذَا رَأَوُا الْهِلاَلَ وَلَمْ تُهِلَّ أَنْتَ حَتَّى كَانَ يَوْمُ التَّرْوِيَةِ)، قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ: (أَمَّا الأَرْكَانُ: فَإِنِّي: (لَمْ أَرَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَمَسُّ إِلَّا اليَمَانِيَّيْن  ِ)، وَأَمَّا النِّعَالُ السِّبْتِيَّةُ: فَإِنِّي: (رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَلْبَسُ النَّعْلَ الَّتِي لَيْسَ فِيهَا شَعَرٌ وَيَتَوَضَّأُ فِيهَا)، فَأَنَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَلْبَسَهَا، وَأَمَّا الصُّفْرَةُ: فَإِنِّي: (رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَصْبُغُ بِهَا)، فَأَنَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَصْبُغَ بِهَا، وَأَمَّا الإِهْلاَلُ: فَإِنِّي: (لَمْ أَرَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُهِلُّ حَتَّى تَنْبَعِثَ بِهِ رَاحِلَتُهُ).

البخاري:(166)، ومسلم: (1187).

- تأمل: لم يكن لابن عمر رضي الله عنه مسوغًا ولا مبررًا لأفعاله سوى قوله: (رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ)، و: (لَمْ أَرَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ أَبُو ذَرٍّ: (كُنْتُ أَمْشِي مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي حَرَّةِ المَدِينَةِ، فَاسْتَقْبَلَنَ  ا أُحُدٌ، فَقَالَ: (يَا أَبَا ذَرٍّ)، قُلْتُ: لَبَّيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: (مَا يَسُرُّنِي أَنَّ عِنْدِي مِثْلَ أُحُدٍ هَذَا ذَهَبًا، تَمْضِي عَلَيَّ ثَالِثَةٌ وَعِنْدِي مِنْهُ دِينَارٌ، إِلَّا شَيْئًا أَرْصُدُهُ لِدَيْنٍ، إِلَّا أَنْ أَقُولَ بِهِ فِي عِبَادِ اللَّهِ هَكَذَا وَهَكَذَا وَهَكَذَا، عَنْ يَمِينِهِ، وَعَنْ شِمَالِهِ، وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ، ثُمَّ مَشَى فَقَالَ: (إِنَّ الأَكْثَرِينَ هُمُ الأَقَلُّونَ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ، إِلَّا مَنْ قَالَ هَكَذَا وَهَكَذَا وَهَكَذَا - عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَعَنْ شِمَالِهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ وَقَلِيلٌ مَا هُمْ)، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: (مَكَانَكَ لاَ تَبْرَحْ حَتَّى آتِيَكَ) ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ فِي سَوَادِ اللَّيْلِ حَتَّى تَوَارَى، فَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ، فَتَخَوَّفْتُ أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدْ عَرَضَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ آتِيَهُ فَذَكَرْتُ قَوْلَهُ لِي: (لاَ تَبْرَحْ حَتَّى آتِيَكَ)، فَلَمْ أَبْرَحْ حَتَّى أَتَانِي، قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا تَخَوَّفْتُ، فَذَكَرْتُ لَهُ، فَقَالَ: (وَهَلْ سَمِعْتَهُ)، قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: (ذَاكَ جِبْرِيلُ أَتَانِي، فَقَالَ: مَنْ مَاتَ مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ لاَ يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا دَخَلَ الجَنَّةَ، قُلْتُ: وَإِنْ زَنَى وَإِنْ سَرَقَ؟ قَالَ: وَإِنْ زَنَى، وَإِنْ سَرَقَ). البخاري (6444).

تأمل امتثاله رضي الله عنه، حيث قال: فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ آتِيَهُ فَذَكَرْتُ قَوْلَهُ لِي: (لاَ تَبْرَحْ حَتَّى آتِيَكَ)، فَلَمْ أَبْرَحْ حَتَّى أَتَانِي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- في حادثة الإفك المشهورة، ولما برَّأ الله أمّ المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها من هذه الفرية، قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَكَانَ يُنْفِقُ عَلَى مِسْطَحِ بْنِ أُثَاثَةَ لِقَرَابَتِهِ مِنْهُ وَفَقْرِهِ: (وَاللَّهِ لاَ أُنْفِقُ عَلَى مِسْطَحٍ شَيْئًا أَبَدًا بَعْدَ الَّذِي قَالَ لِعَائِشَةَ مَا قَالَ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ: {وَلاَ يَأْتَلِ أُولُو الفَضْلِ مِنْكُمْ وَالسَّعَةِ أَنْ يُؤْتُوا أُولِي القُرْبَى وَالمَسَاكِينَ وَالمُهَاجِرِين  َ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ، وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا، أَلاَ تُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ} قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: بَلَى وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي أُحِبُّ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لِي، فَرَجَعَ إِلَى مِسْطَحٍ النَّفَقَةَ الَّتِي كَانَ يُنْفِقُ عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ: وَاللَّهِ لاَ أَنْزِعُهَا مِنْهُ أَبَدًا). جزء من حديث عائشة: البخاري (4750).

تأمل موقف الصدِّيق وسرعة رجوعه من قوله، واستجابته لأمر الله، حيث قال: (بَلَى وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي أُحِبُّ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لِي، فَرَجَعَ إِلَى مِسْطَحٍ النَّفَقَةَ الَّتِي كَانَ يُنْفِقُ عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ: وَاللَّهِ لاَ أَنْزِعُهَا مِنْهُ أَبَدًا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ، رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ: قَدِمَ عُيَيْنَةُ بْنُ حِصْنِ بْنِ حُذَيْفَةَ، فَنَزَلَ عَلَى ابْنِ أَخِيهِ الحُرِّ بْنِ قَيْسٍ، وَكَانَ مِنَ النَّفَرِ الَّذِينَ يُدْنِيهِمْ عُمَرُ، وَكَانَ القُرَّاءُ أَصْحَابَ مَجَالِسِ عُمَرَ وَمُشَاوَرَتِهِ  ، كُهُولاً كَانُوا أَوْ شُبَّانًا، فَقَالَ عُيَيْنَةُ لاِبْنِ أَخِيهِ: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي، لَكَ وَجْهٌ عِنْدَ هَذَا الأَمِيرِ، فَاسْتَأْذِنْ لِي عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: سَأَسْتَأْذِنُ لَكَ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ: فَاسْتَأْذَنَ الحُرُّ لِعُيَيْنَةَ، فَأَذِنَ لَهُ عُمَرُ، فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: هِيْ يَا ابْنَ الخَطَّابِ، فَوَاللهِ مَا تُعْطِينَا الجَزْلَ، وَلاَ تَحْكُمُ بَيْنَنَا بِالعَدْلِ، فَغَضِبَ عُمَرُ حَتَّى هَمَّ بِهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ الحُرُّ: يَا أَمِيرَ المُؤْمِنِينَ، إِنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ لِنَبِيِّهِ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ: {خُذِ العَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الجَاهِلِينَ} وَإِنَّ هَذَا مِنَ الجَاهِلِينَ، وَاللهِ مَا جَاوَزَهَا عُمَرُ حِينَ تَلاَهَا عَلَيْهِ، وَكَانَ وَقَّافًا عِنْدَ كِتَابِ اللهِ. البخاري (4642).

تأمل وصفه للفاروق عمر: (كَانَ وَقَّافًا عِنْدَ كِتَابِ اللهِ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن يَزِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي عُبَيْدٍ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ آتِي مَعَ سَلَمَةَ بْنِ الأَكْوَعِ فَيُصَلِّي عِنْدَ الأُسْطُوَانَةِ الَّتِي عِنْدَ المُصْحَفِ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا مُسْلِمٍ، أَرَاكَ تَتَحَرَّى الصَّلاَةَ عِنْدَ هَذِهِ الأُسْطُوَانَةِ  ، قَالَ: فَإِنِّي (رَأَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَحَرَّى الصَّلاَةَ عِنْدَهَا). البخاري (502)، ومسلم(509). 

تأمل مدى حرصه رضي الله عنه في متابعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لذا كان يتحرى موضع صلاته.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

واصلوا وصلكم الله بهداه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- في قصة الثلاثة الذين خُلِّفوا عن غزوة تبوك، (...  وَنَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ المُسْلِمِينَ عَنْ كَلاَمِنَا أَيُّهَا الثَّلاَثَةُ مِنْ بَيْنِ مَنْ تَخَلَّفَ عَنْهُ، فَاجْتَنَبَنَا النَّاسُ، وَتَغَيَّرُوا لَنَا حَتَّى تَنَكَّرَتْ فِي نَفْسِي الأَرْضُ فَمَا هِيَ الَّتِي أَعْرِفُ، فَلَبِثْنَا عَلَى ذَلِكَ خَمْسِينَ لَيْلَةً، فَأَمَّا صَاحِبَايَ فَاسْتَكَانَا وَقَعَدَا فِي بُيُوتِهِمَا يَبْكِيَانِ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا، فَكُنْتُ أَشَبَّ القَوْمِ وَأَجْلَدَهُمْ فَكُنْتُ أَخْرُجُ فَأَشْهَدُ الصَّلاَةَ مَعَ المُسْلِمِينَ، وَأَطُوفُ فِي الأَسْوَاقِ وَلاَ يُكَلِّمُنِي أَحَدٌ، وَآتِي رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ فِي مَجْلِسِهِ بَعْدَ الصَّلاَةِ، فَأَقُولُ فِي نَفْسِي: هَلْ حَرَّكَ شَفَتَيْهِ بِرَدِّ السَّلاَمِ عَلَيَّ أَمْ لاَ؟ ثُمَّ أُصَلِّي قَرِيبًا مِنْهُ، فَأُسَارِقُهُ النَّظَرَ، فَإِذَا أَقْبَلْتُ عَلَى صَلاَتِي أَقْبَلَ إِلَيَّ، وَإِذَا التَفَتُّ نَحْوَهُ أَعْرَضَ عَنِّي، حَتَّى إِذَا طَالَ عَلَيَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ جَفْوَةِ النَّاسِ، مَشَيْتُ حَتَّى تَسَوَّرْتُ جِدَارَ حَائِطِ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ، وَهُوَ ابْنُ عَمِّي وَأَحَبُّ النَّاسِ إِلَيَّ، فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا رَدَّ عَلَيَّ السَّلاَمَ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا قَتَادَةَ، أَنْشُدُكَ بِاللَّهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُنِي أُحِبُّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ؟ فَسَكَتَ، فَعُدْتُ لَهُ فَنَشَدْتُهُ فَسَكَتَ، فَعُدْتُ لَهُ فَنَشَدْتُهُ، فَقَالَ: اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ، فَفَاضَتْ عَيْنَايَ، وَتَوَلَّيْتُ حَتَّى تَسَوَّرْتُ الجِدَارَ ...).  البخاري (4418).

تأمل موقف أبي قتادة: وهو ابن عم كعب بن مالك وأحب الناس إليه لم يرد عليه السلام ولم يكلمه، تنفيذًا لأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> واصلوا وصلكم الله بهداه



آمين، وإيِّاكم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ أَبِي لَيْلَى، قَالَ: لَقِيَنِي كَعْبُ بْنُ عُجْرَةَ، فَقَالَ: أَلاَ أُهْدِي لَكَ هَدِيَّةً سَمِعْتُهَا مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ فَقُلْتُ: بَلَى، فَأَهْدِهَا لِي، فَقَالَ: سَأَلْنَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، كَيْفَ الصَّلاَةُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ البَيْتِ، فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ عَلَّمَنَا كَيْفَ نُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ؟ قَالَ: (قُولُوا: اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ، اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ).  البخاري (3370)، ومسلم (406).

- تأمل كيف كانت الهدية عندهم، ومعلوم أن الهدية تكون بالعزيز الثمين.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> تأمل موقف أبي قتادة: وهو ابن عم كعب بن مالك وأحب الناس إليه لم يرد عليه السلام ولم يكلمه، تنفيذًا لأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


*رضي الله عنهم ،، وهذا من علامات محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في امتثال أمره واجتناب ما نهى عنه .*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *رضي الله عنهم ،، وهذا من علامات محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في امتثال أمره واجتناب ما نهى عنه .*


أحسن الله إليكم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ نَافِعٍ أَنَّ رَجُلًا عَطَسَ إِلَى جَنْبِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، فَقَالَ: الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ، وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ؛ قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ: وَأَنَا أَقُولُ: الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ، وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ؛ وَلَيْسَ هَكَذَا عَلَّمَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ! عَلَّمَنَا أَنْ نَقُولَ: (الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ). الترمذي: (2738)، والحاكم: (7691) وصححه، وحسنه الألباني.

- تأمل رحمني الله وإياكم ردّ ابن عمر على الرجل: ما أيسره وأسهله لمن أراد النجاة: (وَلَيْسَ هَكَذَا عَلَّمَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ! عَلَّمَنَا أَنْ نَقُولَ: (الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- في قصة كعب بن مالك: (قَالَ: فَآذَنَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ النَّاسَ بِتَوْبَةِ اللهِ عَلَيْنَا، حِينَ صَلَّى صَلَاةَ الْفَجْرِ، فَذَهَبَ النَّاسُ يُبَشِّرُونَنَا  ، فَذَهَبَ قِبَلَ صَاحِبَيَّ مُبَشِّرُونَ، وَرَكَضَ رَجُلٌ إِلَيَّ فَرَسًا، وَسَعَى سَاعٍ مِنْ أَسْلَمَ قِبَلِي، وَأَوْفَى الْجَبَلَ، فَكَانَ الصَّوْتُ أَسْرَعَ مِنَ الْفَرَسِ، فَلَمَّا جَاءَنِي الَّذِي سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَهُ يُبَشِّرُنِي، فَنَزَعْتُ لَهُ ثَوْبَيَّ فَكَسَوْتُهُمَا إِيَّاهُ بِبِشَارَتِهِ، وَاللهِ مَا أَمْلِكُ غَيْرَهُمَا يَوْمَئِذٍ، وَاسْتَعَرْتُ ثَوْبَيْنِ فَلَبِسْتُهُمَا ...). مسلم: (2769).

تأمل -يرحمني ويرحمكم الله-، قوله: (فَذَهَبَ النَّاسُ يُبَشِّرُونَنَا  )، تسابق في إدخال السرور إلى قلبه.

وتأمل فرح كعب رضي الله عنه بتوب الله عليه حيث أهى إلى من بشره ما يملك من الثياب، قال: (فَنَزَعْتُ لَهُ ثَوْبَيَّ فَكَسَوْتُهُمَا إِيَّاهُ بِبِشَارَتِهِ، وَاللهِ مَا أَمْلِكُ غَيْرَهُمَا يَوْمَئِذٍ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

_ عَنْ أَبِي رَافِعٍ، قَالَ: صَلَّيْتُ مَعَ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ العَتَمَةَ، فَقَرَأَ: إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْشَقَّتْ، فَسَجَدَ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: قَالَ: (سَجَدْتُ خَلْفَ أَبِي القَاسِمِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَلاَ أَزَالُ أَسْجُدُ بِهَا حَتَّى أَلْقَاهُ). البخاري: (766).

تأمل تمسكه واتباعه رضي الله عنه، واستمراره على فعلٍ رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسله يفعله، حيث قال: (فَلاَ أَزَالُ أَسْجُدُ بِهَا حَتَّى أَلْقَاهُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يَوْمًا لِأَصْحَابِهِ: (أَخْبِرُونِي عَنْ شَجَرَةٍ، مَثَلُهَا مَثَلُ الْمُؤْمِنِ)، فَجَعَلَ الْقَوْمُ يَذْكُرُونَ شَجَرًا مِنْ شَجَرِ الْبَوَادِي، قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ: وَأُلْقِيَ فِي نَفْسِي أَوْ: رُوعِيَ، أَنَّهَا النَّخْلَةُ، فَجَعَلْتُ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَقُولَهَا، فَإِذَا أَسْنَانُ الْقَوْمِ، فَأَهَابُ أَنْ أَتَكَلَّمَ، فَلَمَّا سَكَتُوا، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (هِيَ النَّخْلَةُ). مسلم: (2811).

- تأمل أدب ابن عمر رضي الله عنه فما منعه من الإجابة إلا وجود كبار الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، -بوم بدر- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (قُومُوا إِلَى جَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ)، قَالَ: - يَقُولُ عُمَيْرُ بْنُ الْحُمَامِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  : - يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، جَنَّةٌ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ؟ قَالَ: (نَعَمْ)، قَالَ: بَخٍ بَخٍ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (مَا يَحْمِلُكَ عَلَى قَوْلِكَ بَخٍ بَخٍ؟)، قَالَ: لَا وَاللهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِلَّا رَجَاءَةَ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا، قَالَ: (فَإِنَّكَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا)، فَأَخْرَجَ تَمَرَاتٍ مِنْ قَرَنِهِ، فَجَعَلَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُنَّ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لَئِنْ أَنَا حَيِيتُ حَتَّى آكُلَ تَمَرَاتِي هَذِهِ إِنَّهَا لَحَيَاةٌ طَوِيلَةٌ، قَالَ: فَرَمَى بِمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنَ التَّمْرِ، ثُمَّ قَاتَلَهُمْ حَتَّى قُتِلَ). مسلم: (1901).

- تأمل رحمك تلك الهمم العالية التي عانقت السماء، وزلزلت الأرض بما فيها والجبال، بل وتأمل سرعة استجابته، وعلى الرغم من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشره بالجنة ألا أنه سارع وقال: (لَئِنْ أَنَا حَيِيتُ حَتَّى آكُلَ تَمَرَاتِي هَذِهِ إِنَّهَا لَحَيَاةٌ طَوِيلَةٌ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ، قَالَ أَبُو سَعِيدٍ: وَلَمْ أَشْهَدْهُ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَلَكِنْ حَدَّثَنِيهِ زَيْدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ، قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي حَائِطٍ لِبَنِي النَّجَّارِ، عَلَى بَغْلَةٍ لَهُ وَنَحْنُ مَعَهُ، إِذْ حَادَتْ بِهِ فَكَادَتْ تُلْقِيهِ، وَإِذَا أَقْبُرٌ سِتَّةٌ أَوْ خَمْسَةٌ أَوْ أَرْبَعَةٌ - قَالَ: كَذَا كَانَ يَقُولُ الْجُرَيْرِيُّ - فَقَالَ: (مَنْ يَعْرِفُ أَصْحَابَ هَذِهِ الْأَقْبُرِ؟) فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ: أَنَا، قَالَ: فَمَتَى مَاتَ هَؤُلَاءِ؟ " قَالَ: مَاتُوا فِي الْإِشْرَاكِ، فَقَالَ: (إِنَّ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةَ تُبْتَلَى فِي قُبُورِهَا، فَلَوْلَا أَنْ لَا تَدَافَنُوا، لَدَعَوْتُ اللهَ أَنْ يُسْمِعَكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ الَّذِي أَسْمَعُ مِنْهُ)، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا بِوَجْهِهِ، فَقَالَ: (تَعَوَّذُوا بِاللهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ النَّارِ)، قَالُوا: نَعُوذُ بِاللهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ النَّارِ، فَقَالَ: (تَعَوَّذُوا بِاللهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ)، قَالُوا: نَعُوذُ بِاللهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ، قَالَ: (تَعَوَّذُوا بِاللهِ مِنَ الْفِتَنِ، مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ)، قَالُوا: نَعُوذُ بِاللهِ مِنَ الْفِتَنِ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ، قَالَ: (تَعَوَّذُوا بِاللهِ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدَّجَّالِ)، قَالُوا: نَعُوذُ بِاللهِ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدَّجَّالِ. مسلم: (2867).

- تأمل سرعة استجابتهم رضي الله عنهم في ردهم لما أمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتعوذ.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنِ  البَرَاءِ، عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ:  انْطَلَقْتُ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِرَاعِي غَنَمٍ يَسُوقُ غَنَمَهُ، فَقُلْتُ:  لِمَنْ أَنْتَ؟، قَالَ: لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ فَسَمَّاهُ، فَعَرَفْتُهُ،  فَقُلْتُ: هَلْ فِي غَنَمِكَ مِنْ لَبَنٍ؟ فَقَالَ: نَعَمْ، فَقُلْتُ: هَلْ  أَنْتَ حَالِبٌ لِي؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، فَأَمَرْتُهُ، فَاعْتَقَلَ شَاةً مِنْ  غَنَمِهِ، ثُمَّ أَمَرْتُهُ أَنْ يَنْفُضَ ضَرْعَهَا مِنَ الغُبَارِ،  ثُمَّ أَمَرْتُهُ أَنْ يَنْفُضَ كَفَّيْهِ، فَقَالَ: هَكَذَا ضَرَبَ  إِحْدَى كَفَّيْهِ بِالأُخْرَى، فَحَلَبَ كُثْبَةً مِنْ لَبَنٍ، وَقَدْ  جَعَلْتُ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِدَاوَةً  عَلَى فَمِهَا خِرْقَةٌ، فَصَبَبْتُ عَلَى اللَّبَنِ حَتَّى بَرَدَ  أَسْفَلُهُ، فَانْتَهَيْتُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ، فَقُلْتُ: اشْرَبْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، (فَشَرِبَ حَتَّى  رَضِيتُ).    البخاري: (2439)، ومسلم: (2009).

- تأمل رحمك الله غاية الحُب والإيثار أنْ جعل -رضي الله عنه- كفاية النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من اللبن رضًا له.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ، قَالَ: قَالَ عَمْرُو بْنُ عَبَسَةَ السُّلَمِيُّ: كُنْتُ وَأَنَا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ النَّاسَ عَلَى ضَلَالَةٍ، وَأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَعْبُدُونَ الْأَوْثَانَ، فَسَمِعْتُ بِرَجُلٍ بِمَكَّةَ يُخْبِرُ أَخْبَارًا، فَقَعَدْتُ عَلَى رَاحِلَتِي، فَقَدِمْتُ عَلَيْهِ، فَإِذَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مُسْتَخْفِيًا جُرَءَاءُ عَلَيْهِ قَوْمُهُ، فَتَلَطَّفْتُ حَتَّى دَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ بِمَكَّةَ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: مَا أَنْتَ؟ قَالَ: (أَنَا نَبِيٌّ)، فَقُلْتُ: وَمَا نَبِيٌّ؟ قَالَ: (أَرْسَلَنِي اللهُ)، فَقُلْتُ: وَبِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ أَرْسَلَكَ، قَالَ: (أَرْسَلَنِي بِصِلَةِ الْأَرْحَامِ، وَكَسْرِ الْأَوْثَانِ، وَأَنْ يُوَحَّدَ اللهُ لَا يُشْرَكُ بِهِ شَيْءٌ)، قُلْتُ لَهُ: فَمَنْ مَعَكَ عَلَى هَذَا؟ قَالَ: (حُرٌّ، وَعَبْدٌ)، قَالَ: وَمَعَهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَبِلَالٌ مِمَّنْ آمَنَ بِهِ، فَقُلْتُ: إِنِّي مُتَّبِعُكَ، قَالَ: (إِنَّكَ لَا تَسْتَطِيعُ ذَلِكَ يَوْمَكَ هَذَا، أَلَا تَرَى حَالِي وَحَالَ النَّاسِ، وَلَكِنِ ارْجِعْ إِلَى أَهْلِكَ فَإِذَا سَمِعْتَ بِي قَدْ ظَهَرْتُ فَأْتِنِي)، قَالَ: فَذَهَبْتُ إِلَى أَهْلِي وَقَدِمَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمَدِينَةَ، وَكُنْتُ فِي أَهْلِي فَجَعَلْتُ أَتَخَبَّرُ الْأَخْبَارَ، وَأَسْأَلُ النَّاسَ حِينَ قَدِمَ الْمَدِينَةَ، حَتَّى قَدِمَ عَلَيَّ نَفَرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ يَثْرِبَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةَ، فَقُلْتُ: مَا فَعَلَ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي قَدِمَ الْمَدِينَةَ؟ فَقَالُوا النَّاسُ: إِلَيْهِ سِرَاعٌ وَقَدْ أَرَادَ قَوْمُهُ قَتْلَهُ فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِيعُوا ذَلِكَ، فَقَدِمْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ * أَتَعْرِفُنِي؟ قَالَ: (نَعَمْ، أَنْتَ الَّذِي لَقِيتَنِي بِمَكَّةَ)، قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ: بَلَى فَقُلْتُ: يَا نَبِيَّ اللهِ أَخْبِرْنِي عَمَّا عَلَّمَكَ اللهُ وَأَجْهَلُهُ، أَخْبِرْنِي عَنِ الصَّلَاةِ، قَالَ: (صَلِّ صَلَاةَ الصُّبْحِ، ثُمَّ أَقْصِرْ عَنِ الصَّلَاةِ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ حَتَّى تَرْتَفِعَ، فَإِنَّهَا تَطْلُعُ حِينَ تَطْلُعُ بَيْنَ قَرْنَيْ شَيْطَانٍ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يَسْجُدُ لَهَا الْكُفَّارُ، ثُمَّ صَلِّ فَإِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ مَشْهُودَةٌ مَحْضُورَةٌ حَتَّى يَسْتَقِلَّ الظِّلُّ بِالرُّمْحِ، ثُمَّ أَقْصِرْ عَنِ الصَّلَاةِ، فَإِنَّ حِينَئِذٍ تُسْجَرُ جَهَنَّمُ، فَإِذَا أَقْبَلَ الْفَيْءُ فَصَلِّ، فَإِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ مَشْهُودَةٌ مَحْضُورَةٌ حَتَّى تُصَلِّيَ الْعَصْرَ، ثُمَّ أَقْصِرْ عَنِ الصَّلَاةِ حَتَّى تَغْرُبَ الشَّمْسُ، فَإِنَّهَا تَغْرُبُ بَيْنَ قَرْنَيْ شَيْطَانٍ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يَسْجُدُ لَهَا الْكُفَّارُ)،
قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ: يَا نَبِيَّ اللهِ فَالْوُضُوءَ حَدِّثْنِي عَنْهُ، قَالَ: (مَا مِنْكُمْ رَجُلٌ يُقَرِّبُ وَضُوءَهُ فَيَتَمَضْمَضُ، وَيَسْتَنْشِقُ فَيَنْتَثِرُ إِلَّا خَرَّتْ خَطَايَا وَجْهِهِ، وَفِيهِ وَخَيَاشِيمِهِ، ثُمَّ إِذَا غَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ اللهُ، إِلَّا خَرَّتْ خَطَايَا وَجْهِهِ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ لِحْيَتِهِ مَعَ الْمَاءِ، ثُمَّ يَغْسِلُ يَدَيْهِ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ  ، إِلَّا خَرَّتْ خَطَايَا يَدَيْهِ مِنْ أَنَامِلِهِ مَعَ الْمَاءِ، ثُمَّ يَمْسَحُ رَأْسَهُ، إِلَّا خَرَّتْ خَطَايَا رَأْسِهِ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ شَعْرِهِ مَعَ الْمَاءِ، ثُمَّ يَغْسِلُ قَدَمَيْهِ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ، إِلَّا خَرَّتْ خَطَايَا رِجْلَيْهِ مِنْ أَنَامِلِهِ مَعَ الْمَاءِ، فَإِنْ هُوَ قَامَ فَصَلَّى، فَحَمِدَ اللهَ وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ وَمَجَّدَهُ بِالَّذِي هُوَ لَهُ أَهْلٌ، وَفَرَّغَ قَلْبَهُ لِلَّهِ، إِلَّا انْصَرَفَ مِنْ خَطِيئَتِهِ كَهَيْئَتِهِ يَوْمَ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ).
فَحَدَّثَ عَمْرُو بْنُ عَبَسَةَ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ أَبَا أُمَامَةَ صَاحِبَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو أُمَامَةَ: (يَا عَمْرَو بْنَ عَبَسَةَ، انْظُرْ مَا تَقُولُ فِي مَقَامٍ وَاحِدٍ يُعْطَى هَذَا الرَّجُلُ)، فَقَالَ عَمْرٌو: (يَا أَبَا أُمَامَةَ، لَقَدْ كَبِرَتْ سِنِّي، وَرَقَّ عَظْمِي، وَاقْتَرَبَ أَجَلِي، وَمَا بِي حَاجَةٌ أَنْ أَكْذِبَ عَلَى اللهِ وَلَا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ، لَوْ لَمْ أَسْمَعْهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا مَرَّةً، أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ، أَوْ ثَلَاثًا حَتَّى عَدَّ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ، مَا حَدَّثْتُ بِهِ أَبَدًا، وَلَكِنِّي سَمِعْتُهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ).  مسلم: (832).

- تأمل رحمك الله تلك الهمة العالية في البحث عن الحق، حيث ظل يسأل حتى علم ببعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم رحل إليه، ثم سرعة استجابته للحق، ثم استجابته لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومكثه في أهلها، ثم صبره ثلاثة عشر سنة حتى هاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم سرعة التحاقه بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة، ثم حرصه على تعلم العلم وتصحيح عبادته، ثم حفظه كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم مداومته السماع منه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم تحذيره الشديد من الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

حقًا الصحابة هم السادة رضي الله عنهم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

من تأمل أحوال الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - وجدهم في غاية العمل مع غاية الخوف ، ونحن جميعا بين التقصير ، بل التفريط والأمن .*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
> 
> من تأمل أحوال الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - وجدهم في غاية العمل مع غاية الخوف ، ونحن جميعا بين التقصير ، بل التفريط والأمن .*



أحسنتم بارك الله فيكم، الصحابة جبال وسماء في الأعمال والاعتقادات والأقوال لذا كانوا هم السادة ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  فَلَمَّا أُسْرِيَ بِهِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى أَصْبَحَ النَّاسُ يُخْبِرُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ فَارْتَدَّ أُنَاسٌ مِمَّنْ كَانَ قَدْ صَدَّقَهُ وَآمَنَ بِهِ، وَفُتِنُوا وَكَذَّبُوهُ بِهِ، وَسَعَى رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ إِلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ فَقَالَ: هَذَا صَاحِبُكَ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ مِنْ لَيْلَتِهِ فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: أَوَ قَالَ ذَلِكَ؟ قَالُوا: نَعَمْ فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: فَإِنِّي أَشْهَدُ إِنْ كَانَ قَالَ ذَلِكَ لَقَدْ صَدَقَ فَقَالُوا: أَتُصَدِّقَهُ بِأَنَّهُ جَاءَ الشَّامَ فِي لَيْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَرَجَعَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُصْبِحَ؟ قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: نَعَمْ إِنِّي أُصَدِّقُهُ بِأَبْعَدَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أُصَدِّقُهُ بِخَبَرِ السَّمَاءِ بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيًّا، فَلِذَلِكَ سُمَيَّ أَبُو بَكْرٍ بِالصِّدِّيقِ). عبدالرزاق في المصنف: (9719)، واللآجري في الشريعة: (1030)، وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة: (3021).

- تأمل غاية التصديق والاتباع، حيث قال : (فَإِنِّي أَشْهَدُ إِنْ كَانَ قَالَ ذَلِكَ لَقَدْ صَدَقَ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ، عَنْ نَافِعِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ، قَالَ: كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فِي غَزْوَةٍ، قَالَ: فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَوْمٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْمَغْرِبِ، عَلَيْهِمْ ثِيَابُ الصُّوفِ، فَوَافَقُوهُ عِنْدَ أَكَمَةٍ، فَإِنَّهُمْ لَقِيَامٌ وَرَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَاعِدٌ، قَالَ: فَقَالَتْ لِي نَفْسِي: ائْتِهِمْ فَقُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ لَا يَغْتَالُونَهُ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: لَعَلَّهُ نَجِيٌّ مَعَهُمْ، فَأَتَيْتُهُمْ فَقُمْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ، قَالَ: فَحَفِظْتُ مِنْهُ أَرْبَعَ كَلِمَاتٍ، أَعُدُّهُنَّ فِي يَدِي، قَالَ: (تَغْزُونَ جَزِيرَةَ الْعَرَبِ فَيَفْتَحُهَا اللهُ، ثُمَّ فَارِسَ فَيَفْتَحُهَا اللهُ، ثُمَّ تَغْزُونَ الرُّومَ فَيَفْتَحُهَا اللهُ، ثُمَّ تَغْزُونَ الدَّجَّالَ فَيَفْتَحُهُ اللهُ) قَالَ: فَقَالَ نَافِعٌ: يَا جَابِرُ، لَا نَرَى الدَّجَّالَ يَخْرُجُ، حَتَّى تُفْتَحَ الرُّومُ. مسلم: (2900).

- تأمل رحمك الله شدة خوفه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما حدثته نفسه بإن هؤلاء القوم قد يقع منهم ما يؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوقف بينهم وبينه حتى يفدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه، فحياته أهون عنده من أن يصاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء، حيث قال: (فَقَالَتْ لِي نَفْسِي: ائْتِهِمْ فَقُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ لَا يَغْتَالُونَهُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، يَقُولُ: جِئْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمًا فَوَجَدْتُهُ جَالِسًا مَعَ أَصْحَابِهِ يُحَدِّثُهُمْ، وَقَدْ عَصَّبَ بَطْنَهُ بِعِصَابَةٍ، قَالَ أُسَامَةُ: وَأَنَا أَشُكُّ عَلَى حَجَرٍ، فَقُلْتُ لِبَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ لِمَ عَصَّبَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَطْنَهُ؟ فَقَالُوا: مِنَ الْجُوعِ، فَذَهَبْتُ إِلَى أَبِي طَلْحَةَ وَهُوَ زَوْجُ أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ بِنْتِ مِلْحَانَ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَتَاهُ، قَدْ رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ عَصَّبَ بَطْنَهُ بِعِصَابَةٍ، فَسَأَلْتُ بَعْضَ أَصْحَابِهِ، فَقَالُوا: مِنَ الْجُوعِ، فَدَخَلَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ عَلَى أُمِّي، فَقَالَ: هَلْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ؟ فَقَالَتْ: نَعَمْ، عِنْدِي كِسَرٌ مِنْ خُبْزٍ وَتَمَرَاتٌ، فَإِنْ جَاءَنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَحْدَهُ أَشْبَعْنَاهُ. مسلم: (2040).

تأمل رحمك الله حرص أنس في إيجاد طعام للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث قال: (فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَتَاهُ، قَدْ رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ عَصَّبَ بَطْنَهُ بِعِصَابَةٍ).
وأبو طلحة، حيث قال: (فَدَخَلَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ عَلَى أُمِّي، فَقَالَ: هَلْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ؟).
 وأم سليم، حيث قالت: (فَقَالَتْ: نَعَمْ، عِنْدِي كِسَرٌ مِنْ خُبْزٍ وَتَمَرَاتٌ).
 
بل تأمل سرعة استجابتهم لذلك.

 وتأمل جود أم سليم بما عندها من طعام.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، قَالَ: حَفِظْتُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَدِيثًا لَمْ أَنْسَهُ بَعْدُ، سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (إِنَّ أَوَّلَ الْآيَاتِ خُرُوجًا، طُلُوعُ الشَّمْسِ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا، وَخُرُوجُ الدَّابَّةِ عَلَى النَّاسِ ضُحًى، وَأَيُّهُمَا مَا كَانَتْ قَبْلَ صَاحِبَتِهَا، فَالْأُخْرَى عَلَى إِثْرِهَا قَرِيبًا). مسلم: (2941).

- تأمل حرصه رضي الله عنه في حفظ واستيعاب كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ قَيْسٍ قالت:  ... فَلَمَّا تَأَيَّمْتُ خَطَبَنِي عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ فِي  نَفَرٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ،  وَخَطَبَنِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى  مَوْلَاهُ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ، وَكُنْتُ قَدْ حُدِّثْتُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: (مَنْ أَحَبَّنِي فَلْيُحِبَّ أُسَامَةَ)، فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَنِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قُلْتُ: أَمْرِي بِيَدِكَ، فَأَنْكِحْنِي مَنْ شِئْتَ ... مسلم: (2942).

- تأمل رحمني الله وإياك  قمة الحب والاتباع، مجرد أنها سمعت رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه  يحب أسامة بن زيد، اختارته زوجًا وفي جملة خطابها من هو أغنى منه كعبد  الرحمن بن عوف.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ وَهُوَ ابْنُ سُوَيْدٍ، أَنَّ أَبَا قَتَادَةَ حَدَّثَ، قَالَ: كُنَّا عِنْدَ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ فِي رَهْطٍ، وَفِينَا بُشَيْرُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ، فَحَدَّثَنَا عِمْرَانُ، يَوْمَئِذٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (الْحَيَاءُ خَيْرٌ كُلُّهُ)، قَالَ: أَوْ قَالَ: (الْحَيَاءُ كُلُّهُ خَيْرٌ)، فَقَالَ بُشَيْرُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ: إِنَّا لَنَجِدُ فِي بَعْضِ الْكُتُبِ - أَوِ الْحِكْمَةِ - أَنَّ مِنْهُ سَكِينَةً وَوَقَارًا لِلَّهِ، وَمِنْهُ ضَعْفٌ، قَالَ: فَغَضِبَ عِمْرَانُ حَتَّى احْمَرَّتَا عَيْنَاهُ، وَقَالَ: (أَلَا أَرَى أُحَدِّثُكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَتُعَارِضُ فِيهِ)، قَالَ: فَأَعَادَ عِمْرَانُ الْحَدِيثَ، قَالَ: فَأَعَادَ بُشَيْرٌ، فَغَضِبَ عِمْرَانُ، قَالَ: فَمَا زِلْنَا نَقُولُ فِيهِ إِنَّهُ مِنَّا يَا أَبَا نُجَيْدٍ، إِنَّهُ لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ. ملسم: (37).

- تأمل يرعاك الله غضبه رضي الله عنه لمعارضة قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأقوال غيره من الحكماء.

----------


## عادل الغرياني

*رضي الله عنهم كم كانوا غيورين*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *رضي الله عنهم كم كانوا غيورين*


آمين، وجمعني وإياك معهم في الجنة.

----------


## عادل الغرياني

*اللهم آمين*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَبِي بُرْدَةَ، قَالَ: دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أَبِي مُوسَى وَهُوَ فِي بَيْتِ بِنْتِ الْفَضْلِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، فَعَطَسْتُ فَلَمْ يُشَمِّتْنِي، وَعَطَسَتْ فَشَمَّتَهَا، فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى أُمِّي فَأَخْبَرْتُهَا  ، فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا قَالَتْ: عَطَسَ عِنْدَكَ ابْنِي فَلَمْ تُشَمِّتْهُ، وَعَطَسَتْ فَشَمَّتَّهَا، فَقَالَ: إِنَّ ابْنَكِ عَطَسَ، فَلَمْ يَحْمَدِ اللهَ، فَلَمْ أُشَمِّتْهُ، وَعَطَسَتْ، فَحَمِدَتِ اللهَ فَشَمَّتُّهَا، سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (إِذَا عَطَسَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَحَمِدَ اللهَ، فَشَمِّتُوهُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَحْمَدِ اللهَ، فَلَا تُشَمِّتُوهُ). مسلم: (2992).

- تأمل رحمك الله ما الذي أغضب الابن والأم، إنها بيوت بنيت على السنة وحبها والعمل بها.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ، قَالَ: قِيلَ لَهُ: أَلَا تَدْخُلُ عَلَى عُثْمَانَ فَتُكَلِّمَهُ؟ فَقَالَ: أَتَرَوْنَ أَنِّي لَا أُكَلِّمُهُ إِلَّا أُسْمِعُكُمْ؟ وَاللهِ لَقَدْ كَلَّمْتُهُ فِيمَا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ، مَا دُونَ أَنْ أَفْتَتِحَ أَمْرًا لَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ فَتَحَهُ، وَلَا أَقُولُ لِأَحَدٍ، يَكُونُ عَلَيَّ أَمِيرًا: إِنَّهُ خَيْرُ النَّاسِ بَعْدَ مَا سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (يُؤْتَى بِالرَّجُلِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ، فَيُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ، فَتَنْدَلِقُ أَقْتَابُ بَطْنِهِ، فَيَدُورُ بِهَا كَمَا يَدُورُ الْحِمَارُ بِالرَّحَى، فَيَجْتَمِعُ إِلَيْهِ أَهْلُ النَّارِ، فَيَقُولُونَ: يَا فُلَانُ مَا لَكَ؟ أَلَمْ تَكُنْ تَأْمُرُ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ، وَتَنْهَى عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ؟ فَيَقُولُ: بَلَى، قَدْ كُنْتُ آمُرُ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلَا آتِيهِ، وَأَنْهَى عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَآتِيهِ). مسلم: (2989).

- تأمل رحمك الله كيف قام بواجب النصح لأئمة المسلمين وعدم التشهير  لما في ذلك من مفاسد، حيث قال: (وَاللهِ  لَقَدْ كَلَّمْتُهُ فِيمَا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ، مَا دُونَ أَنْ أَفْتَتِحَ  أَمْرًا لَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ فَتَحَهُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ طَارِقِ بْنِ شِهَابٍ، عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الخَطَّابِ، أَنَّ رَجُلًا، مِنَ اليَهُودِ قَالَ لَهُ: يَا أَمِيرَ المُؤْمِنِينَ، آيَةٌ فِي كِتَابِكُمْ تَقْرَءُونَهَا، لَوْ عَلَيْنَا مَعْشَرَ اليَهُودِ نَزَلَتْ، لاَتَّخَذْنَا ذَلِكَ اليَوْمَ عِيدًا. قَالَ: أَيُّ آيَةٍ؟ قَالَ: {اليَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلاَمَ دِينًا} [المائدة: 3] قَالَ عُمَرُ: (قَدْ عَرَفْنَا ذَلِكَ اليَوْمَ، وَالمَكَانَ الَّذِي نَزَلَتْ فِيهِ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ بِعَرَفَةَ يَوْمَ جُمُعَةٍ). البخاري: (45)، ومسلم: (3017).

- تأمل دقة الحفظ والعناية بأفعال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والعناية بالقرآن ومعرفة أسباب وأماكن نزوله؛ بل تأمل اتباعه وعدم ابتداعه رضي الله عنه، قَالَ عُمَرُ: (قَدْ  عَرَفْنَا ذَلِكَ اليَوْمَ، وَالمَكَانَ الَّذِي نَزَلَتْ فِيهِ عَلَى  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ بِعَرَفَةَ  يَوْمَ جُمُعَةٍ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- في حديث جابر الطويل وقصة أبي اليَسَرِ: عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ، قَالَ: خَرَجْتُ أَنَا وَأَبِي نَطْلُبُ الْعِلْمَ فِي هَذَا الْحَيِّ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَهْلِكُوا، فَكَانَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ لَقِينَا أَبَا الْيَسَرِ، صَاحِبَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَمَعَهُ غُلَامٌ لَهُ، مَعَهُ ضِمَامَةٌ مِنْ صُحُفٍ، وَعَلَى أَبِي الْيَسَرِ بُرْدَةٌ وَمَعَافِرِيَّ، وَعَلَى غُلَامِهِ بُرْدَةٌ وَمَعَافِرِيَّ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبِي: يَا عَمِّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي وَجْهِكَ سَفْعَةً مِنْ غَضَبٍ، قَالَ: أَجَلْ، كَانَ لِي عَلَى فُلَانِ ابْنِ فُلَانٍ الْحَرَامِيِّ مَالٌ، فَأَتَيْتُ أَهْلَهُ، فَسَلَّمْتُ، فَقُلْتُ: ثَمَّ هُوَ؟ قَالُوا: لَا، فَخَرَجَ عَلَيَّ ابْنٌ لَهُ جَفْرٌ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: أَيْنَ أَبُوكَ؟ قَالَ: سَمِعَ صَوْتَكَ فَدَخَلَ أَرِيكَةَ أُمِّي، فَقُلْتُ: اخْرُجْ إِلَيَّ، فَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَيْنَ أَنْتَ، فَخَرَجَ، فَقُلْتُ: مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى أَنِ اخْتَبَأْتَ مِنِّي؟ قَالَ: أَنَا، وَاللهِ أُحَدِّثُكَ، ثُمَّ لَا أَكْذِبُكَ، خَشِيتُ وَاللهِ أَنْ أُحَدِّثَكَ فَأَكْذِبَكَ، وَأَنْ أَعِدَكَ فَأُخْلِفَكَ، وَكُنْتَ صَاحِبَ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَكُنْتُ وَاللهِ مُعْسِرًا قَالَ: قُلْتُ: آللَّهِ قَالَ: اللهِ قُلْتُ: آللَّهِ قَالَ: اللهِ قُلْتُ: آللَّهِ قَالَ: اللهِ قَالَ: فَأَتَى بِصَحِيفَتِهِ فَمَحَاهَا بِيَدِهِ، فَقَالَ: إِنْ وَجَدْتَ قَضَاءً فَاقْضِنِي، وَإِلَّا، أَنْتَ فِي حِلٍّ، فَأَشْهَدُ بَصَرُ عَيْنَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ - وَوَضَعَ إِصْبَعَيْهِ عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ - وَسَمْعُ أُذُنَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ، وَوَعَاهُ قَلْبِي هَذَا - وَأَشَارَ إِلَى مَنَاطِ قَلْبِهِ - رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: (مَنْ أَنْظَرَ مُعْسِرًا أَوْ وَضَعَ عَنْهُ، أَظَلَّهُ اللهُ فِي ظِلِّهِ). مسلم: (3006).

- تأمل رحمك الله ما الذي دعاه إلى التجاوز عنه والصبر على دينه: (فَأَشْهَدُ  بَصَرُ عَيْنَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ - وَوَضَعَ إِصْبَعَيْهِ عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ -  وَسَمْعُ أُذُنَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ، وَوَعَاهُ قَلْبِي هَذَا - وَأَشَارَ إِلَى  مَنَاطِ قَلْبِهِ - رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ  يَقُولُ ...).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- في حديث جابر الطويل وقصة أبي اليَسَرِ: (قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ لَهُ أَنَا: يَا عَمِّ لَوْ أَنَّكَ أَخَذْتَ بُرْدَةَ غُلَامِكَ، وَأَعْطَيْتَهُ مَعَافِرِيَّكَ، وَأَخَذْتَ مَعَافِرِيَّهُ وَأَعْطَيْتَهُ بُرْدَتَكَ، فَكَانَتْ عَلَيْكَ حُلَّةٌ وَعَلَيْهِ حُلَّةٌ، فَمَسَحَ رَأْسِي، وَقَالَ: اللهُمَّ بَارِكْ فِيهِ، يَا ابْنَ أَخِي بَصَرُ عَيْنَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ، وَسَمْعُ أُذُنَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ، وَوَعَاهُ قَلْبِي هَذَا - وَأَشَارَ إِلَى مَنَاطِ قَلْبِهِ - رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: (أَطْعِمُوهُمْ مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ، وَأَلْبِسُوهُمْ مِمَّا تَلْبَسُونَ)، وَكَانَ أَنْ أَعْطَيْتُهُ مِنْ مَتَاعِ الدُّنْيَا أَهْوَنَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنْ حَسَنَاتِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ. مسلم: (3007).

تأمل ما الذي حمله على المساواة بينه وبين غلامه مع العلم أنه يكفيه المواساة، فقط قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يَا  ابْنَ أَخِي بَصَرُ عَيْنَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ، وَسَمْعُ أُذُنَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ،  وَوَعَاهُ قَلْبِي هَذَا - وَأَشَارَ إِلَى مَنَاطِ قَلْبِهِ - رَسُولَ  اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ ...).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ، وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ المُسَيِّبِ، أَنَّ حَكِيمَ بْنَ حِزَامٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَعْطَانِي، ثُمَّ سَأَلْتُهُ، فَأَعْطَانِي، ثُمَّ سَأَلْتُهُ، فَأَعْطَانِي ثُمَّ قَالَ: (يَا حَكِيمُ، إِنَّ هَذَا المَالَ خَضِرَةٌ حُلْوَةٌ، فَمَنْ أَخَذَهُ بِسَخَاوَةِ نَفْسٍ بُورِكَ لَهُ فِيهِ، وَمَنْ أَخَذَهُ بِإِشْرَافِ نَفْسٍ لَمْ يُبَارَكْ لَهُ فِيهِ، كَالَّذِي يَأْكُلُ وَلاَ يَشْبَعُ، اليَدُ العُلْيَا خَيْرٌ مِنَ اليَدِ السُّفْلَى)، قَالَ حَكِيمٌ: فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالحَقِّ لاَ أَرْزَأُ أَحَدًا بَعْدَكَ شَيْئًا حَتَّى أُفَارِقَ الدُّنْيَا، فَكَانَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، يَدْعُو حَكِيمًا إِلَى العَطَاءِ، فَيَأْبَى أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ مِنْهُ، ثُمَّ إِنَّ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ دَعَاهُ لِيُعْطِيَهُ فَأَبَى أَنْ يَقْبَلَ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: إِنِّي أُشْهِدُكُمْ يَا مَعْشَرَ المُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى حَكِيمٍ، أَنِّي أَعْرِضُ عَلَيْهِ حَقَّهُ مِنْ هَذَا الفَيْءِ فَيَأْبَى أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ، فَلَمْ يَرْزَأْ حَكِيمٌ أَحَدًا مِنَ النَّاسِ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى تُوُفِّيَ. البخاري: (1472)، ومسلم: (1035).

- تأمل رحمك الله سرعة استجابته رضي الله عنه لنصح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له، حيث قال: (يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالحَقِّ لاَ أَرْزَأُ أَحَدًا بَعْدَكَ شَيْئًا حَتَّى أُفَارِقَ الدُّنْيَا...).

- بل تأمل تمسكه بالوعد حتى الممات، مع إلحاح الشيخين عليه في العطية: (فَلَمْ يَرْزَأْ حَكِيمٌ أَحَدًا مِنَ النَّاسِ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى تُوُفِّيَ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ حَمْزَةَ بْنِ أَبِي أُسَيْدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، يَقُولُ: وَهُوَ خَارِجٌ مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ فَاخْتَلَطَ الرِّجَالُ مَعَ النِّسَاءِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِلنِّسَاءِ: (اسْتَأْخِرْنَ، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَكُنَّ أَنْ تَحْقُقْنَ الطَّرِيقَ عَلَيْكُنَّ بِحَافَّاتِ الطَّرِيقِ)، فَكَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ تَلْتَصِقُ بِالْجِدَارِ حَتَّى إِنَّ ثَوْبَهَا لَيَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْجِدَارِ مِنْ لُصُوقِهَا بِهِ. أبو داود: (5272)، وحسنه الألباني.


تأمل: سرعة استجابتهنَّ وحرصهنَّ على العفة والحياء والخجل من مزاحمة الرجال في الطرقات.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنِ البَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ أَوَّلَ مَا قَدِمَ المَدِينَةَ نَزَلَ عَلَى أَجْدَادِهِ، أَوْ قَالَ أَخْوَالِهِ مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ، وَأَنَّهُ (صَلَّى قِبَلَ بَيْتِ المَقْدِسِ سِتَّةَ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا، أَوْ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا، وَكَانَ يُعْجِبُهُ أَنْ تَكُونَ قِبْلَتُهُ قِبَلَ البَيْتِ، وَأَنَّهُ صَلَّى أَوَّلَ صَلاَةٍ صَلَّاهَا صَلاَةَ العَصْرِ، وَصَلَّى مَعَهُ قَوْمٌ)، فَخَرَجَ رَجُلٌ مِمَّنْ صَلَّى مَعَهُ، فَمَرَّ عَلَى أَهْلِ مَسْجِدٍ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ، فَقَالَ: أَشْهَدُ بِاللَّهِ لَقَدْ صَلَّيْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قِبَلَ مَكَّةَ، فَدَارُوا كَمَا هُمْ قِبَلَ البَيْتِ، وَكَانَتِ اليَهُودُ قَدْ أَعْجَبَهُمْ إِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي قِبَلَ بَيْتِ المَقْدِسِ، وَأَهْلُ الكِتَابِ، فَلَمَّا وَلَّى وَجْهَهُ قِبَلَ البَيْتِ، أَنْكَرُوا ذَلِكَ. قَالَ زُهَيْرٌ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ، عَنِ البَرَاءِ فِي حَدِيثِهِ هَذَا: أَنَّهُ مَاتَ عَلَى القِبْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُحَوَّلَ رِجَالٌ وَقُتِلُوا، فَلَمْ نَدْرِ مَا نَقُولُ فِيهِمْ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: {وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ}. البخاري: (40).

- تأمل حرص الصحابة على دينهم والشفقة على إخوانهم الذين ماتوا قبل تحويل القبلة، وهذا من تمام الأخوة والحب في الله، انظر قولهم: (أَنَّهُ مَاتَ عَلَى القِبْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُحَوَّلَ رِجَالٌ وَقُتِلُوا، فَلَمْ نَدْرِ مَا نَقُولُ فِيهِمْ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

عن ربيعة بن كعب الأسلمي، قال: أعطاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرضًا وأعطى أبا بكر أرضًا قال: فاختلفنا في عِذْقٍ -يعني نخلة- فقلت أنا: هي من أرضي وقال أبو بكر: هي من أرضي فقال: يا أبا بكر أما ترى انظر أما ترى؟ إنها من أرضي فأبى وقال لي كلمة ندم عليها، فقال: يا ربيعة قل لي مثل ما قلت لك حتى تكون قصاصًا قال: قلت: لا، قال: فقال: والله إذًا لأستعدين عليك قال: قلت: أنت، نعم فانطلق يؤُمُّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واتبعته، وجاء ناس من قومي فقال: يرحم الله أبا بكر هو الذي قال لك ما قال ويستعدي عليك فانطلقوا معي فقلت لهم: أتدرون من هذا؟ هذا أبو بكر الصديق ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار يأتي رسول الله وهو غضبان فيغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لغضبه ويغضب الله عز وجل لغضب رسوله فيهلك ربيعة، ارجعوا فرددتهم وانطلقت وقد سبقني إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقص عليه فلما جئت قال لي: (يا ربيعة ما لك وللصديق؟)، قلت: يا رسول الله، إنه قال لي شيئًا، وقال لي: قل مثل ما قلت لك حتى يكون قصاصًا فقلت: لا أقول لك مثل ما قلت لي، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أجل فلا تقل له مثل ما قال لك؛ ولكن قل: يغفر الله لك يا أبا بكر)، فقلت: يغفر الله لك أبا بكر، يغفر الله لك أبا بكر، فولى أبو بكر رضي الله عنه وهو يبكي.  أبو داود الطيالسي في مسنده: (1270)، بسند حسن.

تأمل رحمك الله ربيعة: رغم اختلافه مع أبي بكر إلا أنه لم يهضم فضله: (هذا  أبو بكر الصديق ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار يأتي رسول الله وهو غضبان  فيغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لغضبه ويغضب الله عز وجل لغضب رسوله  فيهلك ربيعة).

بل تأمل سرعة الاعتراف بالخطأ والإصرار على إرضاء ربيعة، لا ضير إنه الصديق رضي الله عنه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الله المستعان

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ  خَرَجْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فِى غَزْوَةِ ذَاتِ  الرِّقَاعِ فَأُصِيبَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قَافِلاً وَجَاءَ زَوْجُهَا وَكَانَ  غَائِباً فَحَلَفَ أَنْ لاَ يَنْتَهِىَ حَتَّى يُهَرِيقَ دَماً فِى  أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فَخَرَجَ يَتْبَعُ أَثَرَ  النَّبِىِّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فَنَزَل النَّبِىُّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-  مَنْزِلاً فَقَالَ: (مَنْ رَجُلٌ يَكْلَؤُنَا لَيْلَتَنَا هَذِهِ)،  فَانْتَدَبَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَرَجُلٌ مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ  فَقَالاَ نَحْنُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. قَالَ: (فَكُونُوا بِفَمِ الشِّعْبِ)، قَالَ َكَانُوا نَزَلُوا إِلَى شِعْبٍ مِنَ الْوَادِى فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ  الرَّجُلاَنِ إِلَى فَمِ الشِّعْبِ قَالَ الأَنْصَارِىُّ لِلْمُهَاجِرِىّ  ِ  أَىُّ اللَّيْلِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيْكَ أَنْ أَكْفِيَكَهُ أَوَّلَهُ أَوْ  آخِرَهُ قَالَ اكْفِنِى أَوَّلَهُ . فَاضْطَجَعَ الْمُهَاجِرِىُّ فَنَامَ  وَقَامَ الأَنْصَارِىُّ يُصَلِّى وَأَتَى الرَّجُلُ فَلَمَّا رَأَى شَخْصَ  الرَّجُلِ عَرَفَ أَنَّهُ رَبِيئَةُ الْقَوْمِ فَرَمَاهُ بِسَهْمٍ  فَوَضَعَهُ فِيهِ فَنَزَعَهُ فَوَضَعَهُ وَثَبَتَ قَائِماً ُثمَّ رَمَاهُ  بِسَهْمٍ آخَرَ فَوَضَعَهُ فِيهِ فَنَزَعَهُ فَوَضَعَهُ وَثَبَتَ قَائِماً  ُثمَّ عَادَ لَهُ بِثَالِثٍ فَوَضَعَهُ فِيهِ فَنَزَعَهُ فَوَضَعَهُ ُثمَّ  رَكَعَ وَسَجَدَ ثُمَّ أَهَبَّ صَاحِبَهُ فَقَالَ جْلِسْ فَقَدْ أُوتِيتَ.  فَوَثَبَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُمَا الرَّجُلُ عَرَفَ أَنْ قَدْ نَذِرُوا بِهِ  فَهَرَبَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْمُهَاجِرِىُّ مَا بِالأَنْصَارِىّ  ِ مِنَ  الدِّمَاءِ قَالَ سَبْحَانَ اللَّهِ أَلاَ أَهْبَبْتَنِى. قَالَ كُنْتُ فِى سُورَةٍ أَقْرَؤُهَا فَلَمْ أُحِبَّ أَنْ أَقْطَعَهَا حَتَّى أُنْفِذَهَا.فَلَمَّا  تَابَعَ عَلَىَّ الرَّمْىَ رَكَعْتُ فَأُرِيتُكَ وَايْمُ اللَّهِ لَوْلاَ  أَنْ أُضَيِّعَ ثَغْراً أَمَرَنِى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-  بِحِفْظِهِ لَقَطَعَ نَفْسِى قَبْلَ أَنْ أَقْطَعَهَا أَوْ أُنْفِذَهَا). أحمد: (14704)، وحسنه الألباني.

تأمل حرصه في إتمام الصلاة؛ بل لذته التي وجدها وأراد ألا يخرج منها حتى لو خرجت نفسه، وما أخرجه منها إلا لحفظ إخوانه المجاهدين.
تأمل قوله: (قَالَ كُنْتُ فِى سُورَةٍ أَقْرَؤُهَا فَلَمْ أُحِبَّ أَنْ أَقْطَعَهَا حَتَّى أُنْفِذَهَا.فَل  مَّا  تَابَعَ عَلَىَّ الرَّمْىَ رَكَعْتُ فَأُرِيتُكَ وَايْمُ اللَّهِ لَوْلاَ  أَنْ أُضَيِّعَ ثَغْراً أَمَرَنِى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-  بِحِفْظِهِ لَقَطَعَ نَفْسِى قَبْلَ أَنْ أَقْطَعَهَا أَوْ أُنْفِذَهَا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ، حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ كَعْبِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، أَنَّ كَعْبَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ، أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّهُ تَقَاضَى ابْنَ أَبِي حَدْرَدٍ دَيْنًا لَهُ عَلَيْهِ فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي المَسْجِدِ، فَارْتَفَعَتْ أَصْوَاتُهُمَا حَتَّى سَمِعَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ فِي بَيْتِهِ، فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِمَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى كَشَفَ سِجْفَ حُجْرَتِهِ، وَنَادَى كَعْبَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: (يَا كَعْبُ)، قَالَ: لَبَّيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، فَأَشَارَ بِيَدِهِ أَنْ ضَعِ الشَّطْرَ مِنْ دَيْنِكَ، قَالَ كَعْبٌ: قَدْ فَعَلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (قُمْ فَاقْضِهِ). البخاري: (471).

تأمل قول كعب: (لَبَّيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ)، ليست استجابة وإنما استجابة بعد استجابة، تلخص لك قمة الاتباع.
بل تأمل سرعة استجابته فقد تحول من مطالب بدينه، لراضٍ يترك من ماله ما يراه صاحبه المدين: (قَدْ فَعَلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عن عُبَيْدُ اللهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ، أَنَّ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ، رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ: قَدِمَ عُيَيْنَةُ بْنُ حِصْنِ بْنِ حُذَيْفَةَ، فَنَزَلَ عَلَى ابْنِ أَخِيهِ الحُرِّ بْنِ قَيْسٍ، وَكَانَ مِنَ النَّفَرِ الَّذِينَ يُدْنِيهِمْ عُمَرُ، وَكَانَ القُرَّاءُ أَصْحَابَ مَجَالِسِ عُمَرَ وَمُشَاوَرَتِهِ  ، كُهُولاً كَانُوا أَوْ شُبَّانًا، فَقَالَ عُيَيْنَةُ لاِبْنِ أَخِيهِ: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي، لَكَ وَجْهٌ عِنْدَ هَذَا الأَمِيرِ، فَاسْتَأْذِنْ لِي عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: سَأَسْتَأْذِنُ لَكَ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ: فَاسْتَأْذَنَ الحُرُّ لِعُيَيْنَةَ، فَأَذِنَ لَهُ عُمَرُ، فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: هِيْ يَا ابْنَ الخَطَّابِ، فَوَاللهِ مَا تُعْطِينَا الجَزْلَ، وَلاَ تَحْكُمُ بَيْنَنَا بِالعَدْلِ، فَغَضِبَ عُمَرُ حَتَّى هَمَّ بِهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ الحُرُّ: يَا أَمِيرَ المُؤْمِنِينَ، إِنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ لِنَبِيِّهِ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ: {خُذِ العَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الجَاهِلِينَ} وَإِنَّ هَذَا مِنَ الجَاهِلِينَ، وَاللهِ مَا جَاوَزَهَا عُمَرُ حِينَ تَلاَهَا عَلَيْهِ، وَكَانَ وَقَّافًا عِنْدَ كِتَابِ اللهِ. البخاري: (4642).

تأمل سرعة استجابة الفاروق عمر لكلام الله عز وجل.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ رَبِّهِ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ زَيْدٍ، قَالَ: لَمَّا أَمَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالنَّاقُوسِ يُعْمَلُ لِيُضْرَبَ بِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لِجَمْعِ الصَّلَاةِ طَافَ بِي وَأَنَا نَائِمٌ رَجُلٌ يَحْمِلُ نَاقُوسًا فِي يَدِهِ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ أَتَبِيعُ النَّاقُوسَ؟ قَالَ: وَمَا تَصْنَعُ بِهِ؟ فَقُلْتُ: نَدْعُو بِهِ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ، قَالَ: أَفَلَا أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى مَا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ؟ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: بَلَى، قَالَ: فَقَالَ: تَقُولُ: اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الْفَلَاحِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الْفَلَاحِ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ اسْتَأْخَرَ عَنِّي غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ، ثُمَّ، فَمَنْقلت: وَتَقُولُ: إِذَا أَقَمْتَ الصَّلَاةَ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الْفَلَاحِ، قَدْ قَامَتِ الصَّلَاةُ، قَدْ قَامَتِ الصَّلَاةُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحْتُ، أَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ، بِمَا رَأَيْتُ فَقَالَ: (إِنَّهَا لَرُؤْيَا حَقٌّ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ، فَقُمْ مَعَ بِلَالٍ فَأَلْقِ عَلَيْهِ مَا رَأَيْتَ، فَلْيُؤَذِّنْ بِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ أَنْدَى صَوْتًا مِنْكَ)، فَقُمْتُ مَعَ بِلَالٍ، فَجَعَلْتُ أُلْقِيهِ عَلَيْهِ، وَيُؤَذِّنُ بِهِ، قَالَ: فَسَمِعَ ذَلِكَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ، وَهُوَ فِي بَيْتِهِ فَخَرَجَ يَجُرُّ رِدَاءَهُ، وَيَقُولُ: وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ [ص:136] مِثْلَ مَا رَأَى، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (فَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ). أبو داود: (499)، والترمذي: (189)، وابن ماجه: (706)، وأحمد: (16478)، وصححه الألباني.

تأمل همهم على دين الله عز وجل حتى أنهم يناما وهم مهمومون بأمر العبادة.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حُنَيْنٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ العَبَّاسِ، وَالمِسْوَرَ بْنَ مَخْرَمَةَ، اخْتَلَفَا بِالأَبْوَاءِ فَقَالَ: عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبَّاسٍ يَغْسِلُ المُحْرِمُ رَأْسَهُ، وَقَالَ المِسْوَرُ: لاَ يَغْسِلُ المُحْرِمُ رَأْسَهُ، فَأَرْسَلَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ العَبَّاسِ إِلَى أَبِي أَيُّوبَ الأَنْصَارِيِّ، فَوَجَدْتُهُ يَغْتَسِلُ بَيْنَ القَرْنَيْنِ، وَهُوَ يُسْتَرُ بِثَوْبٍ، فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ فَقُلْتُ: أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ حُنَيْنٍ، أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ العَبَّاسِ، أَسْأَلُكَ كَيْفَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَغْسِلُ رَأْسَهُ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ؟ فَوَضَعَ أَبُو أَيُّوبَ يَدَهُ عَلَى الثَّوْبِ، فَطَأْطَأَهُ حَتَّى بَدَا لِي رَأْسُهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لِإِنْسَانٍ يَصُبُّ عَلَيْهِ: اصْبُبْ، فَصَبَّ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، ثُمَّ حَرَّكَ رَأْسَهُ بِيَدَيْهِ فَأَقْبَلَ بِهِمَا وَأَدْبَرَ، وَقَالَ: (هَكَذَا رَأَيْتُهُ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَفْعَلُ). 
وفي رواية مسلم زاد: (فَقَالَ الْمِسْوَرُ لِابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ: لَا أُمَارِيكَ أَبَدًا). البخاري: (1840)، ومسلم: (1205).

- تأمل أدبهم في الخلاف، وشدة حرصهم على اتباع ما كان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والرجوع إلى من هو أوثق لحضوره فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل تأمل رجوع المِسْوَر للحق دون مكابرة، رضي الله عنهم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ، قَالَ: كَانَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ يُذَكِّرُ النَّاسَ فِي كُلِّ خَمِيسٍ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ: يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ لَوَدِدْتُ أَنَّكَ ذَكَّرْتَنَا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ؟ قَالَ: أَمَا إِنَّهُ يَمْنَعُنِي مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَكْرَهُ أَنْ أُمِلَّكُمْ، وَإِنِّي أَتَخَوَّلُكُمْ بِالْمَوْعِظَةِ  ، كَمَا كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَخَوَّلُنَا بِهَا، مَخَافَةَ السَّآمَةِ عَلَيْنَا. البخاري: (70)، ومسلم: (2821).

- تأمل شدة اتباعه في الدعوة والسير على خطى حبيبه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في القول والعمل ويقتفي أثره حتى في أيام موعظته وتذكيره.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ الحَارِثِ، أَنَّهُ تَزَوَّجَ ابْنَةً لِأَبِي إِهَابِ بْنِ عُزَيْزٍ فَأَتَتْهُ امْرَأَةٌ فَقَالَتْ: إِنِّي قَدْ أَرْضَعْتُ عُقْبَةَ وَالَّتِي تَزَوَّجَ، فَقَالَ لَهَا عُقْبَةُ: مَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكِ أَرْضَعْتِنِي، وَلاَ أَخْبَرْتِنِي، فَرَكِبَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَسَأَلَهُ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (كَيْفَ وَقَدْ قِيلَ)، فَفَارَقَهَا عُقْبَةُ، وَنَكَحَتْ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ. البخاري: (88).

- تأمل همته وحرصه على السؤال ومعرفة الحق حيث أنه رضي الله عنه: (فَرَكِبَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَسَأَلَهُ).

وتأمل استجابته وعدم تردده في البعد عن الحرام والعمل بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فَفَارَقَهَا عُقْبَةُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ: لَمْ أَزَلْ حَرِيصًا عَلَى أَنْ أَسْأَلَ عُمَرَ بْنَ الخَطَّابِ، عَنِ المَرْأَتَيْنِ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، اللَّتَيْنِ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: {إِنْ تَتُوبَا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ قُلُوبُكُمَا} [التحريم: 4] حَتَّى حَجَّ وَحَجَجْتُ مَعَهُ، وَعَدَلَ وَعَدَلْتُ مَعَهُ بِإِدَاوَةٍ فَتَبَرَّزَ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ فَسَكَبْتُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ مِنْهَا فَتَوَضَّأَ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: يَا أَمِيرَ المُؤْمِنِينَ مَنِ المَرْأَتَانِ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، اللَّتَانِ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: {إِنْ تَتُوبَا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ قُلُوبُكُمَا} [التحريم: 4]؟ قَالَ: وَاعَجَبًا لَكَ يَا ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ، هُمَا عَائِشَةُ وَحَفْصَةُ، ثُمَّ اسْتَقْبَلَ عُمَرُ الحَدِيثَ يَسُوقُهُ قَالَ: كُنْتُ أَنَا وَجَارٌ لِي مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ فِي بَنِي أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ، وَهُمْ مِنْ عَوَالِي المَدِينَةِ، وَكُنَّا نَتَنَاوَبُ النُّزُولَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَيَنْزِلُ يَوْمًا وَأَنْزِلُ يَوْمًا، فَإِذَا نَزَلْتُ جِئْتُهُ بِمَا حَدَثَ مِنْ خَبَرِ ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ مِنَ الوَحْيِ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ، وَإِذَا نَزَلَ فَعَلَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ، وَكُنَّا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ نَغْلِبُ النِّسَاءَ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْنَا عَلَى الأَنْصَارِ إِذَا قَوْمٌ تَغْلِبُهُمْ نِسَاؤُهُمْ، فَطَفِقَ نِسَاؤُنَا يَأْخُذْنَ مِنْ أَدَبِ نِسَاءِ الأَنْصَارِ، فَصَخِبْتُ عَلَى امْرَأَتِي فَرَاجَعَتْنِي، فَأَنْكَرْتُ أَنْ تُرَاجِعَنِي، قَالَتْ: وَلِمَ تُنْكِرُ أَنْ أُرَاجِعَكَ؟ فَوَاللَّهِ إِنَّ أَزْوَاجَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيُرَاجِعْنَهُ  ، وَإِنَّ إِحْدَاهُنَّ لَتَهْجُرُهُ اليَوْمَ حَتَّى اللَّيْلِ، فَأَفْزَعَنِي ذَلِكَ وَقُلْتُ لَهَا: قَدْ خَابَ مَنْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكِ مِنْهُنَّ، ثُمَّ جَمَعْتُ عَلَيَّ ثِيَابِي، فَنَزَلْتُ فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَى حَفْصَةَ فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: أَيْ حَفْصَةُ، أَتُغَاضِبُ إِحْدَاكُنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اليَوْمَ حَتَّى اللَّيْلِ؟ قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ، فَقُلْتُ: قَدْ خِبْتِ وَخَسِرْتِ، أَفَتَأْمَنِينَ أَنْ يَغْضَبَ اللَّهُ لِغَضَبِ رَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَتَهْلِكِي؟ لاَ تَسْتَكْثِرِي النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلاَ تُرَاجِعِيهِ فِي شَيْءٍ وَلاَ تَهْجُرِيهِ، وَسَلِينِي مَا بَدَا لَكِ، وَلاَ يَغُرَّنَّكِ أَنْ كَانَتْ جَارَتُكِ أَوْضَأَ مِنْكِ وَأَحَبَّ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُرِيدُ عَائِشَةَ - قَالَ عُمَرُ: وَكُنَّا قَدْ تَحَدَّثْنَا أَنَّ غَسَّانَ تُنْعِلُ الخَيْلَ لِغَزْوِنَا، فَنَزَلَ صَاحِبِي الأَنْصَارِيُّ يَوْمَ نَوْبَتِهِ، فَرَجَعَ إِلَيْنَا عِشَاءً فَضَرَبَ بَابِي ضَرْبًا شَدِيدًا، وَقَالَ: أَثَمَّ هُوَ؟ فَفَزِعْتُ فَخَرَجْتُ إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: قَدْ حَدَثَ اليَوْمَ أَمْرٌ عَظِيمٌ، قُلْتُ: مَا هُوَ، أَجَاءَ غَسَّانُ؟ قَالَ: لاَ، بَلْ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَأَهْوَلُ، طَلَّقَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نِسَاءَهُ، - وَقَالَ عُبَيْدُ بْنُ حُنَيْنٍ: سَمِعَ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ عَنْ عُمَرَ - فَقَالَ: اعْتَزَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَزْوَاجَهُ فَقُلْتُ: خَابَتْ حَفْصَةُ وَخَسِرَتْ، قَدْ كُنْتُ أَظُنُّ هَذَا يُوشِكُ أَنْ يَكُونَ، فَجَمَعْتُ عَلَيَّ ثِيَابِي، فَصَلَّيْتُ صَلاَةَ الفَجْرِ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَدَخَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَشْرُبَةً لَهُ فَاعْتَزَلَ فِيهَا، وَدَخَلْتُ عَلَى حَفْصَةَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَبْكِي، فَقُلْتُ: مَا يُبْكِيكِ أَلَمْ أَكُنْ حَذَّرْتُكِ هَذَا، أَطَلَّقَكُنَّ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ قَالَتْ: لاَ أَدْرِي، هَا هُوَ ذَا مُعْتَزِلٌ فِي المَشْرُبَةِ، فَخَرَجْتُ فَجِئْتُ إِلَى المِنْبَرِ، فَإِذَا حَوْلَهُ رَهْطٌ يَبْكِي بَعْضُهُمْ، فَجَلَسْتُ مَعَهُمْ قَلِيلًا، ثُمَّ غَلَبَنِي مَا أَجِدُ، فَجِئْتُ المَشْرُبَةَ الَّتِي فِيهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقُلْتُ لِغُلاَمٍ لَهُ أَسْوَدَ: اسْتَأْذِنْ لِعُمَرَ، فَدَخَلَ الغُلاَمُ فَكَلَّمَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ، فَقَالَ: كَلَّمْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَذَكَرْتُكَ لَهُ فَصَمَتَ، فَانْصَرَفْتُ حَتَّى جَلَسْتُ مَعَ الرَّهْطِ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ المِنْبَرِ، ثُمَّ غَلَبَنِي مَا أَجِدُ فَجِئْتُ فَقُلْتُ لِلْغُلاَمِ: اسْتَأْذِنْ لِعُمَرَ، فَدَخَلَ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ، فَقَالَ: قَدْ ذَكَرْتُكَ لَهُ فَصَمَتَ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَجَلَسْتُ مَعَ الرَّهْطِ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ المِنْبَرِ، ثُمَّ غَلَبَنِي مَا أَجِدُ، فَجِئْتُ الغُلاَمَ فَقُلْتُ: اسْتَأْذِنْ لِعُمَرَ، فَدَخَلَ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ إِلَيَّ فَقَالَ: قَدْ ذَكَرْتُكَ لَهُ فَصَمَتَ، فَلَمَّا وَلَّيْتُ مُنْصَرِفًا، قَالَ: إِذَا الغُلاَمُ يَدْعُونِي، فَقَالَ: قَدْ أَذِنَ لَكَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَإِذَا هُوَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَى رِمَالِ حَصِيرٍ، لَيْسَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ فِرَاشٌ، قَدْ أَثَّرَ الرِّمَالُ بِجَنْبِهِ، مُتَّكِئًا عَلَى وِسَادَةٍ مِنْ أَدَمٍ حَشْوُهَا لِيفٌ، فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ، ثُمَّ قُلْتُ وَأَنَا قَائِمٌ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَطَلَّقْتَ نِسَاءَكَ؟ فَرَفَعَ إِلَيَّ بَصَرَهُ فَقَالَ: «لاَ» فَقُلْتُ: اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، ثُمَّ قُلْتُ وَأَنَا قَائِمٌ أَسْتَأْنِسُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، لَوْ رَأَيْتَنِي وَكُنَّا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ نَغْلِبُ النِّسَاءَ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْنَا المَدِينَةَ إِذَا قَوْمٌ تَغْلِبُهُمْ نِسَاؤُهُمْ، فَتَبَسَّمَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَوْ رَأَيْتَنِي وَدَخَلْتُ عَلَى حَفْصَةَ فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: لاَ يَغُرَّنَّكِ أَنْ كَانَتْ جَارَتُكِ أَوْضَأَ مِنْكِ، وَأَحَبَّ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُرِيدُ عَائِشَةَ - فَتَبَسَّمَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَبَسُّمَةً أُخْرَى، فَجَلَسْتُ حِينَ رَأَيْتُهُ تَبَسَّمَ، فَرَفَعْتُ بَصَرِي فِي [ص:30] بَيْتِهِ، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا رَأَيْتُ فِي بَيْتِهِ شَيْئًا يَرُدُّ البَصَرَ، غَيْرَ أَهَبَةٍ ثَلاَثَةٍ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ادْعُ اللَّهَ فَلْيُوَسِّعْ عَلَى أُمَّتِكَ، فَإِنَّ فَارِسَ وَالرُّومَ قَدْ وُسِّعَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأُعْطُوا الدُّنْيَا، وَهُمْ لاَ يَعْبُدُونَ اللَّهَ، فَجَلَسَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئًا، فَقَالَ: «أَوَفِي هَذَا أَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ الخَطَّابِ، إِنَّ أُولَئِكَ قَوْمٌ عُجِّلُوا طَيِّبَاتِهِمْ فِي الحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا» فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ اسْتَغْفِرْ لِي، فَاعْتَزَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نِسَاءَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ الحَدِيثِ حِينَ أَفْشَتْهُ حَفْصَةُ إِلَى عَائِشَةَ تِسْعًا وَعِشْرِينَ لَيْلَةً، وَكَانَ قَالَ: «مَا أَنَا بِدَاخِلٍ عَلَيْهِنَّ شَهْرًا» مِنْ شِدَّةِ مَوْجِدَتِهِ عَلَيْهِنَّ حِينَ عَاتَبَهُ اللَّهُ، فَلَمَّا مَضَتْ تِسْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ لَيْلَةً دَخَلَ عَلَى عَائِشَةَ فَبَدَأَ بِهَا، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ عَائِشَةُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، إِنَّكَ كُنْتَ قَدْ أَقْسَمْتَ أَنْ لاَ تَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا شَهْرًا، وَإِنَّمَا أَصْبَحْتَ مِنْ تِسْعٍ وَعِشْرِينَ لَيْلَةً أَعُدُّهَا عَدًّا، فَقَالَ: «الشَّهْرُ تِسْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ لَيْلَةً» فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ الشَّهْرُ تِسْعًا وَعِشْرِينَ لَيْلَةً، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى آيَةَ التَّخَيُّرِ، فَبَدَأَ بِي أَوَّلَ امْرَأَةٍ مِنْ نِسَائِهِ فَاخْتَرْتُهُ، ثُمَّ خَيَّرَ نِسَاءَهُ كُلَّهُنَّ فَقُلْنَ مِثْلَ مَا قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ. البخاري: (5191).

- تأمل حرص ابن عباس على تعلم العلم من مصدره، حيث قال: (لَمْ  أَزَلْ حَرِيصًا عَلَى أَنْ أَسْأَلَ عُمَرَ بْنَ الخَطَّابِ، عَنِ  المَرْأَتَيْنِ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ).
- تأمل حرص الصحابة على تعلم العلم مع بعد مسكنهم وكثرة مشاغلهم، حيث قال عمر: (كُنْتُ  أَنَا وَجَارٌ لِي مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ فِي بَنِي أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ،  وَهُمْ مِنْ عَوَالِي المَدِينَةِ، وَكُنَّا نَتَنَاوَبُ النُّزُولَ عَلَى  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَيَنْزِلُ يَوْمًا  وَأَنْزِلُ يَوْمًا، فَإِذَا نَزَلْتُ جِئْتُهُ بِمَا حَدَثَ مِنْ خَبَرِ  ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ مِنَ الوَحْيِ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ، وَإِذَا نَزَلَ فَعَلَ  مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ).
- تأمل قول عمر رضي الله عنه للحق وعدم محابته لابنته حيث قال: (وَلاَ  يَغُرَّنَّكِ أَنْ كَانَتْ جَارَتُكِ أَوْضَأَ مِنْكِ وَأَحَبَّ إِلَى  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُرِيدُ عَائِشَةَ).
- تأمل حب الصحابة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قدموا حياته الخاصة بين زوجاته على قدوم العدو الذي قد يفتك بهم، حيث قال الأنصاري مجيبًا لعمر: (قُلْتُ:  مَا هُوَ، أَجَاءَ غَسَّانُ؟ قَالَ: لاَ، بَلْ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ  وَأَهْوَلُ، طَلَّقَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نِسَاءَهُ).
- تأمل حرص عمر على مواساة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإزالة ما به من غم وكرب، حيث لم يتركه حتى تبسم مرتين.
- تأمل شُغل عائشة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واهتمامها به حتى تعد أيام بُعده ولياليه، حيث قالت: (وَإِنَّمَا أَصْبَحْتَ مِنْ تِسْعٍ وَعِشْرِينَ لَيْلَةً أَعُدُّهَا عَدًّا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- في حادثة الإفك، قالت عائشة: (ثم تحولت واضطجعت على فراشي والله يعلم أني حينئذ بريئة وأن الله مبرئي  ببراءتي؛ ولكن والله ما كنت أظن أن الله منزل في شأني وحيًا يتلى لشأني في  نفسي كان أحقر من أن يتكلم الله في بأمر ولكن كنت أرجو أن يرى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم رؤيا يبرئني الله بها فوالله ما رام رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم مجلسه ولا خرج أحد من أهل *  البيت*    حتى أنزل عليه فأخذه ما كان يأخذه من البرحاء حتى إنه ليتحدر منه من  العرق مثل   الجمان   وهو في يوم شات من ثقل القول الذي أنزل عليه قالت  فسري عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يضحك فكانت أول كلمة تكلم بها أن  قال يا *  عائشة*   أما الله فقد برأك ...). البخاري: (3910).

- تأمل ذاك الخلق العظيم: (احتقار النفس)، وعدم رفعها في جناب الله فوق قدرها، حيث قالت: (لشأني في  نفسي كان أحقر من أن يتكلم الله في بأمر ...).

----------


## هيثم عزت محمود

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجمع ..

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجمع ..


وجزاك مثله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> - تأمل ذاك الخلق العظيم: (احتقار النفس)، وعدم رفعها في جناب الله فوق قدرها، حيث قالت: (لشأني في  نفسي كان أحقر من أن يتكلم الله في بأمر ...).


كلام نفيس جدًّا للإمام أبي العباس القرطبي رحمه الله قال في كتابه العظيم «المُفْهم» عند شرحه لقول عائشة رضي الله عنها في حديث  الإفك: (ولَشأني كان أحقر في نفسي من أن يتكلم الله عز وجل فيَّ بأمر  يتلى، ولكني كنت أرجو أن يرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم رؤيا  يبرئني الله بها)...
 قال: (في هذا دليلٌ على أن الذي يتعيَّنُ على أهل  الفضل والعلم والعبادة والمنزلة احتقارُ أنفُسِهم، وتركُ الالتفات إلى  أعمالهم وأحوالهم، وتجريدُ النظر إلى لطفِ الله ومِنَّتِه، وعفوِه ورحمته، وكرمه ومغفرتِه.
 وقد اغترّ كثيرٌ من الجهّال بالأعمال فلاحظوا أنفسَهم بعين استحقاق  الكرامات، وإجابةِ الدعوات، وزعموا أنهم ممن يُتبَرَّكُ بلقائهم، ويغتنَمُ  صالحُ دعائهم، وأنهم يجب احترامُهم وتعظيمُهم، فيُتمَسَّحُ بأثوابهم،  وتُقَبَّلُ أيديهم، ويَرَوْنَ أن لهم من المكانة عند الله بحيث ينتقم لهم  ممن تنقَّصَهم في الحال، وأن يأخذ مَن أساء الأدبَ عليهم من غير إمهال!  وهذه كلُّها نتائجُ الجهلِ العميم، والعقلِ غيرِ المستقيم، فإن ذلك إنما  يصدر من جاهلٍ مُعْجَبٍ بنفْسِه، غافِلٍ عن جُرْمه وذنْبِه، مغترٍّ بإمهال  الله عز وجل له عن أخْذِه. ولقد غلب أمثالُ هؤلاء الأنذالِ في هذه الأزمان  فاستتبعوا العوام، وعظُمَتْ بسببهم على أهل الدِّين المصائبُ والطَّوام.  فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون. وهذه نَفَثات مَصْدُور، وإلى الله عاقبة  الأمور).

تنبيه: الإمام أبو العباس القرطبي صاحب: (المُفْهم)، ليس هو أبا عبد الله القرطبي صاحب: (الجامع لأحكام القرآن)،  والثاني تلميذ الأول ورفيقه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، أَنَّهُ (تَوَضَّأَ فَغَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ، أَخَذَ غَرْفَةً مِنْ مَاءٍ، فَمَضْمَضَ بِهَا وَاسْتَنْشَقَ، ثُمَّ أَخَذَ غَرْفَةً مِنْ مَاءٍ، فَجَعَلَ بِهَا هَكَذَا، أَضَافَهَا إِلَى يَدِهِ الأُخْرَى، فَغَسَلَ بِهِمَا وَجْهَهُ، ثُمَّ أَخَذَ غَرْفَةً مِنْ مَاءٍ، فَغَسَلَ بِهَا يَدَهُ اليُمْنَى، ثُمَّ أَخَذَ غَرْفَةً مِنْ مَاءٍ، فَغَسَلَ بِهَا يَدَهُ اليُسْرَى، ثُمَّ مَسَحَ بِرَأْسِهِ، ثُمَّ أَخَذَ غَرْفَةً مِنْ مَاءٍ، فَرَشَّ عَلَى رِجْلِهِ اليُمْنَى حَتَّى غَسَلَهَا، ثُمَّ أَخَذَ غَرْفَةً أُخْرَى، فَغَسَلَ بِهَا رِجْلَهُ، يَعْنِي اليُسْرَى)، ثُمَّ قَالَ: هَكَذَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَوَضَّأُ. البخاري: (141).

- تأمل الحرص والاتباع والمراقبة: (هَكَذَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَوَضَّأُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، كَانَ يَرْمِي الجَمْرَةَ الدُّنْيَا بِسَبْعِ حَصَيَاتٍ، ثُمَّ يُكَبِّرُ عَلَى إِثْرِ كُلِّ حَصَاةٍ، ثُمَّ يَتَقَدَّمُ فَيُسْهِلُ، فَيَقُومُ مُسْتَقْبِلَ القِبْلَةِ قِيَامًا طَوِيلًا، فَيَدْعُو وَيَرْفَعُ يَدَيْهِ، ثُمَّ يَرْمِي الجَمْرَةَ الوُسْطَى كَذَلِكَ، فَيَأْخُذُ ذَاتَ الشِّمَالِ فَيُسْهِلُ وَيَقُومُ مُسْتَقْبِلَ القِبْلَةِ قِيَامًا طَوِيلًا، فَيَدْعُو وَيَرْفَعُ يَدَيْهِ، ثُمَّ يَرْمِي الجَمْرَةَ ذَاتَ العَقَبَةِ مِنْ بَطْنِ الوَادِي، وَلاَ يَقِفُ عِنْدَهَا، وَيَقُولُ: (هَكَذَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَفْعَلُ). البخاري: (1752).

- تأمل التمسك بغرزه صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هَكَذَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَفْعَلُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ نُعَيْمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ الْمُجْمِرِ، قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَغَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ فَأَسْبَغَ الْوُضُوءَ، ثُمَّ غَسَلَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى حَتَّى أَشْرَعَ فِي الْعَضُدِ، ثُمَّ يَدَهُ الْيُسْرَى حَتَّى أَشْرَعَ فِي الْعَضُدِ، ثُمَّ مَسَحَ رَأْسَهُ، ثُمَّ غَسَلَ رِجْلَهُ الْيُمْنَى حَتَّى أَشْرَعَ فِي السَّاقِ، ثُمَّ غَسَلَ رِجْلَهُ الْيُسْرَى حَتَّى أَشْرَعَ فِي السَّاقِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: (هَكَذَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَوَضَّأُ)، وَقَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «أَنْتُمُ الْغُرُّ الْمُحَجَّلُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مِنْ إِسْباغِ الْوُضُوءِ، فَمَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكمْ فَلْيُطِلْ غُرَّتَهُ وَتَحْجِيلَهُ). مسلم: (246).

- تأمل قوله: (هَكَذَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَوَضَّأُ)، لتعلم كيف ساد هؤلاء السادة.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ: ابْتَعْتُ زَيْتًا فِي السُّوقِ فَلَمَّا  اسْتَوْجَبْتُهُ لِنَفْسِي لَقِيَنِي رَجُلٌ فَأَعْطَانِي بِهِ رِبْحًا  حَسَنًا فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَضْرِبَ عَلَى يَدِهِ فَأَخَذَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ  خَلْفِي بِذِرَاعِي فَالْتَفَتُّ فَإِذَا زَيْدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ فَقَالَ:  لَا تَبِعْهُ حَيْثُ ابْتَعْتَهُ حَتَّى تَحُوزَهُ إِلَى رَحْلِكَ فَإِنَّ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (نَهَى أَنْ تُبَاعَ  السِّلَعُ حَيْثُ تُبْتَاعُ حَتَّى يَحُوزَهَا التُّجَّارُ إِلَى  رِحَالِهِمْ ). رواه أبو داود ( 3499 )، وحسَّنه الألباني في: صحيح أبي داود.

- تأمل قيام زيد رضي الله عنه بشعيرة النصح والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر والتذكير بأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كذا تأمل استجابة ابن عمر للنصح وعدم ردِّه الحق.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- أخرج أبو بكر المقري في كتاب: (الرُّخْصَةِ فِي تَقْبِيلِ الْيَدِ):  (29)،  عن عمار بن أبي عمار، أن زيد بن ثابت ركب يومًا، فأخذ ابن عباس  بركابه،  فقال: (تنح يا ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)، فقال : (هكذا أمرنا  أن نفعل بعلمائنا وكبرائنا)، فقال زيد:  (أرني يدك " فأخرج يده فقبلها)،  فقال: (هكذا أمرنا أن نفعل بأهل بيت نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم).

تأمل هذا هو خلق الكبير مع الصغير وذاك أدب الصغير مع كبير سنهم ومقدَّمِ علمهم، لتعلم لماذا سادة هؤلاء ودانت لهم رقاب الأعداء وقلوب الأحباب.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنْ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ، قَالَ: كَانَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ يُقَالُ لَهُ: أَبُو شُعَيْبٍ، وَكَانَ لَهُ غُلَامٌ لَحَّامٌ، فَرَأَى رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَعَرَفَ فِي وَجْهِهِ الْجُوعَ، فَقَالَ لِغُلَامِهِ: وَيْحَكَ، اصْنَعْ لَنَا طَعَامًا لِخَمْسَةِ نَفَرٍ، فَإِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَدْعُوَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَامِسَ خَمْسَةٍ، قَالَ: فَصَنَعَ، ثُمَّ أَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَدَعَاهُ خَامِسَ خَمْسَةٍ وَاتَّبَعَهُمْ رَجُلٌ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ الْبَابَ، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (إِنَّ هَذَا اتَّبَعَنَا، فَإِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تَأْذَنَ لَهُ، وَإِنْ شِئْتَ رَجَعَ)، قَالَ: لَا، بَلْ آذَنُ لَهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ. البخاري: (5461)، ومسلم: (2036).

تأمل وقف طويلًا أمام قوله رضي الله عنه: (فَرَأَى رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَعَرَفَ فِي وَجْهِهِ الْجُوعَ)، فكم تحمل في طياتها من معاني الحب ودصدق الاتباع.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ خَبَّابٍ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ قَيْنًا فِي الجَاهِلِيَّةِ، وَكَانَ لِي دَيْنٌ عَلَى العَاصِ بْنِ وَائِلٍ، قَالَ: فَأَتَاهُ يَتَقَاضَاهُ، فَقَالَ: لاَ أُعْطِيكَ حَتَّى تَكْفُرَ بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: (وَاللَّهِ لاَ أَكْفُرُ حَتَّى يُمِيتَكَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثَكَ)، قَالَ: فَذَرْنِي حَتَّى أَمُوتَ ثُمَّ أُبْعَثَ، فَسَوْفَ أُوتَى مَالًا وَوَلَدًا فَأَقْضِيكَ، فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيَةُ: {أَفَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ بِآيَاتِنَا وَقَالَ: لَأُوتَيَنَّ مَالًا وَوَلَدًا} [مريم: 77]. البخاري: (4734)، ومسلم: (2795).
تأمل: إيمانٌ لا يعتريه شكٌ ولا يتخلله يأسٌ، لا يرده عن دينه دنيا ولا مال، ولا يخاف في الحق لوم ولا بهتان، فقد رباه المؤيد بالحق من الجبار، رضي الله عنه وعن الصحابة الأخيار.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ قُرَّةَ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو بُرْدَةَ بْنُ أَبِي مُوسَى الأَشْعَرِيِّ، قَالَ: قَالَ لِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ: (هَلْ تَدْرِي مَا قَالَ أَبِي لِأَبِيكَ؟)، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لاَ، قَالَ: فَإِنَّ أَبِي قَالَ لِأَبِيكَ: (يَا أَبَا مُوسَى، هَلْ يَسُرُّكَ إِسْلاَمُنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَهِجْرَتُنَا مَعَهُ، وَجِهَادُنَا مَعَهُ، وَعَمَلُنَا كُلُّهُ مَعَهُ، بَرَدَ لَنَا، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ عَمَلٍ عَمِلْنَاهُ بَعْدَهُ نَجَوْنَا مِنْهُ، كَفَافًا رَأْسًا بِرَأْسٍ؟)، فَقَالَ أَبِي: (لاَ وَاللَّهِ، قَدْ جَاهَدْنَا بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَصَلَّيْنَا، وَصُمْنَا، وَعَمِلْنَا خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا، وَأَسْلَمَ عَلَى أَيْدِينَا بَشَرٌ كَثِيرٌ، وَإِنَّا لَنَرْجُو ذَلِكَ)، فَقَالَ أَبِي: (لَكِنِّي أَنَا، وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ عُمَرَ بِيَدِهِ، لَوَدِدْتُ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ بَرَدَ لَنَا، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عَمِلْنَاهُ بَعْدُ نَجَوْنَا مِنْهُ كَفَافًا رَأْسًا بِرَأْسٍ)، فَقُلْتُ: (إِنَّ أَبَاكَ وَاللَّهِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَبِي). البخاري: (3915).

- تأمل خوفهم من عدم القبول وعدم التباهي بالأعمال هضمًا للنفس، واعترافهم بالفضل وقول الحق حتى لو كان على أحب الناس إليهم.


(برد لنا)، أي: ثبت وسلم. 
(كفافا)، أي: سواء بسواء لا لنا ولا علينا.
(لنرجو ذلك)، أي: ثواب ما عملناه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي عُبَيْدٍ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ آتِي مَعَ سَلَمَةَ بْنِ الأَكْوَعِ فَيُصَلِّي عِنْدَ الأُسْطُوَانَةِ الَّتِي عِنْدَ المُصْحَفِ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا مُسْلِمٍ، أَرَاكَ تَتَحَرَّى الصَّلاَةَ عِنْدَ هَذِهِ الأُسْطُوَانَةِ  ، قَالَ: فَإِنِّي (رَأَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَحَرَّى الصَّلاَةَ عِنْدَهَا). البخاري: (502).

- تأمل: ما دفعه للصلاة عندها؛ إلا اتباعه وتمسكه بعرز نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن طَلْحَة بْن نَافِعٍ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللهِ، يَقُولُ: أَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِيَدِي ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ إِلَى مَنْزِلِهِ، فَأَخْرَجَ إِلَيْهِ فِلَقًا مِنْ خُبْزٍ، فَقَالَ: مَا مِنْ أُدُمٍ؟ فَقَالُوا: لَا إِلَّا شَيْءٌ مِنْ خَلٍّ. قَالَ: فَإِنَّ الْخَلَّ نِعْمَ الْأُدُمُ. قَالَ جَابِرٌ: (فَمَا زِلْتُ أُحِبُّ الْخَلَّ مُنْذُ سَمِعْتُهَا مِنْ نَبِيِّ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ). وقَالَ طَلْحَةُ: (مَا زِلْتُ أُحِبُّ الْخَلَّ مُنْذُ سَمِعْتُهَا مِنْ جَابِرٍ). مسلم: (2052).

- تأمل مسلسل بالحب والاتباع.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ، قَالَ: سَأَلْنَا ابْنَ عُمَرَ عَنْ رَجُلٍ طَافَ بِالْبَيْتِ العُمْرَةَ، وَلَمْ يَطُفْ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالمَرْوَةِ، أَيَأْتِي امْرَأَتَهُ؟ فَقَالَ: قَدِمَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، (فَطَافَ بِالْبَيْتِ سَبْعًا، وَصَلَّى خَلْفَ المَقَامِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَطَافَ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالمَرْوَةِ)، وَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ. البخاري: (395).

- تأمل عذوبة وسهولة ويسر الجواب؛ أنْ دله على فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ بيانًا للتمسك والاقتداء العملي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ، أَنَّهُ كَانَ مَرِيضًا فَبَصَقَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ - أَوْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْصُقَ، عَنْ يَمِينِهِ - فَقَالَ: (مَا بَصَقْتُ، عَنْ يَمِينِي مُنْذُ أَسْلَمْتُ). عبد الرزاق في المصنف: (1700)، والطبراني في معجمه الكبير: (341)، قال الهيثمي في المجمع: (9/ 311): (ورجاله رجال الصحيح).

- تأمل التمسك بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى في مرضه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عِكْرِمَةَ، قَالَ لِي ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ وَلِابْنِهِ عَلِيٍّ: انْطَلِقَا إِلَى أَبِي سَعِيدٍ فَاسْمَعَا مِنْ حَدِيثِهِ، فَانْطَلَقْنَا فَإِذَا هُوَ فِي حَائِطٍ يُصْلِحُهُ، فَأَخَذَ رِدَاءَهُ فَاحْتَبَى، ثُمَّ أَنْشَأَ يُحَدِّثُنَا حَتَّى أَتَى ذِكْرُ بِنَاءِ المَسْجِدِ، فَقَالَ: كُنَّا نَحْمِلُ لَبِنَةً لَبِنَةً وَعَمَّارٌ لَبِنَتَيْنِ لَبِنَتَيْنِ، فَرَآهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَيَنْفُضُ التُّرَابَ عَنْهُ ، وَيَقُولُ : وَيْحَ عَمَّارٍ ، تَقْتُلُهُ الفِئَةُ البَاغِيَةُ، يَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الجَنَّةِ، وَيَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى النَّارِ قَالَ: يَقُولُ عَمَّارٌ: (أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الفِتَنِ). البخاري: (447).

- تأمل التواضع: حبر الأمة وترجمان القرآن يأمر تلمذه وابنه بالذهاب للتعلم من أبي سعيد الخدري، وهو أعلم وأوسع علمًا، فإن أردت الأدب فثمَّ هو !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن زَيْدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: لَأَرْمُقَنَّ صَلَاةَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اللَّيْلَةَ، (فَصَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ خَفِيفَتَيْنِ، ثُمَّ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ طَوِيلَتَيْنِ طَوِيلَتَيْنِ طَوِيلَتَيْنِ، ثُمَّ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَهُمَا دُونَ اللَّتَيْنِ قَبْلَهُمَا، ثُمَّ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَهُمَا دُونَ اللَّتَيْنِ قَبْلَهُمَا، ثُمَّ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَهُمَا دُونَ اللَّتَيْنِ قَبْلَهُمَا، ثُمَّ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ وَهُمَا دُونَ اللَّتَيْنِ قَبْلَهُمَا، ثُمَّ أَوْتَرَ فَذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَ عَشْرَةَ رَكْعَةً). مسلم: (765).

- تأمل طويلًا قوله رضي الله عنه: (لَأَرْمُقَنَّ صَلَاةَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اللَّيْلَةَ).

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بكم


آمين، وبكم نفعنا الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك مثله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- روى البخاري (1274): (أن عبد الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أتي يَوْمًا بِطَعَامِهِ فَقَالَ: قُتِلَ مُصْعَبُ بْنُ عُمَيْرٍ وَكَانَ خَيْرًا مِنِّي فَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لَهُ  مَا يُكَفَّنُ فِيهِ إِلَّا بُرْدَةٌ، وَقُتِلَ حَمْزَةُ، أَوْ رَجُلٌ  آخَرُ، خَيْرٌ مِنِّي، فَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لَهُ مَا يُكَفَّنُ فِيهِ إِلَّا  بُرْدَةٌ، لَقَدْ خَشِيتُ أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدْ عُجِّلَتْ لَنَا  طَيِّبَاتُنَا فِي حَيَاتِنَا الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ جَعَلَ يَبْكِي)، وفي  رواية للبخاري (4045): (وَقَدْ خَشِينَا أَنْ تَكُونَ حَسَنَاتُنَا  عُجِّلَتْ لَنَا، ثُمَّ جَعَلَ يَبْكِي حَتَّى تَرَكَ الطَّعَامَ).

- تأمل تذكره لإخوانه بعد مماتهم، وذكره لفضلهم، وهضمه لحق نفسه، وخوفه من سوء الخاتمة، وهو من المبشرين بالجنة.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال  ابن تيمية: (وأما  الخلفاء والصحابة؛ فكل خير فيه المسلمون إلى يوم القيامة من الإيمان،   والإسلام، والقرآن، والعلم، والمعارف، والعبادات، ودخول الجنة، والنجاة من  النار ، وانتصارهم على الكفار، وعلو كلمة الله؛ فإنما هو ببركة ما فعله  الصحابة الذين  بلغوا الدين، وجاهدوا في سبيل الله، وكل مؤمن آمن بالله؛  فللصحابة رضي الله  عنهم عليه فضل إلى يوم القيامة، وكل خير فيه الشيعة  وغيرهم فهو ببركة  الصحابة، وخير الصحابة تبع لخير الخلفاء الراشدين فهم  كانوا أقوم بكل خير  في الدين، والدنيا من سائر الصحابة، فكيف يكون هؤلاء  منبع الشر، ويكون أولئك  الرافضة منبع الخير، ومعلوم أن الرافضي يوالي  أولئك الرافضة، ويعادي الصحابة،  فهل هذا إلا من شر من أعمى الله بصيرته؛  فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى  القلوب التي في الصدور). [منهاج السنة النبوية: (6 / 254)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال بشر بن الحارث: (أوثق عملي في نفسي؛ حب أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم). [حلية الأولياء: (8/ 338)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، قَالَ: كَانَتِ امْرَأَةٌ لِعُمَرَ تَشْهَدُ صَلاَةَ الصُّبْحِ وَالعِشَاءِ فِي الجَمَاعَةِ فِي المَسْجِدِ، فَقِيلَ لَهَا: لِمَ تَخْرُجِينَ وَقَدْ تَعْلَمِينَ أَنَّ عُمَرَ يَكْرَهُ ذَلِكَ وَيَغَارُ؟ قَالَتْ: وَمَا يَمْنَعُهُ أَنْ يَنْهَانِي؟ قَالَ: يَمْنَعُهُ قَوْلُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (لاَ تَمْنَعُوا إِمَاءَ اللَّهِ مَسَاجِدَ  اللَّهِ). البخاري: (900).

- تأمل السبب الذي منع عمر -رضي الله عنه- من منعها؛ هو امتثال قول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فقدم أمر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم على رغبات نفسه وإمضاء غيرته.
قَالَتْ: (وَمَا يَمْنَعُهُ أَنْ يَنْهَانِي)؟ قَالَ: (يَمْنَعُهُ قَوْلُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلِ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ، وَهُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى المِنْبَرِ، أَذَّنَ المُؤَذِّنُ، قَالَ: اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، قَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ: «اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ»، قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، فَقَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ: «وَأَنَا»، فَقَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، فَقَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ: «وَأَنَا»، فَلَمَّا أَنْ قَضَى التَّأْذِينَ، قَالَ: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى هَذَا المَجْلِسِ، حِينَ أَذَّنَ المُؤَذِّنُ، يَقُولُ مَا سَمِعْتُمْ مِنِّي مِنْ مَقَالَتِي). البخاري: (914).

- تأمل حرصه -رضي الله عنه- على التمسك والاقتداء بفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ جَرِيرِ بْنِ حَازِمٍ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ الحَسَنَ، يَقُولُ: حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ تَغْلِبَ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُتِيَ بِمَالٍ -أَوْ سَبْيٍ- فَقَسَمَهُ، فَأَعْطَى رِجَالًا وَتَرَكَ رِجَالًا، فَبَلَغَهُ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ تَرَكَ عَتَبُوا، فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ، ثُمَّ أَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: (أَمَّا بَعْدُ فَوَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأُعْطِي الرَّجُلَ، وَأَدَعُ الرَّجُلَ، وَالَّذِي أَدَعُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنَ الَّذِي أُعْطِي، وَلَكِنْ أُعْطِي أَقْوَامًا لِمَا أَرَى فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مِنَ الجَزَعِ وَالهَلَعِ، وَأَكِلُ أَقْوَامًا إِلَى مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مِنَ الغِنَى وَالخَيْرِ، فِيهِمْ عَمْرُو بْنُ تَغْلِبَ)، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا أُحِبُّ أَنَّ لِي بِكَلِمَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حُمْرَ النَّعَمِ. البخاري: (923).


- تأمل ماذا أفرحه وأدخل السرور إلى قلبه؛ شهادة -النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- له -رضي الله عنه- بقوة إيمانه وغنى قلبه بالله، وليس غنى اليد بالمال، فعدَّها خير من حُمْر النعم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن همام قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَنَسُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ، قَالَ: اسْتَقْبَلْنَا أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ حِينَ قَدِمَ مِنَ الشَّأْمِ، فَلَقِينَاهُ بِعَيْنِ التَّمْرِ فَرَأَيْتُهُ (يُصَلِّي عَلَى حِمَارٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ مِنْ ذَا الجَانِبِ) - يَعْنِي عَنْ يَسَارِ القِبْلَةِ - فَقُلْتُ: رَأَيْتُكَ تُصَلِّي لِغَيْرِ القِبْلَةِ، فَقَالَ: (لَوْلاَ أَنِّي رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَعَلَهُ لَمْ أَفْعَلْهُ). [البخاري: (1100)، مسلم: (702)].

- تأمل قوله -رضي الله عنه- الدال على صحة استدلاله، وشدة اتباعه، وسلامة منهجه: (لَوْلاَ أَنِّي رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَعَلَهُ لَمْ أَفْعَلْهُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- سَافَرَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، فَقَالَ: (صَحِبْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَمْ أَرَهُ يُسَبِّحُ فِي السَّفَرِ، وَقَالَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ: (لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ إِسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ). [البخاري: (1101)].

- تأمل شدة اتباعه -رضي الله عنه- وأن التأسي بفعل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- خير وأبقى من فعل غيره.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

" لم أره يسبح في السفر"  أليس التسبيح ذكر؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> " لم أره يسبح في السفر"  أليس التسبيح ذكر؟


المقصود بالتسبيح في الحديث: صلاة النافلة، كما في حديث عائشة عند البخاري: (1123)، قالت: (ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُسَبِّح سُبْحة الضحى، وإني لأسبحها).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل زينب بنت جحش عن أمري، فقال: (يا زينب، ما علمتِ؟ ما رأيتِ؟)، فقالت: يا رسول الله، أحمي سمعي وبصري، والله ما علمتُ عليها إلا خيرًا)، قالت: (وهي التي كانت تُساميني فعصمها الله بالورع).[متفق عليه].

- تأمل الورع الذي يجعل العاقل يتحير؛ أيتعجب من ورع أمنا زينب، أم من أمنا عائشة، فنسأل الله أن يعصمنا بالورع ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنِي أَبِي الزُّبَيْرُ: أَنَّهُ لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ أُحُدٍ أَقْبَلَتِ امْرَأَةٌ تَسْعَى، حَتَّى إِذَا كَادَتْ أَنْ تُشْرِفَ عَلَى الْقَتْلَى، قَالَ: فَكَرِهَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ تَرَاهُمْ. فَقَالَ: " الْمَرْأَةَ الْمَرْأَةَ ". قَالَ الزُّبَيْرُ: فَتَوَسَّمْتُ أَنَّهَا أُمِّي صَفِيَّةُ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ أَسْعَى إِلَيْهَا، فَأَدْرَكْتُهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْتَهِيَ إِلَى الْقَتْلَى، قَالَ: فَلَدَمَتْ فِي صَدْرِي، وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَةً جَلْدَةً، قَالَتْ: إِلَيْكَ لَا أَرْضَ لَكَ، قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَزَمَ عَلَيْكِ. قَالَ: فَوَقَفَتْ وَأَخْرَجَتْ ثَوْبَيْنِ مَعَهَا، فَقَالَتْ: هَذَانِ ثَوْبَانِ جِئْتُ بِهِمَا لِأَخِي حَمْزَةَ، فَقَدْ بَلَغَنِي مَقْتَلُهُ فَكَفِّنُوهُ فِيهِمَا، قَالَ: فَجِئْنَا بِالثَّوْبَيْنِ لِنُكَفِّنَ فِيهِمَا حَمْزَةَ، فَإِذَا إِلَى جَنْبِهِ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ قَتِيلٌ، قَدْ فُعِلَ بِهِ كَمَا فُعِلَ بِحَمْزَةَ، قَالَ: فَوَجَدْنَا غَضَاضَةً وَحَيَاءً أَنْ نُكَفِّنَ حَمْزَةَ فِي ثَوْبَيْنِ، وَالْأَنْصَارِي  ُّ لَا كَفَنَ لَهُ، فَقُلْنَا: لِحَمْزَةَ ثَوْبٌ، وَلِلِأَنْصَارِ  يِّ ثَوْبٌ، فَقَدَرْنَاهُمَ  ا فَكَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَكْبَرَ مِنَ الآخَرِ، فَأَقْرَعْنَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَكَفَّنَّا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا فِي الثَّوْبِ الَّذِي طَارَ لَهُ). [أخرجه أحمد في المسند: (1418)، وحسنه محققو المسند].

- تأمل رغم غضبها على قتل أخيها وتعنيفها لابنها، مجرد أن علمت بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توقفت وتمالكت نفسها وقدمت أمره -صلى الله عليه وسلم- على رغبتها، (فقلت: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَزَمَ عَلَيْكِ. قَالَ: فَوَقَفَتْ وَأَخْرَجَتْ ثَوْبَيْنِ مَعَهَا).

- وتأمل انصاف الصحابة وعدلهم حتى في الموت لا يفضلون واحدًا منهم على الآخر، فكفنوا كل واحد بثوب، ولما كان أحدهما أكبر من الآخر اقرعوا بينهما،  (فَوَجَدْنَا غَضَاضَةً وَحَيَاءً أَنْ نُكَفِّنَ حَمْزَةَ فِي ثَوْبَيْنِ، وَالْأَنْصَارِي  ُّ لَا كَفَنَ لَهُ، فَقُلْنَا: لِحَمْزَةَ ثَوْبٌ، وَلِلِأَنْصَارِ  يِّ ثَوْبٌ، فَقَدَرْنَاهُمَ  ا فَكَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَكْبَرَ مِنَ الآخَرِ، فَأَقْرَعْنَا بَيْنَهُمَا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن أبي أسيد الأنصاري رضي الله عنه أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ - وَهُوَ خَارِجٌ مِنْ الْمَسْجِدِ فَاخْتَلَطَ الرِّجَالُ مَعَ النِّسَاءِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ - فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِلنِّسَاءِ : (اسْتَأْخِرْنَ ، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَكُنَّ أَنْ تَحْقُقْنَ الطَّرِيقَ ، عَلَيْكُنَّ بِحَافَّاتِ الطَّرِيقِ )؛ فَكَانَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ تَلْتَصِقُ بِالْجِدَارِ حَتَّى إِنَّ ثَوْبَهَا لَيَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْجِدَارِ مِنْ لُصُوقِهَا بِهِ. [ أبو داود (5272)، وصححه الألباني في المشكاة (4727)].

تأمل أدبهنَّ ومبادرتهنَّ لتحقيق أمر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

-  عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ، قَالَ: بَعَثَنِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مُصَدِّقًا عَلَى بَلِيٍّ وَعُذْرَةَ وَجَمِيعِ بَنِي سَعْدِ بْنِ هُذَيْمِ بْنِ قُضَاعَةَ، وَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ، فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ: مِنْ قُضَاعَةَ، قَالَ: فَصَدَّقْتُهُمْ  ، حَتَّى مَرَرْتُ بِآخِرِ رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ، وَكَانَ مَنْزِلُهُ وَبَلَدُهُ مِنْ أَقْرَبِ مَنَازِلِهِمْ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ. قَالَ: فَلَمَّا جَمَعَ إِلَيَّ مَالَهُ لَمْ أَجِدْ عَلَيْهِ فِيهَا إِلَّا ابْنَةَ مَخَاضٍ، يَعْنِي: فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ أَنَّهَا صَدَقَتُهُ،. قَالَ: فَقَالَ: ذَاكَ مَا لَا لَبَنَ فِيهِ وَلَا ظَهْرَ، وَايْمُ اللهِ مَا قَامَ فِي مَالِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلَا رَسُولٌ لَهُ قَطُّ قَبْلَكَ، وَمَا كُنْتُ لِأُقْرِضَ اللهَ مِنْ مَالِي مَا لَا لَبَنَ فِيهِ وَلَا ظَهْرَ، وَلَكِنْ هَذِهِ نَاقَةٌ فَتِيَّةٌ سَمِينَةٌ فَخُذْهَا.قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: مَا أَنَا بِآخِذٍ مَا لَمْ أُومَرْ بِهِ، فَهَذَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْكَ قَرِيبٌ، فَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُ فَتَعْرِضَ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَرَضْتَ عَلَيَّ فَافْعَلْ، فَإِنْ قَبِلَهُ مِنْكَ قَبِلَهُ، وَإِنْ رَدَّهُ عَلَيْكَ رَدَّهُ. قَالَ: فَإِنِّي فَاعِلٌ. قَالَ: فَخَرَجَ مَعِي وَخَرَجَ بِالنَّاقَةِ الَّتِي عَرَضَ عَلَيَّ حَتَّى قَدِمْنَا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. قَالَ: فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا نَبِيَّ اللهِ أَتَانِي رَسُولُكَ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنِّي صَدَقَةَ مَالِي، وَايْمُ اللهِ مَا قَامَ فِي مَالِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلَا رَسُولٌ لَهُ قَطُّ قَبْلَهُ، فَجَمَعْتُ لَهُ مَالِي، فَزَعَمَ أَنَّ عَلَيَّ فِيهِ ابْنَةَ مَخَاضٍ، وَذَلِكَ مَا لَا لَبَنَ فِيهِ وَلَا ظَهْرَ، وَقَدْ عَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ نَاقَةً فَتِيَّةً سَمِينَةً لِيَأْخُذَهَا فَأَبَى عَلَيَّ ذَلِكَ، وَقَالَ: هَا هِيَ هَذِهِ قَدْ جِئْتُكَ بِهَا يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ خُذْهَا. قَالَ: فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ذَلِكَ الَّذِي عَلَيْكَ فَإِنْ تَطَوَّعْتَ بِخَيْرٍ قَبِلْنَاهُ مِنْكَ. وَآجَرَكَ اللهُ فِيهِ " قَالَ: فَهَا هِيَ ذِهْ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ قَدْ جِئْتُكَ بِهَا فَخُذْهَا. قَالَ: فَأَمَرَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِقَبْضِهَا، وَدَعَا لَهُ فِي مَالِهِ بِالْبَرَكَةِ). [أبو داود: (1583)، وأحمد: (21279)، واللفظ له، وقال النووي في المجموع: (إسناده صحيح أو حسن)، وحسنه محققو المسند].

- تأمل حرصه -رضي الله عنه- أن لا يخرج من ماله إلا أحسنه: (وَمَا كُنْتُ لِأُقْرِضَ اللهَ مِنْ مَالِي مَا لَا لَبَنَ فِيهِ وَلَا ظَهْرَ، وَلَكِنْ هَذِهِ نَاقَةٌ فَتِيَّةٌ سَمِينَةٌ فَخُذْهَا).

- كذا تأمل فعل المُصَدِّق -أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه- لم يقبل منه صنيعه إلا بعد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: ( مَا أَنَا بِآخِذٍ مَا لَمْ أُومَرْ بِهِ،فَهَذَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْكَ قَرِيبٌ، فَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُ فَتَعْرِضَ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَرَضْتَ عَلَيَّ فَافْعَلْ، فَإِنْ قَبِلَهُ مِنْكَ قَبِلَهُ، وَإِنْ رَدَّهُ عَلَيْكَ رَدَّهُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: بَلَغَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ بَنِي عَمْرِو بْنِ عَوْفٍ بِقُبَاءٍ كَانَ بَيْنَهُمْ شَيْءٌ، فَخَرَجَ يُصْلِحُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي أُنَاسٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ، فَحُبِسَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَحَانَتِ الصَّلاَةُ، فَجَاءَ بِلاَلٌ إِلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ، إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَدْ حُبِسَ، وَقَدْ حَانَتِ الصَّلاَةُ، فَهَلْ لَكَ أَنْ تَؤُمَّ النَّاسَ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ إِنْ شِئْتَ، فَأَقَامَ بِلاَلٌ الصَّلاَةَ وَتَقَدَّمَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، فَكَبَّرَ لِلنَّاسِ وَجَاءَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَمْشِي فِي الصُّفُوفِ يَشُقُّهَا شَقًّا، حَتَّى قَامَ فِي الصَّفِّ، فَأَخَذَ النَّاسُ فِي التَّصْفِيحِ - قَالَ سَهْلٌ: التَّصْفِيحُ: هُوَ التَّصْفِيقُ - قَالَ: وَكَانَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، لاَ يَلْتَفِتُ فِي صَلاَتِهِ، فَلَمَّا أَكْثَرَ النَّاسُ التَفَتَ فَإِذَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ يَأْمُرُهُ: (أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ)، فَرَفَعَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، يَدَهُ فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ، ثُمَّ رَجَعَ القَهْقَرَى وَرَاءَهُ حَتَّى قَامَ فِي الصَّفِّ، وَتَقَدَّمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَصَلَّى لِلنَّاسِ، فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى النَّاسِ، فَقَالَ: (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، مَا لَكُمْ حِينَ نَابَكُمْ شَيْءٌ فِي الصَّلاَةِ أَخَذْتُمْ بِالتَّصْفِيحِ؟ إِنَّمَا التَّصْفِيحُ لِلنِّسَاءِ، مَنْ نَابَهُ شَيْءٌ فِي صَلاَتِهِ فَلْيَقُلْ: سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ)، ثُمَّ التَفَتَ إِلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، فَقَالَ: (يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ، مَا مَنَعَكَ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ لِلنَّاسِ حِينَ أَشَرْتُ إِلَيْكَ؟)، قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: (مَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لِابْنِ أَبِي قُحَافَةَ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ). [البخاري: (1218)].

- تأمل أدب الصديق -رضي الله عنه- مع الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- عندما طلب منه بلال -رضي الله عنه- أن يصلي بهم، (نَعَمْ إِنْ شِئْتَ).

-وتأمل أدبه مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، (مَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لِابْنِ أَبِي قُحَافَةَ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ)، ولم يقل ما كان ينبغي لي ولا لأبي بكر تحقيرًا لنفسه واستصغارًا لمرتبته.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ أَوْسٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي عَنْبَسَةُ بْنُ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ، فِي مَرَضِهِ الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ بِحَدِيثٍ يَتَسَارُّ إِلَيْهِ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ أُمَّ حَبِيبَةَ، تَقُولُ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، يَقُولُ: (مَنْ صَلَّى اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ رَكْعَةً فِي يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ، بُنِيَ لَهُ بِهِنَّ بَيْتٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ)، قَالَتْ أُمُّ حَبِيبَةَ: (فَمَا تَرَكْتُهُنَّ مُنْذُ سَمِعْتُهُنَّ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ)، وَقَالَ عَنْبَسَةُ: (فَمَا تَرَكْتُهُنَّ مُنْذُ سَمِعْتُهُنَّ مِنْ أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ)، وَقَالَ عَمْرُو بْنُ أَوْسٍ: (مَا تَرَكْتُهُنَّ مُنْذُ سَمِعْتُهُنَّ مِنْ عَنْبَسَةَ)، وَقَالَ النُّعْمَانُ بْنُ سَالِمٍ: (مَا تَرَكْتُهُنَّ مُنْذُ سَمِعْتُهُنَّ مِنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ أَوْسٍ). [مسلم: (728)].

- تأمل قولهم: (فَمَا تَرَكْتُهُنَّ مُنْذُ سَمِعْتُهُنَّ)؛ لتعلمكيف كان السلف -رضي الله عنهم- يحرصون على هذه السنن منذ سماعهم لهذا الحديث؛ فحريٌّ بنا الحرص عليها، والمحافظة على أدائها؛ حرصًا على ثوابها، واقتداءً بالصالحين من هذه الأمة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


وجزاكم، آمين.

----------


## نبيل عبد الحميد العريفي

تأمل قوله : (امش ولا تلتفت) ، وفعل عليّ رضي الله عنه : (ثم وقف ولم يلتفت ؛ فصرخ) .

الدوران على "فصرخ" هل هي اجمع عليها الحفاظ أو مجرد لفظ ؟ بديل عن صاح !

واجماع الحفاظ يكون عند جمع الطرق لا الكلام في راو ؟ فقد يجمعوا على راو سمع أو يجمعوا بم يسمع ؟ 
وإجماعهم حسب الامام فيهم لا كل منهم امام ؟ ليس كل حافظ هو امام في عصره.
فيجمعوا على قول امامهم ولابد حافظ بطبيعة الحال.
ولبس هذا اجماع الائمة ولكن الحفاظ منهم واتباع علم لامام الفن كما هنانا.
.
والله فنان لا تستحق غير هذا الوصف زاك الله خير

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> والله فنان لا تستحق غير هذا الوصف جزاك الله خير


تقصد من الفنان؟
 أنت أكيد.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَا يَزَالُ يَسْمُرُ عِنْدَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ اللَّيْلَةَ كَذَاكَ فِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْ أَمْرِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، وَإِنَّهُ سَمَرَ عِنْدَهُ ذَاتَ لَيْلَةٍ وَأَنَا مَعَهُ، فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَخَرَجْنَا مَعَهُ، فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمَسْجِدِ، فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَسْتَمِعُ قِرَاءَتَهُ، فَلَمَّا كِدْنَا أَنْ نَعْرِفَهُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَقْرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ رَطْبًا كَمَا أُنْزِلَ فَلْيَقْرَأْهُ عَلَى قِرَاءَةِ ابْنِ أُمِّ عَبْدٍ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ جَلَسَ الرَّجُلُ يَدْعُو، فَجَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ لَهُ: سَلْ تُعْطَهْ سَلْ تُعْطَهْ، قَالَ عُمَرُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قُلْتُ: وَاللَّهِ لَأَغْدُوَنَّ إِلَيْهِ فَلَأُبَشِّرَنَ  هُ، قَالَ: فَغَدَوْتُ إِلَيْهِ لِأُبَشِّرَهُ فَوَجَدْتُ أَبَا بَكْرٍ قَدْ سَبَقَنِي إِلَيْهِ فَبَشَّرَهُ، وَلَا وَاللَّهِ مَا سَبَقْتُهُ إِلَى خَيْرٍ قَطُّ؛ إِلَّا وَسَبَقَنِي إِلَيْهِ. [رواه أحمد: (265)].

- تأمل حرص عمر  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  على إدخال السرور إلى قلب ابن مسعود  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: ، بل تأمل مسابقة ومسارعة الصديق  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  لذلك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا أَوْصَتْ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا لَا تَدْفِنِّي مَعَهُمْ وَادْفِنِّي مَعَ صَوَاحِبِي بِالْبَقِيعِ لَا أُزَكَّى بِهِ أَبَدًا. [البخاري: (1391)].

- تأمل قولها رضي الله عنها: (لَا أُزَكَّى بِهِ أَبَدًا)، هضمًا للنفس، وتواضعًا، لذا لم ترد التفضل والتميز على غيرها من أمهات المؤمنين؛ بدفنها بجوار النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عياض بن عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح قال رأيت أبا سعيد الخدري جاء ومروان يخطب فقام فصلى ركعتين فجاء إليه الأحراس ليجلسوه فأبي أن يجلس حتى صلى ركعتين، فلما قضينا الصلاة أتيناه فقلنا يا أبا سعيد كاد هؤلاء أن يفعلوا بك، فقال: (ما كنت لأدعهما لشيء بعد شيء رأيته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء رجل وهو يخطب فدخل المسجد بهيئة بذة، فقال: (أصليت)؟، قال: (لا)، قال: (فصل ركعتين)، -قال- ثم حث الناس على الصدقة فألقوا ثيابًا فأعطى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم منها الرجل ثوبين، فلما كانت الجمعة الأخرى جاء رجل والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم: (أصليت)؟ قال: (لا)، قال: (فصل ركعتين)، ثم حث الناس على الصدقة فطرح أحد ثوبيه فصاح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقال: (خذه)، فأخذه، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (انظروا إلى هذا جاء تلك الجمعة بهيئة بذة فأمرت الناس بالصدقة فطرحوا ثيابًا فأعطيته منها ثوبين فلما جاءت هذه الجمعة أمرت الناس بالصدقة فجاء فألقى أحد ثوبيه). [السنن الكبرى للبيهقي: (5607)، وأصله عند مسلم: (876)، والنسائي: (5377)، وأحمد: (20753)].

- تأمل حرصه وصدق اتباعه - :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: - لسنة رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: في قوله وفعله: (ما كنت لأدعهما لشيء بعد شيء رأيته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ قَالَ مَرَرْتُ بِالرَّبَذَةِ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِأَبِي ذَرٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ مَا أَنْزَلَكَ مَنْزِلكَ هَذَا قَالَ كُنْتُ بِالشَّأْمِ فَاخْتَلَفْتُ أَنَا وَمُعَاوِيَةُ فِي {الَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلَا يُنْفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ} قَالَ مُعَاوِيَةُ نَزَلَتْ فِي أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ فَقُلْتُ نَزَلَتْ فِينَا وَفِيهِمْ فَكَانَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ فِي ذَاكَ وَكَتَبَ إِلَى عُثْمَانَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَشْكُونِي فَكَتَبَ إِلَيَّ عُثْمَانُ أَنْ اقْدَمْ الْمَدِينَةَ فَقَدِمْتُهَا فَكَثُرَ عَلَيَّ النَّاسُ حَتَّى كَأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَرَوْنِي قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ فَذَكَرْتُ ذَاكَ لِعُثْمَانَ فَقَالَ لِي إِنْ شِئْتَ تَنَحَّيْتَ فَكُنْتَ قَرِيبًا، فَذَاكَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَنِي هَذَا الْمَنْزِلَ، وَلَوْ أَمَّرُوا عَلَيَّ حَبَشِيًّا لَسَمِعْتُ وَأَطَعْتُ. [البخاري: (1406)].  

- تأمل أدبهم عند الخلاف، وطاعتهم لمن ولي أمرهم بحق، فقال: (وَلَوْ أَمَّرُوا عَلَيَّ حَبَشِيًّا لَسَمِعْتُ وَأَطَعْتُ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن الْعَلَاءِ بْنِ الشِّخِّيرِ أَنَّ الْأَحْنَفَ بْنَ قَيْسٍ حَدَّثَهُمْ قَالَ جَلَسْتُ إِلَى مَلَإٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ فَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ خَشِنُ الشَّعَرِ وَالثِّيَابِ وَالْهَيْئَةِ حَتَّى قَامَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ قَالَ بَشِّرْ الْكَانِزِينَ بِرَضْفٍ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ ثُمَّ يُوضَعُ عَلَى حَلَمَةِ ثَدْيِ أَحَدِهِمْ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ مِنْ نُغْضِ كَتِفِهِ وَيُوضَعُ عَلَى نُغْضِ كَتِفِهِ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ مِنْ حَلَمَةِ ثَدْيِهِ يَتَزَلْزَلُ ثُمَّ وَلَّى فَجَلَسَ إِلَى سَارِيَةٍ وَتَبِعْتُهُ وَجَلَسْتُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَنَا لَا أَدْرِي مَنْ هُوَ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ لَا أُرَى الْقَوْمَ إِلَّا قَدْ كَرِهُوا الَّذِي قُلْتَ قَالَ إِنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا.
قَالَ لِي خَلِيلِي قَالَ قُلْتُ مَنْ خَلِيلُكَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَا أَبَا ذَرٍّ أَتُبْصِرُ أُحُدًا قَالَ فَنَظَرْتُ إِلَى الشَّمْسِ مَا بَقِيَ مِنْ النَّهَارِ وَأَنَا أُرَى أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُرْسِلُنِي فِي حَاجَةٍ لَهُ قُلْتُ نَعَمْ قَالَ مَا أُحِبُّ أَنَّ لِي مِثْلَ أُحُدٍ ذَهَبًا أُنْفِقُهُ كُلَّهُ إِلَّا ثَلَاثَةَ دَنَانِيرَ وَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ إِنَّمَا يَجْمَعُونَ الدُّنْيَا لَا وَاللَّهِ لَا أَسْأَلُهُمْ دُنْيَا وَلَا أَسْتَفْتِيهِمْ عَنْ دِينٍ حَتَّى أَلْقَى اللَّهَ. [البخاري: (1407 - 1408)].

- تأمل حرصه وتمسكه بوصية رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عند اختلاف الناس وتغيرهم على ما كان عليه النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وصحابته  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: .

تنبيه: كان لأبي ذر مذهبه الخاص به وخالفه عليه جماهير الصحابة، في عدم جواز إكتناز الأموال.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن حجر: (وقد كان صدر الصحابة ومن تبعهم يواظبون على السنن مواظبتهم على الفرائض، ولا يفرقون بينهما في اغتنام ثوابهما، وإنما احتاج الفقهاء إلى التفرقة لما يترتب عليه من وجوب الإعادة وتركها، ووجوب العقاب على الترك ونفيه). [فتح الباري: (٣/ ٣٨١].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ رضي الله عنه قال: جَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، ذَهَبَ الرِّجَالُ بِحَدِيثِكَ، فَاجْعَلْ لَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِكَ يَوْمًا نَأْتِيكَ فِيهِ تُعَلِّمُنَا مِمَّا عَلَّمَكَ اللَّهُ، فَقَالَ: (اجْتَمِعْنَ فِي يَوْمِ كَذَا وَكَذَا فِي مَكَانِ كَذَا وَكَذَا)، فَاجْتَمَعْنَ، فَأَتَاهُنَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَعَلَّمَهُنَّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: (مَا مِنْكُنَّ امْرَأَةٌ تُقَدِّمُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا مِنْ وَلَدِهَا ثَلاَثَةً، إِلَّا كَانَ لَهَا حِجَابًا مِنَ النَّارِ)، فَقَالَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنْهُنَّ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَوِ اثْنَيْنِ؟ قَالَ: فَأَعَادَتْهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: (وَاثْنَيْنِ وَاثْنَيْنِ وَاثْنَيْنِ). [البخاري: (7310)، ومسلم: (2633)].

- تأمل عُلوُّ همة الصحابيات رضي الله عنهنَّ، وحرصهنَّ على تعلُّم السنة وأحكامها.

----------


## طويلب الحق الاسكندراني

الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم قد اتبعوا هذا النبي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم قد اتبعوا هذا النبي.


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن عمر بن الخطاب قال: (فِيمَ الرَّمَلان ولآن والكشف عن المناكب، وقد أطَّأ الله الإسلام، ونَفَى الكفر وأهله؟ ومع ذلك لا نَدَعُ شيئًا كنَّا نفعله على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم). [أبو داود: (17)، وابن ماجه: (2952)، وأحمد: (317)، وصحهه ابن خزيمة: (2708)، والحاكم في المستدرك: (1/ 454)].
وعند البخاري: (1605): (شيء صنعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا نحبُّ أن نتركه).

- تأمل حرصه رضي الله عنه، وتمسكه بفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإلا لم تظهر له حكمة الفعل أو سببه.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وفي السلسلة الصحيحة للعلامة الألباني رحمه الله:

أنَّ رجلًا قال يا رسولَ اللهِ إنَّ لفلانٍ نخلةً وأنا أُقيمُ نخلي بها فمُرْه أن يعطيَني إياها حتى أُقيم حائطي بها 
فقال له النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ أَعْطِها إياه بنخلةٍ في الجنةِ فأبى وأتاه أبو الدَّحداحِ فقال بِعْني نخلَك بحائطي قال ففعل قال فأتى النبي صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فقال يا رسولَ اللهِ إني قد ابتعتُ النخلةَ بحائطي فاجعلْها له 
فقال النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ كم من عَذقٍ دوَّاحٍ لأبي الدَّحداحِ في الجنةِ مِرارًا 
فأتى امرأتَه 
فقال يا أمَّ الدَّحداحِ اخرُجي من الحائطِ فإني بعتُه بنخلةٍ في الجنةِ 
فقالت قد ربحتِ البيعُ أو كلمةً نحوها.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ، رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ جَالِسًا عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ آخِذًا بِطَرَفِ ثَوْبِهِ حَتَّى أَبْدَى عَنْ رُكْبَتِهِ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ: أَمَّا صَاحِبُكُمْ فَقَدْ غَامَرَ، فَسَلَّمَ، وَقَالَ: إِنِّي كَانَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ ابْنِ الخَطَّابِ شَيْءٌ، فَأَسْرَعْتُ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ نَدِمْتُ، فَسَأَلْتُهُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِي، فَأَبَى عَلَيَّ، فَأَقْبَلْتُ إِلَيْكَ، فَقَالَ: يَغْفِرُ اللهُ لَكَ يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ، ثَلاَثًا، ثُمَّ إِنَّ عُمَرَ نَدِمَ، فَأَتَى مَنْزِلَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ، فَسَأَلَ: أَثَّمَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ؟ فَقَالُوا: لاَ، فَأَتَى إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ، فَجَعَلَ وَجْهُ النَّبِيِّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ يَتَمَعَّرُ، حَتَّى أَشْفَقَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ، فَجَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، وَاللهِ أَنَا كُنْتُ أَظْلَمَ، مَرَّتَيْنِ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ: إِنَّ اللهَ بَعَثَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ، فَقُلْتُمْ: كَذَبْتَ، وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: صَدَقَ، وَوَاسَانِي بِنَفْسِهِ وَمَالِهِ، فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ تَارِكُوا لِي صَاحِبِي، مَرَّتَيْنِ، فَمَا أُوذِيَ بَعْدَهَا. [البخاري: (3661)، و: (4640)].

تأمل قوله: (ثُمَّ إِنَّ عُمَرَ نَدِمَ).
وتأمل قوله: (وَاللهِ أَنَا كُنْتُ أَظْلَمَ).
فقد حدث بين الشيخين الخيرين أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما مخاصمة ومحاورة فصدر من أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ما أغضب عمر رضي الله عنهما، واعتذر الصديق فلم يقبل الفاروق، ثم ندم على عدم قبول اعتذاره؛ فذهب إليه فلم يجده، وقد ذهب أبو بكر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شاكيًا، فلما وجد النبي صلىى الله عليه وسلم مغضبًا من صنيع عمر رضي الله عنه، سارع الصديق وبرك على ركبتيه يستسمح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمر حتى لا يغض من صاحبه ويذكر أنه هو الذي ظلمه بقوله، فنِعْم الخلق ونِعْم الدين، الذي يمنعهما عند الخصام والخلاف، ويحملهما على الرضا والاعتراف بالفضل لأهل الفضل.
فيا تُرى من أيهما نعجب، من الذي ندم لأنه لم يقبل الاعتذار !!!
أم من الذي أخطاء ودافع عنه لما وجد الغضب في وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على صاحبه !!!
فهم السادة يا سادة، فلا عجب فإنهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> - عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ، رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ جَالِسًا عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ آخِذًا بِطَرَفِ ثَوْبِهِ حَتَّى أَبْدَى عَنْ رُكْبَتِهِ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ: أَمَّا صَاحِبُكُمْ فَقَدْ غَامَرَ، فَسَلَّمَ، وَقَالَ: إِنِّي كَانَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ ابْنِ الخَطَّابِ شَيْءٌ، فَأَسْرَعْتُ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ نَدِمْتُ، فَسَأَلْتُهُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِي، فَأَبَى عَلَيَّ، فَأَقْبَلْتُ إِلَيْكَ، فَقَالَ: يَغْفِرُ اللهُ لَكَ يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ، ثَلاَثًا، ثُمَّ إِنَّ عُمَرَ نَدِمَ، فَأَتَى مَنْزِلَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ، فَسَأَلَ: أَثَّمَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ؟ فَقَالُوا: لاَ، فَأَتَى إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ، فَجَعَلَ وَجْهُ النَّبِيِّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ يَتَمَعَّرُ، حَتَّى أَشْفَقَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ، فَجَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، وَاللهِ أَنَا كُنْتُ أَظْلَمَ، مَرَّتَيْنِ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلى الله عَلَيهِ وسَلمَ: إِنَّ اللهَ بَعَثَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ، فَقُلْتُمْ: كَذَبْتَ، وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: صَدَقَ، وَوَاسَانِي بِنَفْسِهِ وَمَالِهِ، فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ تَارِكُوا لِي صَاحِبِي، مَرَّتَيْنِ، فَمَا أُوذِيَ بَعْدَهَا. [البخاري: (3661)، و: (4640)].
> 
> تأمل قوله: (ثُمَّ إِنَّ عُمَرَ نَدِمَ).
> وتأمل قوله: (وَاللهِ أَنَا كُنْتُ أَظْلَمَ).
> فقد حدث بين الشيخين الخيرين أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما مخاصمة ومحاورة فصدر من أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ما أغضب عمر رضي الله عنهما، واعتذر الصديق فلم يقبل الفاروق، ثم ندم على عدم قبول اعتذاره؛ فذهب إليه فلم يجده، وقد ذهب أبو بكر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شاكيًا، فلما وجد النبي صلىى الله عليه وسلم مغضبًا من صنيع عمر رضي الله عنه، سارع الصديق وبرك على ركبتيه يستسمح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمر حتى لا يغض من صاحبه ويذكر أنه هو الذي ظلمه بقوله، فنِعْم الخلق ونِعْم الدين، الذي يمنعهما عند الخصام والخلاف، ويحملهما على الرضا والاعتراف بالفضل لأهل الفضل.
> فيا تُرى من أيهما نعجب، من الذي ندم لأنه لم يقبل الاعتذار !!!
> أم من الذي أخطاء ودافع عنه لما وجد الغضب في وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على صاحبه !!!
> فهم السادة يا سادة، فلا عجب فإنهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم !!!


لتمام الفائدة:
جاء في فتح الباري: (7/ 25 - 26)، لابن حجر في شرح هذا الحديث: 
(قوله: أما صاحبكم فقد غامر ـ بالغين المعجمة، أي: خاصم، والمعنى: دخل في غمرة الخصومة، والغامر الذي يرمي بنفسه في الأمر العظيم، كالحرب، وغيره، وقيل: هو من الغمر بكسر المعجمة، وهو الحقد، أي: صنع أمرًا اقتضى له أن يحقد على من صنعه معه، ويحقد الآخر عليه...
قوله: فسلم بتشديد اللام من السلام....
قوله: كان بيني وبين ابن الخطاب شيء ـ في الرواية التي في التفسير: محاورة، وهو بالحاء المهملة، أي: مراجعة.
 وفي حديث أبي أمامة عند أبي يعلى: معاتبة، وفي لفظ: مقاولة.
قوله: فأسرعت إليه، في التفسير: فأغضب أبو بكر عمر، فانصرف عنه مغضبا، فاتبعه أبو بكر...
وفي حديث أبي أمامة: فاعتذر أبو بكر إلى عمر، فلم يقبل منه.
قوله: يغفر الله لك يا أبا بكر ثلاثًا ـ أي: أعاد هذه الكلمة ثلاث مرات.
قوله: يتمعر ـ بالعين المهملة المشددة، أي: تذهب نضارته من الغضب، وأصله من المعر، وهو: الجدب، يقال: أمعر المكان إذا أجدب.
وفي بعض النسخ: يتمغر بالغين المعجمة، أي: يحمر من الغضب، فصار كالذي صبغ بالمغرة. وللمؤلف في التفسير: وغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 وفي حديث أبي أمامة عند أبي يعلى في نحو هذه القصة، فجلس عمر، فأعرض عنه -أي: النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- ثم تحول، فجلس إلى الجانب الآخر، فأعرض عنه، ثم قام فجلس بين يديه، فأعرض عنه، فقال: يا رسول الله، ما أرى إعراضك إلا لشيء بلغك عني، فما خير حياتي وأنت معرض عني؟ فقال: أنت الذي اعتذر إليك أبو بكر فلم تقبل منه؟ ووقع في حديث ابن عمر عند الطبراني في نحو هذه القصة: يسألك أخوك أن تستغفر له، فلا تفعل، فقال: والذي بعثك بالحق، ما من مرة يسألني إلا وأنا أستغفر له، وما خلق الله من أحد أحب إليّ منه بعدك، فقال أبو بكر: وأنا والذي بعثك بالحق كذلك.قوله: حتى أشفق أبو بكر. زاد محمد بن المبارك: أن يكون من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عمر ما يكره.قوله: فجثا ـ بالجيم والمثلثة أي: برك.قوله: والله أنا كنت أظلم في القصة المذكورة، وإنما قال ذلك لأنه الذي بدأ...
قوله: تاركو لي صاحبي ـ في التفسير: تاركون لي صاحبي، وهي الموجهة، حتى قال أبو البقاء: إن حذف النون من خطأ الرواة؛ لأن الكلمة ليست مضافة، ولا فيها ألف ولام، وإنما يجوز الحذف في هذين الموضعين، ووجهها غيره بوجهين:أحدهما: أن يكون صاحبي مضافا، وفصل بين المضاف والمضاف إليه بالجار والمجرور؛ عناية بتقديم لفظ الإضافة، وفي ذلك جمع بين إضافتين إلى نفسه تعظيمًا للصديق، ونظيره قراءة ابن عامر: "وكذلك زين لكثير من المشركين قتل أولادهم شركائهم" ـ بنصب أولادهم وخفض شركائهم، وفصل بين المضافين بالمفعول.
والثاني: أن يكون استطال الكلام، فحذف النون، كما يحذف من الموصول المطول، ومنه ما ذكروه في قوله تعالى: وخضتم كالذي خاضوا.
قوله: مرتين، أي: قال ذلك القول مرتين. وفي رواية محمد بن المبارك: ثلاث مرات.
قوله: فما أوذي بعدها، أي: لما أظهره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم من تعظيمه، ولم أر هذه الزيادة من غير رواية هشام بن عمار، ووقع لأبي بكر مع ربيعة بن جعفر قصة نحو هذه، فأخرج أحمد من حديث ربيعة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعطاه أرضًا وأعطى أبا بكر أرضًا، قال: فاختلفا في عذق نخلة، فقلت أنا: هي في حدي، وقال أبو بكر: هي في حدي، فكان بيننا كلام، فقال له أبو بكر كلمة، ثم ندم، فقال: رد عليّ مثلها حتى يكون قصاصًا، فأبيت، فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: مالك وللصديق؟ فذكر القصة، فقال: أجل، فلا ترد عليه، ولكن قل: غفر الله لك يا أبا بكر، فقلت: فولى أبو بكر وهو يبكي.
وفي الحديث من الفوائد: 
فضل أبي بكر على جميع الصحابة، وأن الفاضل لا ينبغي له أن يغاضب من هو أفضل منه.
وفيه: جواز مدح المرء في وجهه، ومحله إذا أمن عليه الافتتان والاغترار.
وفيه: ما طبع عليه الإنسان من البشرية حتى يحمله الغضب على ارتكاب خلاف الأولى، لكن الفاضل في الدين يسرع الرجوع إلى الأولى، كقوله تعالى: إن الذين اتقوا إذا مسهم طيف من الشيطان تذكروا.
وفيه: أن غير النبي ولو بلغ من الفضل الغاية ليس بمعصوم.
وفيه: استحباب سؤال الاستغفار، والتحلل من المظلوم.
وفيه: أن من غضب على صاحبه نسبه إلى أبيه أو جده ولم يسمه باسمه، وذلك من قول أبي بكر لما جاء وهو غضبان من عمر: كان بيني وبين بن الخطاب، فلم يذكره باسمه، ونظيره قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إلا إن كان ابن أبي طالب يريد أن ينكح ابنتهم.
وفيه: أن الركبة ليست عورة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- عن مجاهد قال: كنا مع ابن عمر رضي الله عنه في سفر فمر بمكان، فحاد عنه، فسئل: لم فعلت؟ 
فقال: (رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل هذا ففعلت).  [أحمد: (4870)، بسند صحيح].

تأمل تلك الإجابة السهلة اليسيرة على المتبعين، الصعبة الثقيلة على المبتدعين.
قال ابن بطة: (وَاللَّهِ هَذِهِ أَفْعَالُ الْعُقَلَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، وَأَخْلَاقُ الْأَئِمَّةِ الْهَادِينَ، الْمَهْدِيِّينَ الرَّاشِدِينَ الْمُرْشَدِينَ، الَّذِينَ مَنِ اقتفى آثَارَهُمْ، فَازَ وَنَجَا وَرَشَدَ، وَاهْتَدَى، وَمَنْ تَفَيَّأَ بِظِلِّهِمْ لَمْ يَظْمَأْ، وَلَمْ يَضْحَ، وَمَنْ خَالَفَهُمْ ضَلَّ وَغَوَى، وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ رَبُّ السَّمَا، فَنَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الشَّقَاوَةِ وَالْعَمَا، وَمِنَ الضَّلَالَةِ بَعْدَ الْهُدَى). [الإبانة الكبرى: (1/ 81)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> - عن مجاهد قال: كنا مع ابن عمر رضي الله عنه في سفر فمر بمكان، فحاد عنه، فسئل: لم فعلت؟ 
> فقال: (رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل هذا ففعلت).  [أحمد: (4870)، بسند صحيح].


رضي الله عنه، نسأل الله الهداية لنا لجميع المسلمين، وهناك من تذكره بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
فيقول: هي سنة وليست واجبه آو فرض!!!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> رضي الله عنه، نسأل الله الهداية لنا لجميع المسلمين، وهناك من تذكره بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
> فيقول: هي سنة وليست واجبه آو فرض!!!!


آمين 
وفي هذا المعنى قال ابن بطة: (فَلِلَّهِ دَرُّ أَقْوَامٍ دَقَّتْ فِطَنُهُمْ وَصَفَتْ أَذْهَانُهُمْ، وَتَعَالَتْ بِهِمُ الْهِمَمُ فِي اتِّبَاعِ نَبِيِّهِمْ، وَتَنَاهَتْ بِهِمُ الْمَحَبَّةُ، حَتَّى اتَّبَعُوهُ هَذَا الِاتِّبَاعَ، فَبِمِثْلِ هَدْيِ هَؤُلَاءِ الْعُقَلَاءِ إِخْوَانِي فَاهْتَدُوا، وَلِآثَارِهِمْ فَاقْتَفُوا تَرْشُدُوا، وَتُنْصَرُوا وَتُجْبَرُوا). [الإبانة الكبرى: (1/ 82)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وَاللَّهِ مَا ادَّكَرَتْ رُوحِي لِسِيرَتِهِمْ ... إِلاَّ تَمَنَّيْتُ فِي دُنْيَايَ لُقْيَاهُمْ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أُولَئِـكَ أَتْبَاعُ النَّبِـيِّ وَحِزْبُـــهُ
وَلَوْلَاهُمُ مَا كَانَ فِي الأَرْضِ مُسْلِمُ
وَلَوْلَاهُمُ كَادَتْ تَمِيدُ بِأَهْلِهَـــا
وَلَكِـــنْ رَوَاسِيهَــا وَأَوْتَادُهَا هُـــــمُ
وَلَوْلَاهُمُ كَانَتْ ظَلَامًا بِأَهْلِهَا
وَلَكِنْ هُمُ فِيهَا بُـــــدُورٌ وَأَنْجُـــــــ  مُ

----------

